# 2015 7-Round NHL Mock Draft 1.0 (w/ Trade Deadline)



## My Cozen Dylan

I know we have one going on already on another thread, but I figured there would be others interested. Joey Bones and I discussed this via PM.

*PLEASE READ THE BELOW RULES AND INSTRUCTIONS BEFORE SIGNING UP!

Everyone who is a "GM" will need to commit to the time and effort involved. If you repeatedly don't post I will replace you.*

*Trade Deadline:* We did it last year, and it worked out well. Once we have 30 GMs, we will have a 48-hour "Trade Deadline" so assets like Stewart, Stafford, etc can be moved for more realistic returns (i.e. Stafford for a 2nd vs a 6th at the draft) if so desired. ALL TRADES AT THE DEADLINE MUST BE CAP COMPLIANT WITH THE CURRENT SALARY CAP.

*Order:* The draft order will be determined by the reverse order of the standings as of 1/20/2015.

*Picks:* The draft window will be from 7AM to 12AM (MIDNIGHT) EST. All selections will be 6-hours long. Once the six hours are up, anyone may auto select the Best Available Player based on NHL CSS Midterm Rankings 3:1 NA to European player.

*Trades:* All trades at the draft must be Cap Compliant with a $72M maximum, $52M minimum Salary Cap. Use nhlnumbers.com or spotrac.com as your source. Traded picks are limited to 2015 or 2016. Once a trade is agreed upon (via PM of course) either team can announce it, but I need the other to confirm. If a player has a NMC/NTC, we as a group (excluding the two GMs that the trade is between) have to decide whether that player would waive to go to that team.

*Free Agency:* You may re-sign your UFAs or RFAs to a *realistic *contracts (i.e. no signing John Scott to a $3M AAV or Sid Crosby to a $1M AAV). *But if you're a bottom feeder UFAs are probably not going to want to return! I will be acting as Player Agent, so PM me all offers and I'll accept probably 90% of them.*

*After You Pick Please PM the Next GM to Notify Them!
Please, No Trades Until All Teams Have a GM*

*GMs*
Anaheim Ducks: *jaelong*
Arizona Coyotes: *IPreferPi*
Boston Bruins: *RyanOhReally*
Buffalo Sabres: *jawallstar1*
Calgary Flames: *ForeverFlameFan* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Carolina Hurricanes: *BoldNewLettuce*
Chicago Blackhawks: *TT1*
Colorado Avalanche: *landy92mack29*
Columbus Blue Jackets: *Patmac40*
Dallas Stars: *Habs76*
Detroit Red Wings: *BStinson*
Edmonton Oilers: *Mozesmadness*
Florida Panthers: *Jetabre*
Los Angeles Kings: *canwincup*
Minnesota Wild: *TopShelfGinos* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Montreal Canadiens: *hoc123*
Nashville Predators: *tavares* _This team is now on auto-pick_
New Jersey Devils: *Dr_Gonz0*
New York Islanders: *SuperNintendoChalmrs*
New York Rangers: *Joey Bones*
Ottawa Senators: *edguy*
Philadelphia Flyers: *Gillies32* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Pittsburgh Penguins: *stayinalive *
San Jose Sharks: *SJSharks39*
St Louis Blues: *Noah*
Tampa Bay Lightning: *Hector Salamanca* _This team is now on auto-pick_
Toronto Maple Leafs: *Sundinisagod*
Vancouver Canucks: *donut*
Washington Capitals: *canucks10*
Winnipeg Jets: *showjaxx*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Round One*
1.	Buffalo Sabres: *Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL)*
2.	Anaheim Ducks (from Edmonton Oilers): *Jack Eichel, C, Boston University (NCAA)*
3.	Carolina Hurricanes: *Noah Hanifin, D, Boston College (NCAA)*
4.	Arizona Coyotes: *Mitchell Marner, C, London (OHL)*
5.	Colorado Avalanche (from New Jersey Devils): *Dylan Strome, C, Erie (OHL)*
6.	Philadelphia Flyers: *Lawson Crouse, LW, Kingston (OHL)*
7.	Columbus Blue Jackets: *Mikko Rantanen, RW, TPS (Finland)*
8.	San Jose Sharks (from Ottawa Senators): *Zachary Werenski, D, Michigan (NCAA)*
9.	Minnesota Wild: *Pavel Zacha, C, Sarnia (OHL)*
10.	Toronto Maple Leafs: *Ivan Provorov, D, Brandon (WHL)*
11.	New Jersey Devils (from Colorado Avalanche): *Timo Meier, RW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
12.	Dallas Stars: *Evgeny Svechnikov, LW, Brandon (WHL)*
13.	Florida Panthers: *Oliver Kylington, D, Farjestad (Sweden)*
14.	Los Angeles Kings: *Mathew Barzal, C, Seattle (WHL)*
15.	Calgary Flames: *Jeremy Roy, D, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
16.	Ottawa Senators (from San Jose Sharks): *Travis Konecny, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
17.	Edmonton Oilers (from Boston Bruins): *Brandon Carlo, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
18.	Vancouver Canucks: *Nick Merkley, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
19.	Washington Capitals: *Kyle Connor, C, Youngstown (USHL)*
20.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from New York Rangers): *Colin White, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
21.	Winnipeg Jets: *Daniel Sprong, RW, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
22.	Dallas Stars (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Jansen Harkins, C, Prince George (WHL)*
23.	Boston Bruins (from Pittsburgh Penguins via Edmonton): *Ramus Andersson, D, Barrie (OHL)*
24.	San Jose Sharks (from Montreal Canadiens): *Jeremy Bracco, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
25.	Dallas Stars (from Detroit Red Wings via New Jersey & Chicago): *Anthony Beauvillier, LW, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
26.	Buffalo Sabres (from St Louis Blues): *Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
27.	Tampa Bay Lightning: *Filip Ahl, LW, HV71 (Sweden)*
28.	Nashville Predators: *Jordan Greenway, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
29.	Buffalo Sabres (from New York Islanders): *Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
30.	Edmonton Oilers (from Anaheim Ducks): *Paul Bittner, LW, Portland (WHL)*

*Round Two*
31.	Colorado Avalanche (from Buffalo Sabres): *Ryan Pilon, D, Brandon (WHL)*
32.	Edmonton Oilers: *Brock Boeser, RW, Waterloo (USHL)*
33.	Carolina Hurricanes: *Thomas Novak, C, Waterloo (USHL)*
34.	Arizona Coyotes: *Matthew Spencer, D, Peterborough (OHL)*
35.	Chicago Blackhawks (from New Jersey Devils): *Thomas Chabot, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*
36.	Boston Bruins (from Philadelphia Flyers via NY Islanders): *MacKenzie Blackwood, G, Barrie (OHL)*
37.	Columbus Blue Jackets: *Nicolas Meloche, D, Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)*
38.	Ottawa Senators: *Jake DeBrusk, LW, Swift Current (WHL)*
39.	Minnesota Wild: *Dennis Yan, LW, Shawinigan (QMJHL)*
40.	Pittsburgh Penguins (from Toronto Maple Leafs via Los Angeles and Columbus): *Nicolas Roy, C, Chicoutimi (QMJHL)*
41.	Anaheim Ducks (from Colorado Avalanche via New Jersey): *Jens Looke, RW, Brynas (Sweden)*
42.	Buffalo Sabres (from Dallas Stars via Ottawa, San Jose, and Ottawa): *Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL)*
43.	Florida Panthers: *Roope Hintz, LW, Ilves (Finland)*
44.	Los Angeles Kings (from Los Angeles Kings via Buffalo): *Alexander Dergachyov, RW, SKA St Petersburg (Russia)*
45.	Calgary Flames: *Dmytro Timashov, LW, Quebec (QMJHL)*
46.	Dallas Stars (from San Jose Sharks): *Daniel Vladar, G, Kladno (Czech Republic)*
47.	Boston Bruins: *Jesse Gabrielle, LW, Regina (WHL)*
48.	Vancouver Canucks: *Jacob Larsson, D, Frolunda (Sweden)*
49.	Washington Capitals: *Erik Cernak, D, Kosice (Slovakia)*
50.	New York Rangers: *Jakob Forsbacka Kalsson, C, Omaha (USHL)*
51.	Winnipeg Jets: *Guillaume Brisebois, D, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
52.	Chicago Blackhawks: *Matej Tomek, G, Topeka (NAHL)*
53.	Columbus Blue Jackets (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Ryan Gropp, LW, Seattle (WHL)*
54.	Dallas Stars (from Chicago Blackhawks *Compensatory*): *Dante Salituro, C, Ottawa (OHL)*
55.	Boston Bruins (from Montreal Canadiens): *Gabriel Carlsson, D, Linkoping (Sweden)*
56.	Detroit Red Wings: *Jesper Lindgren, D, Modo (Sweden)*
57.	St Louis Blues: *Mitchell Vande Sompel, D, Oshawa (OHL)*
58.	New York Rangers (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Aleksi Saarela, C, Assat (Finland)*
59.	Nashville Predators: *Adam Musil, C, Red Deer (WHL)*
60.	St Louis Blues (from New York Islanders via Buffalo): *Joel Eriksson Ek, C, Farjestad (Sweden)*
61.	Anaheim Ducks: *Noah Juulsen, D, Everett (WHL)*

*Round Three*
62.	Washington Capitals (from Buffalo Sabres): *Zachary Senyshyn, RW, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
63.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from Edmonton Oilers via Anaheim): *Michael Spacek, RW, Pardubice (Czech Republic)*
64.	Carolina Hurricanes: *Sami Niku, D, JYP (Finland)*
65.	San Jose Sharks (from Arizona Coyotes via San Jose and Vancouver): *Yakov Trenin, C, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
66.	Detroit Red Wings (from New Jersey Devils): *Denis Guryanov, RW, Togliatti (Russia)*
67.	Columbus Blue Jackets (from Philadelphia Flyers): *Travis Dermott, D, Erie (OHL)*
68.	Columbus Blue Jackets: *Callum Booth, G, Quebec (QMJHL)*
69.	Buffalo Sabres (from Ottawa Senators via Edmonton): *Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
70.	Arizona Coyotes (from Minnesota Wild): *Blake Speers, C, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
71.	Toronto Maple Leafs: *Brendan Guhle, D, Prince Albert (WHL)*
72.	Boston Bruins (from Colorado Avalanche via Buffalo): *Vince Dunn, D, Niagara (OHL)*
73.	Ottawa Senators (from Dallas Stars via Buffalo): *Nathan Noel, C, Saint John (QMJHL)*
74.	New York Islanders (from Florida Panthers): *Gabriel Gagne, RW, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)*
75.	Los Angeles Kings: *Brendan Warren, LW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
76.	Calgary Flames: *Parker Wotherspoon, D, Tri-City (WHL)*
77.	Philadelphia Flyers (from San Jose Sharks): *Maxim Tretiak, G, CSKA Moscow (Russia)*
78.	Boston Bruins: *Glenn Gawdin, C, Swift Current (WHL)*
79.	Anaheim Ducks (from Vancouver Canucks): *Ilya Samsonov, G, Magnitogorsk (Russia)*
80.	Washington Capitals: *Alexandre Carrier, D, Gatineau (QMJHL)*
81.	New York Rangers: *Gustav Bouramman, D, Sault Ste Marie (OHL)*
82.	Winnipeg Jets: *Jonas Siegenthaler, D, Zurich (Switzerland)*
83.	New Jersey Devils (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Vladislav Gavrikov, D, Yaroslavl (Russia)*
84.	Florida Panthers (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Keegan Kolesar, RW, Seattle (WHL)*
85.	St Louis Blues (from Montreal Canadiens): *Adam Marsh, LW, Saint John (QMJHL)*
86.	Columbus Blue Jackets (from Detroit Red Wings): *Sebastian Aho, D, Skelleftea (Sweden)*
87.	Montreal Canadiens (from St Louis Blues): *Julius Nattinen, C, JYP (Finland)*
88.	Montreal Canadiens (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Sebastian Aho, RW, Karpat (Finland)*
89.	New York Rangers (from Nashville Predators): *Fredrik Forsberg, C, Leksand (Sweden)*
90.	New York Islanders: *Graham Knott, LW, Niagara (OHL)*
91.	New Jersey Devils (from Anaheim Ducks): *Thomas Schemitsch, D, Owen Sound (OHL)*

*Round Four*
92.	Montreal Canadiens (from Buffalo Sabres): *AJ Greer, LW, Boston University (NCAA)*
93.	Detroit Red Wings (from Edmonton Oilers via Boston): *David Kase, C, Chomutov (Czech Republic)*
94.	New York Rangers (from Carolina Hurricanes): *Joseph Cecconi, D, Muskegon (USHL)*
95.	Washington Capitals (from Arizona Coyotes): *Dmitri Yudin, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia)*
96.	Buffalo Sabres (from New Jersey Devils via Montreal): *Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL)*
97.	Philadelphia Flyers: *Chase Pearson, C, Youngstown (USHL)*
98.	Philadelphia Flyers (from Columbus Blue Jackets): *Joni Tuulola, D, HPK (Finland)*
99.	Ottawa Senators: *Kameron Kielly, RW, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
100.	St Louis Blues (from Minnesota Wild): *Loik Leveille, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
101.	Toronto Maple Leafs: *Felix Sandstrom, G, Brynas (Sweden)*
102.	Arizona Coyotes (from Colorado Avalanche): *Robin Kovacs, RW, AIK (Sweden)*
103.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from Dallas Stars): *Austin Wagner, LW, Regina (WHL)*
104.	Florida Panthers: *Cooper Marody, C, Muskegon (USHL)*
105.	Los Angeles Kings: *Jeremy Lauzon, D, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
106.	Arizona Coyotes (from Calgary Flames via San Jose): *Jack Roslovic, C, USA NTDP (USHL)*
107.	Nashville Predators (from San Jose Sharks): *Erik Foley, LW, Cedar Rapids (USHL)*
108.	St Louis Blues (from Boston Bruins via Montreal): *Blake Clarke, LW, Saginaw (OHL)*
109.	New Jersey Devils (from Vancouver Canucks): *Cameron Askew, C, Moncton (QMJHL)*
110.	Washington Capitals: *Nick McBride, G, Prince Albert (WHL)*
111.	New Jersey Devils (from New York Rangers): *Denis Godla, G, U20 National (Slovakia)*
112.	Winnipeg Jets: *Vladimir Tkachev, LW, Quebec (QMJHL)*
113.	Chicago Blackhawks: *Denis Malgin, C, Zurich (Switzerland)*
114.	New York Islanders (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Kyle Capobianco, D, Sudbury (OHL)*
115.	Arizona Coyotes (from Montreal Canadiens): *Adam Werner, G, Farjestad (Sweden)*
116.	Detroit Red Wings: *Kay Schweri, RW, Sherbrooke (QMJHL)*
117.	St Louis Blues: *Pavel Karnaukhov, LW, Calgary (WHL)*
118.	Tampa Bay Lightning: *Artem Volkov, D, MVD Balashikha (Russia)*
119.	Nashville Predators: *John Marino, D, South Shore (USPHL)*
120.	Pittsburgh Penguins (from New York Islanders): *Kirill Kaprizov, LW, Novokuznetsk (Russia)*
121.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from Anaheim Ducks): *Austin Strand, D, Red Deer (WHL)*

*Round Five*
122.	Buffalo Sabres: *Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL)*
123.	Edmonton Oilers: *Petrus Palmu, RW, Owen Sound (OHL)*
124.	Carolina Hurricanes: *Gustav Olhaver, C, Rogle (Sweden)*
125.	Arizona Coyotes: *Radovan Bondra, RW, U18 National (Slovakia)*
126.	St Louis Blues (from New Jersey Devils): *Ben Blacker, G, Cedar Rapids (USHL)*
127.	Philadelphia Flyers: *Terrell Draude, C, Calgary (WHL)*
128.	Columbus Blue Jackets: *Brent Gates, C, Green Bay (USHL)*
129.	Ottawa Senators: *Alexandre Goulet, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
130.	Minnesota Wild: *Andrew Nielsen, D, Lethbridge (QMJHL)*
131.	New Jersey Devils (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Nikita Pavlychev, C, Des Moines (USHL)*
132.	Buffalo Sabres (from Colorado Avalanche via Montreal): *Mitchell Stephens, C, Saginaw (OHL)*
133.	Dallas Stars: *Kirill Pilipenko, RW, MVD Balashikha (Russia)*
134.	Florida Panthers: *Hayden McCool, C, Windsor (OHL)*
135.	Los Angeles Kings: *Casey Fitzgerald, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
136.	Calgary Flames: *Olivier Galipeau, D, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
137.	New Jersey Devils (from San Jose Sharks via Vancouver): *Chris Wilkie, RW, Tri-City (USHL)*
138.	Buffalo Sabres (from Boston Bruins): *Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia)*
139.	New York Rangers (from Vancouver Canucks via New Jersey): *Nicholas Boka, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
140.	Washington Capitals: *Ethan Bear, D, Seattle (WHL)*
141.	New Jersey Devils (from New York Rangers via Vancouver): *Trent Fox, C, Belleville (OHL)*
142.	Winnipeg Jets: *Caleb Jones, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
143.	Chicago Blackhawks: *Simon Bourque, D, Rimouski (QMJHL)*
144.	Columbus Blue Jackets (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Lukas Jasek, RW, Trinec (Czech Republic)*
145.	Florida Panthers (from Montreal Canadiens): *Samuel Montembeault, G, Blainville-Boisbriand (QMJHL)*
146.	Detroit Red Wings: *Veeti Vainio, D, Blues (Finland)*
147.	St Louis Blues: *Tyler Soy, C, Victoria (WHL)*
148.	Tampa Bay Lightning: *Samuel Dove-McFalls, LW, Saint John (QMJHL)*
149.	Nashville Predators: *David Cotton, C, Cushing Academy (HS-MA)*
150.	St Louis Blues (from New York Islanders via San Jose and Montreal): *Jason Bell, D, Cape Breton (QMJHL)*
151.	Anaheim Ducks: *Pavel Podluboshnov, RW, CSKA Moscow (Russia)*

*Round Six*
152.	St Louis Blues (from Buffalo Sabres): *Liam Herbst, G, Ottawa (OHL)*
153.	Edmonton Oilers: *Gustaf Franzen, C, Kitchener (OHL)*
154.	Chicago Blackhawks (from Carolina Hurricanes via New Jersey): *Justin Lemcke, D, Belleville (OHL)*
155.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from Arizona Coyotes): *Lucas Carlsson, D, Brynas (Sweden)*
156.	Pittsburgh Penguins (from New Jersey Devils via Colorado): *Kevin Davis, D, Everett (WHL)*
157.	Philadelphia Flyers: *Karch Bachman, LW, Culver Academy (HS-IN)*
158.	Columbus Blue Jackets: *Anthony Cirelli, C, Oshawa (OHL)*
159.	Carolina Hurricanes (from Ottawa Senators via Winnipeg): *Michael Lackey, G, USA NTDP (USHL)*
160.	Minnesota Wild: *Jack Massie, D, Kimball Union (HS-NH)*
161.	Toronto Maple Leafs: *Roman Dymacek, LW, Brno (Czech Republic)*
162.	Pittsburgh Penguins (from Colorado Avalanche via Buffalo): *Luke Opilka, G, USA NTDP (USHL)*
163.	Chicago Blackhawks (from Dallas Stars via New Jersey): *Kevin Stenlund, C, HV71 (Sweden)*
164.	Florida Panthers: *Grant Gabriele, D, USA NTDP (USHL)*
165.	Chicago Blackhawks (from Los Angeles Kings): *Brad Morrison, C, Prince George (WHL)*
166.	Calgary Flames: *Jiri Fronk, RW, Cedar Rapids (USHL)*
167.	Dallas Stars (from San Jose Sharks): *Mads Eller, LW, Edmonton (WHL)*
168.	Edmonton Oilers (from Boston Bruins): *Christian Jaros, D, Lulea (Sweden)*
169.	Montreal Canadiens (from Vancouver Canucks via San Jose): *Andrew Mangiapane, LW, Barrie (OHL)*
170.	Washington Capitals: *Joe Gatenby, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
171.	New York Rangers: *Chris Martenet, D, London (OHL)*
172.	Arizona Coyotes (from Winnipeg Jets): *Reid Gardiner, C, Prince Albert (WHL)*
173.	Dallas Stars (from Chicago Blackhawks): *Scott Allan, D, Lethbridge (WHL)*
174.	New York Islanders (from Pittsburgh Penguins): *Conor Garland, RW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
175.	Montreal Canadiens: *Adin Hill, G, Portland (WHL)*
176.	Detroit Red Wings: *Jean-Christophe Beaudin, C, Rouyn-Noranda (QMJHL)*
177.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from St Louis Blues via Montreal): *Jack Sadek, D, Lakeville North (HS-MN)*
178.	Detroit Red Wings (from Tampa Bay Lightning via Montreal): *Tate Olson, D, Prince George (WHL)*
179.	Nashville Predators: *Jan Ordos, LW, Liberec (Czech Republic)*
180.	Pittsburgh Penguins (from New York Islanders): *Anthony Richard, C, Val-d'Or (QMJHL)*
181.	Anaheim Ducks: *Lukas Klok, D, Vitkovice (Czech Republic)*

*Round Seven*
182.	Montreal Canadiens (from Buffalo Sabres): *Giorgio Estephan, C, Lethbridge (WHL)*
183.	Edmonton Oilers: *Devante Stephens, D, Kelowna (WHL)*
184.	Carolina Hurricanes: *Will Borgen, D, Moorhead (HS-MN)*
185.	Arizona Coyotes: *Adam Parsells, D, Wausau West (HS-WI)*
186.	Los Angeles Kings (from New Jersey Devils): *Trevor Cox, C, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
187.	Philadelphia Flyers: *Troy Terry, RW, USA NTDP (USHL)*
188.	Columbus Blue Jackets: *Cavan Fitzgerald, D, Halifax (QMJHL)*
189.	Ottawa Senators: *David Henley, D, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*
190.	Minnesota Wild: *Ethan Szypula, C, Owen Sound (OHL)*
191.	New Jersey Devils (from Toronto Maple Leafs): *Jarrett Meyer, D, Owen Sound (OHL)*
192.	Colorado Avalanche: *Dryden Hunt, C, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
193.	Dallas Stars: *Noah Zilbert, RW, Moncton (QMJHL)*
194.	Florida Panthers: *Danny Moynihan, LW, Halifax (QMJHL)*
195.	Los Angeles Kings: *Luka Zorko, D, Mytischi (Russia)*
196.	Calgary Flames: *Mikhail Vorobyev, C, Ufa (Russia)*
197.	Buffalo Sabres (from San Jose Sharks): *David Trinkberger, D, Sioux City (USHL)*
198.	Montreal Canadiens (from Boston Bruins via Buffalo): *Tyson Baillie, C, Kelowna (WHL)*
199.	Minnesota Wild (from Vancouver Canucks via Tampa Bay): *Jacob Jaremko, LW, Chicago (USHL)*
200.	Winnipeg Jets (from Washington Capitals): *Colt Conrad, C, Shattuck St Mary's (HS-MN)*
201.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from New York Rangers): *Roy Radke, RW, Barrie (OHL)*
202.	Winnipeg Jets: *Jacob Olson, D, Hill-Murray (HS-MN)*
203.	New York Rangers (from Chicago Blackhawks via New Jersey): *Chaz Reddekopp, D, Victoria (WHL)*
204.	Pittsburgh Penguins: *Mark Simpson, C, Acadie-Bathurst (QMJHL)*
205.	Buffalo Sabres (from Montreal Canadiens): *Rihards Bukarts, LW, Brandon (WHL)*
206.	Detroit Red Wings: *Jan Scotka, D, Pardubice (Czech Republic)*
207.	Florida Panthers (from St Louis Blues via New Jersey): *Matt Bradley, C, Medicine Hat (WHL)*
208.	New York Islanders (from Tampa Bay Lightning): *Sam Wenner, C, Le Sueur-Henderson (HS-MN)*
209.	New York Rangers (from Nashville Predators): *Auguste Impose, C, Geneve-Servette (Switzerland)*
210.	Pittsburgh Penguins (from New York Islanders): *Jared Bethune, C, Prince George (WHL)*
211.	Tampa Bay Lightning (from Anaheim Ducks): *Alex Lambacher, RW, Mannheim (Germany)*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Trades Completed*

Trade #1
To Anaheim: Milan Lucic
To Boston: Nick Ritchie, Brandon Montour, 2016 2nd

Trade #2
To Buffalo: Patrik Berglund
To St Louis: 60th Overall, 152nd Overall

Trade #3
To Winnipeg: Kyle Chipchura
To Arizona: TJ Galiardi, 172nd Overall

Trade #4
To Montreal: Alex Steen, 177th Overall
To St Louis: Alexei Emelin, Jacob de la Rose, 85th Overall

Trade #5
To Edmonton: Marcus Foligno
To Buffalo: 69th Overall, Teddy Purcell, Kyle Platzer

Trade #6
To Colorado: Tyler Myers, 31st Overall
To Buffalo: Ryan O'Reilly, Joey Hishon, Spencer Martin, 72nd Overall, 162nd Overall

Trade #7
To San Jose: Tyler Seguin
To Dallas: Logan Couture, Justin Braun, 46th Overall, 167th Overall

Trade #8
To Buffalo: Brian Dumoulin
To Pittsburgh: William Carrier, 162nd Overall

Trade #9
To Buffalo: Malcolm Subban, 138th Overall, 198th Overall
To Boston: Jhonas Enroth, Connor Hurley, 72nd Overall

Trade #10
To Colorado: Antoine Vermette
To Arizona: Stefan Elliott, Nicholas Magyar, 102nd Overall

Trade #11
To Arizona: Tommy Wingels, 106th Overall
To San Jose: Lucas Lessio, 65th Overall

Trade #12
To San Jose: Linden Vey, 169th Overall
To Vancouver: 65th Overall, 137th Overall

Trade #13
To Colorado: 5th Overall, 156th Overall
To New Jersey: 11th Overall, 41st Overall

Trade #14
To Colorado: Brandon Sutter
To Pittsburgh: Jamie McGinn (50% Retained), Max Talbot, Will Butcher, 156th Overall

Trade #15
To Montreal: Jaromir Jagr
To New Jersey: Zachry Fucale, 2016 5th Round Pick

Trade #16
To Montreal: Cody Hodgson, Drew Stafford (50% Retained)
To Buffalo: David Desharnais, Darren Deitz, 2016 7th Round Pick

Trade #17
To New Jersey: Teemu Pulkkinen, 25th Overall
To Detroit: Adam Larsson, 66th Overall

Trade #18
To Montreal: 96th Overall
To New Jersey: PA Parenteau, Brandon Prust, 2016 2nd Round Pick

Trade #19
To Montreal: Zbynek Michalek
To Arizona: 115th Overall

Trade #20
To Boston: Lars Eller, 55th Overall
To Montreal: Ryan Spooner, Alex Khokhlachev, 108th Overall

Trade #21
To Edmonton: 17th Overall, 168th Overall
To Boston: 23rd Overall, 93rd Overall

Trade #22
To Tampa Bay: Dustin Tokarski
To Montreal: 88th Overall, 178th Overall

Trade #23
To Dallas: Chris Stewart (50% Retained)
To Buffalo: 73rd Overall

Trade #24
To Ottawa: Marc-Edouard Vlasic
To San Jose: Jared Cowen, Alex Chiasson, 42nd Overall, 2016 3rd Round Pick

Trade #25
To Carolina: Ryane Clowe (20% Retained)
To New Jersey: 154th Overall

Trade #26
To Dallas: Michael Ryder
To New Jersey: 163rd Overall

Trade #27
To Dallas: Dustin Tokarski
To Tampa Bay: Anders Lindback, Patrik Nemeth, 103rd Overall

Trade #28
To San Jose: Nikita Scherbak, Tom Gilbert, Dalton Thrower, 24th Overall
To Montreal: Brent Burns, 150th Overall, 169th Overall, 2016 4th Round Pick, 2016 6th Round Pick

Trade #29
To Anaheim: 2nd Overall
To Edmonton: Cam Fowler, Devante Smith-Pelly, Nick Kerdiles, 30th Overall

Trade #30
To Edmonton: Zack Smith
To Ottawa: Marco Roy

Trade #31
To Montreal: Joakim Andersson
To Detroit: 178th Overall

Trade #32
To Anaheim: 41st Overall
To New Jersey: Ben Lovejoy, 91st Overall

Trade #33
To Montreal: Justin Williams
To Los Angeles: Martin Reway, 2016 2nd Round Pick

Trade #34
To Montreal: Anthony DeAngelo, Kristers Gudlevskis
To Tampa Bay: Jiri Sekac, 177th Overall

Trade #35
To Vancouver: Joe Pavelski
To San Jose: Nick Bonino, Hunter Shinkaruk, 65th Overall, 2016 5th Round Pick

Trade #36
To Dallas: Jan Hejda
To Colorado: 2016 2nd

Trade #37
To San Jose: 8th Overall
To Ottawa: 16th Overall, 42nd Overall, Freddie Hamilton

Trade #38
To New Jersey: Marian Hossa, 83rd Overall, 203rd Overall
To Chicago: Teemu Pulkkinen, 25th Overall, 35th Overall, 154th Overall, 163rd Overall

Trade #39
To Dallas: Brent Seabrook, Patrick Sharp, Michal Rozsival, 25th Overall, 54th Overall
To Chicago: Jamie Benn, Justin Braun, Carl Klingberg, Antoine Roussel, 113th Overall

Trade #40
To Chicago: Logan Couture, Alex Goligoski
To Dallas: Brad Richards, Teemu Pulkkinen, David Rundblad, Tim Erixon, 22nd Overall, 173rd Overall

Trade #41
To Carolina: Marc Staal
To NY Rangers: Andrej Sekera, Ryan Murphy, Philip Di Giuseppe, 94th Overall

Trade #42
To New Jersey: Mikko Koivu, Charlie Coyle, Ryan Carter
To Minnesota: PA Parenteau, Damon Severson, John Quenneville

Trade #43
To Buffalo: 42nd Overall, 2016 4th
To Ottawa: Patrik Berglund, 73rd Overall

Trade #44
To Pittsburgh: 40th Overall
To Columbus: 53rd Overall, 144th Overall, Harrison Ruopp

Trade #45
To Boston: Jonathan Ericsson
To Detroit: 93rd Overall

Trade #46
To Montreal: 87th Overall
To St Louis: 108th Overall, 150th Overall

Trade #47
To Montreal: 92nd Overall, 182nd Overall, 198th Overall
To Buffalo: 96th Overall, 132nd Overall, 205th Overall

Trade #48
To Nashville: Kevin Hayes
To NY Rangers: Miikka Salomaki, 89th Overall, 209th Overall

Trade #49
To Vancouver: Joshua Jacobs, Reid Boucher
To New Jersey: 109th Overall, 137th Overall, 139th Overall, 141st Overall

Trade #50
To Minnesota: Ivan Barbashev
To St Louis: Matt Dumba, 100th Overall

Trade #51
To NY Islanders: 114th Overall, 174th Overall
To Pittsburgh: 120th Overall, 180th Overall, 210th Overall

Trade #52
To Buffalo: 197th Overall
To San Jose: Colin Jacobs, 2016 7th Round Pick


*Free Agent Signings*



Team|Position|Player Name|Contract Years|Total Contract Value|Average Annual Value
Anaheim Ducks|F|Matt Beleskey|2|$6,000,000|$3,000,000
Anaheim Ducks|F|Emerson Etem|3|$4,000,000|$1,333,333
Anaheim Ducks|F|Jakob Silfverberg|4|$10,000,000|$2,500,000
Arizona Coyotes|F|Mikkel Boedker|5|$21,250,000|$4,250,000
Arizona Coyotes|D|Brandon Gormley|3|$3,000,000|$1,000,000
Arizona Coyotes|D|Philip Samuelsson|2|$1,400,000|$700,000
Arizona Coyotes|F|Brandon McMillan|1|$700,000|$700,000
Boston Bruins|F|Carl Soderberg|4|$16,000,000|$4,000,000
Boston Bruins|F|Reilly Smith|2|$6,000,000|$3,000,000
Boston Bruins|D|Torey Krug|2|$6,000,000|$3,000,000
Boston Bruins|F|Danny Paille|2|$2,500,000|$1,250,000
Boston Bruins|F|Craig Cunningham|1|$600,000|$600,000
Boston Bruins|F|Jordan Caron|1|$600,000|$600,000
Boston Bruins|D|Dougie Hamilton|2|$6,000,000|$3,000,000
Boston Bruins|F|Greg Campbell|3|$4,500,000|$1,500,000
Buffalo Sabres|F|Ryan O'Reilly|6|$48,000,000|$8,000,000
Buffalo Sabres|F|Mikhail Grigorenko|2|$2,500,000|$1,250,000
Buffalo Sabres|F|Johan Larsson|1|$900,000|$900,000
Buffalo Sabres|D|Mark Pysyk|3|$4,500,000|$1,500,000
Buffalo Sabres|F|Tim Schaller|1|$900,000|$900,000
Buffalo Sabres|F|Phil Varone|1|$600,000|$600,000
Buffalo Sabres|G|Nathan Lieuwen|1|$700,000|$700,000
Buffalo Sabres|F|Torrey Mitchell|2|$4,000,000|$2,000,000
Detroit Red Wings|D|Brendan Smith|N/A|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Detroit Red Wings|F|Tomas Jurco|N/A|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Detroit Red Wings|F|Teemu Pulkkinen|N/A|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Detroit Red Wings|F|Gustav Nyquist|N/A|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Edmonton Oilers|F|Derek Roy|1|$2,000,000|$2,000,000
Edmonton Oilers|D|Jeff Petry|4|$18,400,000|$4,600,000
Minnesota Wild|F|Mikael Granlund|2|$5,500,000|$2,250,000
Minnesota Wild|F|Erik Haula|2|$1,900,000|$950,000
Minnesota Wild|D|Christian Folin|3|$4,500,000|$1,500,000
Montreal Canadiens|F|Alex Galchenyuk|3|$13,500,000|$4,500,000
Montreal Canadiens|D|Jarred Tinordi|1|$1,000,000|$1,000,000
Montreal Canadiens|D|Nathan Beaulieu|1|$1,500,000|$1,500,000
Montreal Canadiens|F|Michael Bournival|2|$2,666,667|$1,333,333
Nashville Predators|F|Mike Fisher|3|$12,000,000|$4,000,000
Nashville Predators|F|Colin Wilson|4|$16,000,000|$4,000,000
Nashville Predators|F|Craig Smith|2|$5,000,000|$2,500,000
Nashville Predators|F|Mike Ribeiro|2|$10,000,000|$5,000,000
Nashville Predators|F|Calle Jarnkrok|2|$1,800,000|$900,000
Nashville Predators|F|Gabriel Bourque|2|$1,600,000|$800,000
Nashville Predators|F|Taylor Beck|1|$800,000|$800,000
New Jersey Devils|D|Adam Larsson|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
New Jersey Devils|D|Eric Gelinas|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
New Jersey Devils|F|Steve Bernier|1|$666,667|$666,667
Ottawa Senators|D|Marc Methot|5|$25,000,000|$5,000,000
Ottawa Senators|F|Jean-Gabriel Pageau|2|$2,000,000|$1,000,000
Ottawa Senators|F|Mika Zibanejad|4|$12,000,000|$3,000,000
Ottawa Senators|F|Mark Stone|4|$12,000,000|$3,000,000
Ottawa Senators|F|Mike Hoffman|4|$12,000,000|$3,000,000
Ottawa Senators|F|Erik Condra|1|$1,500,000|$1,500,000
Ottawa Senators|F|Alex Chiasson|3|$6,000,000|$2,000,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|F|Marcel Goc|1|$1,250,000|$1,250,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|F|Blake Comeau|2|$3,200,000|$1,600,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|F|Steve Downie|1|$1,500,000|$1,500,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|F|Beau Bennett|2|$5,500,000|$2,250,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|F|Bobby Farnham|1|$550,000|$550,000
Pittsburgh Penguins|D|Christian Ehrhoff|3|$13,000,000|$4,333,333
Pittsburgh Penguins|G|Thomas Greiss|1|$1,050,000|$1,050,000
San Jose Sharks|F|James Sheppard|3|$3,000,000|$1,000,000
San Jose Sharks|D|Brenden Dillon|5|$12,500,000|$2,500,000
San Jose Sharks|F|Melker Karlsson|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|F|Tye McGinn|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|F|Daniil Tarasov|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|G|Troy Grosenick|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|F|Freddie Hamilton|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|D|Konrad Abeltshauser|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|F|Eriah Hayes|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
San Jose Sharks|F|Petter Emanuelsson|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
St Louis Blues|F|Vladimir Tarasenko|2|$9,000,000|$4,500,000
St Louis Blues|D|Ian Cole|1|$1,250,000|$1,250,000
St Louis Blues|F|Joakim Lindstrom|1|$900,000|$900,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|F|Brett Connolly|2|$1,600,000|$800,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|D|Andrej Sustr|1|$750,000|$750,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|D|Mark Barberio|1|$750,000|$750,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|F|Cedric Paquette|2|$1,200,000|$600,000
Tampa Bay Lightning|F|Vladislav Namestnikov|2|$1,900,000|$900,000
Vancouver Canucks|F|Derek Dorsett|3|$4,800,000|$1,600,000
Vancouver Canucks|F|Brad Richardson|2|$2,500,000|$1,250,000
Vancouver Canucks|D|Chris Tanev|4|$15,000,000|$3,750,000
Vancouver Canucks|D|Frank Corrado|2|$2,500,000|$1,250,000
Vancouver Canucks|F|Linden Vey|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|D|Henrik Tommernes|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|G|Joacim Eriksson|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|F|Alexander Mallet|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|F|Ronalds Kenins|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|F|Alexandre Grenier|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|D|Peter Andersson|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed
Vancouver Canucks|G|Joe Cannata|1|Undisclosed|Undisclosed


----------



## hoc123

Montreal please. Not sure if I had to sign up by posting or by PM.


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose please!

Quick question: will we be able to move up and down in the draft during the draft or no?


----------



## Eat Bread




----------



## Noah

I will take whoever you need me to.


----------



## IPreferPi

please


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Noah said:


> I will take whoever you need me to.




Plenty available, take your pick.


----------



## Noah

jawallstar1 said:


> Plenty available, take your pick.




I will wait until there is one left. I don't care who I use but people do so they can pick and I will take whats last


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Tb please


----------



## canwincup

La Kings please


----------



## Stud Muffin




----------



## pedis

edmonton?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Stud Muffin said:


>






pedis said:


> edmonton?




Sorry, taken by Mozesmadness.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Philly please. If taken St Louis


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Tb want to trade first rounders for lower picks.

No Untouchables.


----------



## hoc123

Signings for Montreal:

Alex Galchenyuk: 2-6 million
Jarred Tinordi:1-1 million
Nathan Beaulieu 1-1.25 million
Micheal Bournival:3-3.75 million

This leaves us with 6.6 million dollars left. All were RFA'S, all UFA's were unsigned.

Edit: Sorry. I have 7.6 million left not 6.6 million.


----------



## hoc123

Montreal looking for: Young players that fit into core for future "24-30 years old" Especially RW and RD's. Also looking for draft picks "3-7 round picks."

Montreal looking to get rid of bad contracts "Parentau,Desharnais." Willing to give up prospects and possibly 1'st round pick "very expensive though" to get core player.

Also willing to trade for upcoming UFA'S.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Signings for Montreal:
> 
> Alex Galchenyuk: 2-6 million
> Jarred Tinordi:1-1 million
> Nathan Beaulieu 1-1.25 million
> Micheal Bournival:3-3.75 million
> 
> This leaves us with 6.6 million dollars left. All were RFA'S, all UFA's were unsigned.
> 
> Edit: Sorry. I have 7.6 million left not 6.6 million.




I'm assuming these are all AAV?


----------



## hoc123

jawallstar1 said:


> I'm assuming these are all AAV?




Sorry. Galchenyuk 3 M per year. Bournival 1.25 per year.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Sorry. Galchenyuk 3 M per year. Bournival 1.25 per year.




Now way Gally accepts that.


*EDIT FOR EVERYONE:* Added to FA rule: From now on, I'll act as player agent for signings. PM me offers and get approval before posting them here.


----------



## hoc123

jawallstar1 said:


> Now way Gally accepts that.




Really I would understand if it was long term but this is a bridge deal. Subban only got 2.8 "ten again it was before superstar years". I could see 2-7.5 "3.75 Millon per year" the most he will get. I can change it to that. After that it's to much. Remember this is his 1'st RFA contract. He doesn't have much rights.


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Trade Deadline:*
*Available:*
Viktor Fasth
Jeff Petry
Rob Klinkhammer
Teddy Purcell
Ask for others

*Wants:*
Picks and Prospects

This is just for the deadline.

As for at the draft...

*At the Draft:*
*Available:*
2nd Overall *
Taylor Hall 
Jordan Eberle
Justin Schultz
Nikita Nikitin (I am willing to eat a bad contract)

*Unavailable:*
Ryan Nugent-Hopkins
Darnell Nurse
Nail Yakupov
Leon Draisaitl
Oscar Klefbom

*Wants:*
Defence 
Centers
Grit 
Toughness

* I am open to a deal for the 2nd Overall pick but need a package of top pairing young NHL D man preferably on the right side, good young prospect and your teams first and second rounder this year. 

PM me all inquiries... Thanks


----------



## IPreferPi

Trade Deadline Block:

Antoine Vermette
Zbynek Michalek
Martin Erat
David Moss
Lauri Korpikoski
BJ Crombeen
Kyle Chipchura

Wants: Picks and Prospects


----------



## SJSharks72

Trading Block:
Joe Thornton
Patrick Marleau
Joe Pavelski
Marc-Eduard Vlasic
Brent Burns
Antti Niemi


----------



## donut

*Going into the Trade Deadline out of a playoff spot, the Canucks will look to retool and pick up some extra pieces in this very deep draft. 

On The Block

Nick Bonino
Chris Higgins 
Jannik Hansen
Alex Burrows
Linden Vey (RFA)
Kevin Bieksa
Luca Sbisa (RFA)
Jacob Markstrom (RFA)

Untouchable

Sedin Twins
Dan Hamhuis
Chris Tanev (RFA)
Eddie Lack
Bo Horvat
Jake Virtanen
2015 1st Rd Pick

Looking for...

2015 1st Round Picks
2015 2nd Round Picks
Offensive Centre Prospects
Defender Prospects
Young NHL players (with top 6-9 potential)
Young Offensive RHD*


----------



## Sundinisagod

*Trade Block with asking price*

Kessel - elite prospect/young player + 2015 1st + roster player (cap dump) 
Phaneuf - 2015 1st or equivalent prospect + roster player (cap dump)
Franson - 2nd round pick 
Lupul - 2nd round pick + cap dump (short term)
Gardiner - late 1st round pick or equivalent prospect


----------



## TT1

ill take the 

*Trade Block:*

*Available for the right price:*
Jonathan Toews or Patrick Kane
Corey Crawford
Brent Seabrook (need a RHD coming back)
Teuvo Teravainen

*Actively shopping:*
Marian Hossa
Patrick Sharp
Andrew Shaw
Brad Richards
Kris Versteeg
Bryan Bickell
_______________ (2nd tier)
Johnny Oduya (need a 2nd pairing guy coming back for him, willing to add depending on the player of course)
Tim Erixon
Michal Rozsival 
David Rundblad

all my prospects are also available, dont be shy to PM me an offer anytime you want~ i like to go back and forth during trade talks


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SJSharks39 said:


> San Jose please!
> 
> Quick question: will we be able to move up and down in the draft during the draft or no?




Oh yeah absolutely! The Trade Deadline is mostly just for pending UFAs like Stafford to garner more realistic returns.


----------



## IPreferPi

resignings:

Mikkel Boedker, 5 years, 4.25M/year
Brandon Gormley, 3 years, 1.0M AAV (800K, 1.0M, 1.2M)
Philip Samuelsson, 2 years, 700K/year
Brandon McMillan, 1 year, 700K


----------



## McMozesmadness

The Oilers have two signings to announce prior to the deadline:

Derek Roy - 1 year 2.0m per
Jeff Petry - 4 years 4.6m per (18.4m OA)


----------



## edguy

resign Marc Methot for 5 years 5 mil per year


----------



## Paralyzer008

I'll go Jets. 

Haven't totally looked at the roster yet, but Zach Bogosian, Ondrej Pavelec and Mark Stuart are both available.

Matt Halischuk, Chris Thorburn, Jim Slater, Julien Brouilette, Jay Harrison and Ben Chiarot also available for extreme cheap.


----------



## Hector Salamanca

I resign Connolly 2 years 800k year
Sustr and barberio 750k one year.


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Everybody are still available at tb.


----------



## Eat Bread

You can try and trade with me, but I am not moving: 

Gaudreau
Monahan
Bennett
Brodie
Giordano

Other than the big 5, I am open to anything.


----------



## stayinalive

Trade Block

Paul Martin
Nick Spaling
Brian Dumoulin
Jayson Megna

Looking for:
2015 picks
big bodied forward prospects that are close to nhl ready


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Resing paquette 2 years 2 two ,6m and namestnikov 2 years 2 way ,950m


----------



## stayinalive

Penguins have re-signed a bunch of their Free Agents

Marcel Goc 1 year 1.25 million
Blake Comeau 2 years 1.6 million AAV
Steve Downie 1 year 1.5 million
Beau Bennett 2 years 2.25 million AAV
Bobby Farnham 1 year 550k 2way
Christian Ehrhoff 3 years 4.33 million AAV
Thomas Greiss 1 year 1.05 million


----------



## edguy

also resign:

Pageau-2yrs 1mil AAV
Zibanejad-4yrs 3mil AAV
Stone-4yrs 3mil AAV
Hoffman-4yrs 3mil AAV
Condra-1yr 1.5mil
Chiasson- 3yrs 2mil AAV


----------



## canwincup

are looking to trade Brown, Richards, and Williams. Only Untouchables are Kopitar, Doughty, Quck


----------



## BoldNewLettuce




----------



## donut

*

Transactions

Derek Dorsett - $1.600M AAV for 3 years
Brad Richardson - $1.250M AAV for 2 years
Chris Tanev - $3.750M AAV for 4 years
Frank Corrado - $1.200 AAV for 2 years

Qualifying Offer

Linden Vey
Henrik Tommernes
Joacim Eriksson
Alex Mallet
Ronalds Kenins
Alex Grenier
Peter Andersson
Joe Cannata

-----

Around, still looking to unload some guys and give them a shot at the cup this season. Bieksa, Burrows, Hansen, Sibsa to name a few. PM me if you're interested in anything. (I'm looking for youth and 1st/2nd Rd Picks)*


----------



## Joey Bones

are willing to hear offers on anyone except Stepan, Brassard, McDonagh, and Lundqvist. PM me if interested.


----------



## Paralyzer008

The Winnipeg Jets have locked up a major piece.

We have re-signed *Michael Frolik* to a 4 year deal at 3.5M cap hit.

Looking for a top six forward for Zach Bogosian.

In general, looking for two top six/nine forwards, 1-2 decent D-men, 4th liners/depth forwards....


----------



## SJSharks72

signings

James Sheppard-1M for 3 years
Brendan Dillon-2.5M for 5 years

Qualifying offers
Melker Karlsson
Tye McGinn
Daniil Tarasov
Troy Grosenick
Freddie Hamilton
Konrad Abelthauser
Eriah Hayes
Petter Emanuelson


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Carle, garisson, stamkos, Johnson, kilhorn and filppula on the market.

Need, size grittz, prospect, picks.


----------



## Habs76

I'll take Dallas

Seguin
Spezza
Ja.Benn
Daley
Goligoski
And everyone else is on the block


----------



## landy92mack29

Colorado


----------



## Jetabre

I'll take the


----------



## jaleong

shouldn't you wait until closer to the draft to set a legitimate draft order?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

jaleong said:


> shouldn't you wait until closer to the draft to set a legitimate draft order?




Considering we should be starting in 2-3 days and it's now the All-Star Break, I'm not changing the whole thing for 1-2 shifts. 

And you're not even in it, so why are you concerned?


----------



## canucks10

I'll take Washington if they're still available


----------



## Divine Wind

I can take  if they are still available.


----------



## RyanOhReally

I'll take the Bruins


----------



## jaleong

could i take the ducks


----------



## Noah

I will take whoever now that its almost full.


----------



## BStinson

Going off spotrac since capgeek is dead 



*Resigns*
Brendan Smith
Tomas Jurco
Teemu Pulkkinen
Gustav Nyquist

*Letting Walk*
Daniel Cleary
Jonas Gustavsson

*Trade Rights*
Joakim Andersson (4C Big PKer)

Open to trades but not moving Zetterberg, Datsyuk, and Kronwall. Looking for a youngish PMD preferably RH. Also looking to move around the draft. Trying to make this as realistic as possible so don't send me any crazy proposal i.e. (Crosby, Stamkos, etc.)


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Noah said:


> I will take whoever now that its almost full.




I went ahead and gave you the Wild. That cool?


----------



## donut

* will be around for most of the day

Looking to

 acquire a couple of more picks in the top 60 and young NHLers/prospects
 move out Bieksa, Vey and Burrows; possibly Higgins and Hansen too
 deal with the goaltending situation, one of Lack/Markstrom will be dealt
 keep this as realistic as possible 
*


----------



## Noah

jawallstar1 said:


> I went ahead and gave you the Wild. That cool?




Yep.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BUFFALO, NY - The Buffalo Sabres announced Thursday that they've signed the following players to Contract Extensions:

Mikhail Grigorenko - 2 years, $2.5M ($1.25M AAV)
Johan Larsson - 1 year, $900K (2-way)
Mark Pysyk - 3 years, $4.5M ($1.5M AAV)
Tim Schaller - 1 year, $900K (2-way)
Phil Varone - 1 year, $600K (2-way)
Nathan Lieuwen - 1 year, $700K (2-way)
Torrey Mitchell - 2 years, $4M ($2M AAV)

We will not be qualifying Brian Flynn, Matt Hackett, Zac Dalpe, Jordan Samuels-Thomas, Jerome Leduc, Kevin Sundher, or Jerry D'Amigo.

*Trade Block*
Jhonas Enroth
Michal Neuvirth
Chris Stewart
Drew Stafford
Andrej Meszaros
Andre Benoit
Marcus Foligno
Cody Hodgson

Everyone is available except Girgensons, Ristolainen, Zadorov, Reinhart, Bailey, Fasching, or Baptiste.


----------



## jaleong

open to trading anyone except Perry or Getzlaf

Looking for top-6 wingers, top-4 defenders, and as always, more draft picks. PM offers


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

**REMINDER*

You are (obviously) allowed to negotiate deals through PM but don't announce until all 30 teams have a GM. Thanks! *


----------



## Divine Wind

*Re-signed:
*
- Adam Larsson (2 year, 1.0 cap hit)
- Eric Gelinas (2 year, 1.0 cap hit)
- Steve Bernier (1 year, 0.66 cap hit)

*Available:*

- Jaromir Jagr (UFA, 5.5 cap hit)
- Michael Ryder (UFA, 3.8 cap hit)
- Martin Havlat (UFA, 1.5 cap hit)
- Jordin Tootoo (UFA, 0.55 cap hit)
- Scott Gomez (UFA, 0.55 cap hit)
- Marek Zidlicky (UFA, 4.0 cap hit)
- Bryce Salvador (UFA, 3.167 cap hit)

* Needs: 
*
- Top pairing defenceman (package would include 2016 1st, roster player, and top prospect)
- Picks
- Prospects
- Young NHLers

I am also open to trading down a few spots with the 2015 1st to grab more picks. Example ... 5th for 8th and 38th or something similar to this

*2015 draft picks:*

- 5
- 35
- 65
- 96
- 156


----------



## hoc123

Montreal "new deals"

Galchenyuk: 3-13.5 "4.5 per year"
Beaulieu 1-1.5
Tinordi 1-1
Bournival 2.66 "1.33 per year"

overall 5.8 Million left over in cap.

Also could some GM's pick over the remaining GM'S needed. Or are we going to wait for other people to join?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Also could some GM's pick over the remaining GM'S needed. Or are we going to wait for other people to join?



I'd like to wait about a day or so. Around this time tomorrow we'll start the 48-hour Trade Deadline, then Sunday night will start the Draft (hopefully).


----------



## Joey Bones

Since my mock is on hold for now, I'm switching focus over here.

 would listen to any offers involving any player, prospect, or picks except Stepan, Brassard, McDonagh, and Lundqvist.

PM me if interested.

I'm interested in getting a 1st rounder some way some how.


----------



## landy92mack29

Colorado 

untouchables:landeskog, mackinnon, varlamov, EJ, bigras
not looking to move but not off-limits:duchene, siemens, geertsen, pickard, everberg, rendulic, bleackley, barrie
on block;, iginla, tanguay, hejda, stuart, holden, and depth guys


----------



## RyanOhReally

*Boston*

Release Adam McQuaid
Release Matt Bartkowski
Release Nik Svedberg (Promote Malcolm Subban)

Re-Sign Carl Soderberg 4 Year, 16 Million
Re-Sign Reilly Smith 2 Year, 6 Million (Didn't perform well enough to get long term)
Re-Sign Torey Krug 1 Year 2 Million (Poor season. Similar to Cody Franson in 2012)
Re-Sign Daniel Paille 2 Year, 2.5 Million
Re-Sign Craig Cunningham 1 Year, 600,000
Re-Sign Jordan Caron 1 Year, 600,000
Re-Sign Dougie Hamilton 2 year, 6 Million
Re-Sign Gregory Campbell 3 Year, 4.5 Million

Gives us about 3 Million in room as long as the cap goes up by at least 2 Million

Listening in on:
Milan Lucic
Louis Eriksson
Malcolm Subban
Marc Savard (?!?!?!?!)


----------



## Divine Wind

Draft pick value chart

This gives a good estimate of what your draft picks are worth, as well as other peoples if you are looking at moving up or down in the draft.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

For Draft value charts, I prefer this one. It gives values to EACH pick based on a ~900 pt scale:


assets.sbnation.com/assets/.../Schuckers_NHL_Draftchart.pdf


EDIT: Ugh, the link isn't working. Just go to google and pick the one written by Michael something from St Lawrence U.


----------



## Divine Wind

jawallstar1 said:


> For Draft value charts, I prefer this one. It gives values to EACH pick based on a ~900 pt scale:
> 
> 
> assets.sbnation.com/assets/.../Schuckers_NHL_Draftchart.pdf
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ugh, the link isn't working. Just go to google and pick the one written by Michael something from St Lawrence U.




Even better. Definitely good tools to use.


----------



## TopShelfGinos

Dang wish i had MN but I can take St. Louis. These drafts are a blast



On the block:
Koivu
Pominville
Spurgeon
Coyle

pending UFAs for trade:
Brodziak
Ballard
Dubnyk

Overpayment:
Folin
Granlund

Not Available:
Nino
Brodin

Looking for a 1C or additional 1st rounder

PM with any trade offers im open to almost anything!


----------



## tavares

I can take Nashville


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

I'll take the Islanders if nobody else has.


Kind of like a Snickers commercial... "not going anywhere for a while?"


----------



## edguy

trade block:

Chris Phillips
Chris Neil
Mark Boroweicki
Milan Michalek
Colin Greening
David Legwand
Zach Smith
Patrick Weircioch
Shane Prince 

Willing to move for the right price:

Jared Cowen 
Craig Anderson
Eric Gryba 
Eric Condra
Alex Chiasson
Most Prospects

Untouchables (don't even ask):

Erik Karlsson
Bobby Ryan
Kyle Turris
Curtis Lazar
Marc Methot
Cody Ceci
Robin Lehner
Clarke MacArthur
Mikka Zibanejad
Mark Stone
Mike Hoffman
2015 first round pick

Looking for:

Top 4 LHD
Top 6 Scoring Winger 
#1 Centerman


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

***WE ARE READY TO BEGIN***

*We now have all 30 GMs, so I'm gonna set the Trade Deadline for 12 Noon EST on Sunday, January 25. We will then start the Draft by 2 PM EST or so on Sunday. You may now begin announcing deals like would be done on Deadline Day. Save pick for pick deals for the draft.*


----------



## TopShelfGinos

Myself and Noah will be switching as GMs of our Teams. He will now control STL and I will run MN.


----------



## tavares

Nashville

Intouchables:

Filip Forsberg
Seth Jones
Roman Josi
Ryan Ellis
Pekka Rinne

The rest of the team can be trade

I'm looking for offense ! I need a number 1 center under 28 and i'm looking for draft pick


----------



## tavares

Resigns:

Mike Fisher : 3 years - 12M (4M/yr)
Colin Wilson : 4 years - 16M (4M/yr)
Graig Smith : 2 years - 5M (2,5M/yr)
Mike Ribeiro : 2 years - 10M (5M/yr)
Calle Jankrok : 2 years - 1,8M (0,9M/yr)
Gabriel Bourque : 2 years - 1,6M (0,8M/yr)
Taylor Beck : 1 year - 0,8M


UFA :

Matt Cullen
Olli Jokinen
Anton Volchenkov


----------



## TopShelfGinos

Wild Resigns:

Mikael Granlund- 2yrs/5.5mil (2.75 AAV)
Erik Haula- 2 Yrs/1.9mil (950k AAV)
Cristian Folin- 3 yrs/4.5 mil (1.5 AAV)


----------



## Sundinisagod

Off topic but looking for a fill in on my u23 Mock, one spot has opened up.

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1816901


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move Stewart, Stafford, Enroth, and Neuvirth. PM me offers! All negotiable!


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers are still willing to move both Hall and the 2nd Overall pick for a good package.

Also need to dump salary so if anyone wants Nikitin or Purcell at the draft they can be had for cheap.


----------



## canwincup

Can someone take over LA? I'm going to the states this weekend and won't have accesss to HF


----------



## Sundinisagod

canwincup said:


> Can someone take over LA? I'm going to the states this weekend and won't have accesss to HF




the actual draft doesn't start til Sunday, and I don't expect LA to be drafting right away either.


----------



## RyanOhReally

*Breaking news*

The Boston Bruins and Jaleong's Anaheim Ducks have agreed on a trade.

The Bruins will be receiving:
-*Nick Ritchie*
-*Brandon Montour*
-*2016 2nd Round Pick*

The Anaheim Ducks will be receiving:
-*Milan Lucic*


----------



## jaleong

RyanOhReally said:


> The Boston Bruins and Jaleong's Anaheim Ducks have agreed on a trade.
> 
> The Bruins will be receiving:
> -*Nick Ritchie*
> -*Brandon Montour*
> -*2016 2nd Round Pick*
> 
> The Anaheim Ducks will be receiving:
> -*Milan Lucic*




Ducks confirm


----------



## jaleong

have announced today that they have signed

Matt Beleskey: 2 years, 3 million (1.5 AAV)
Emerson Etem: 3 years, 4 million (1.33 AAV)
Jakob Silfverberg: 4 years, 10 million (2.5 AAV)


----------



## Noah

Looking to move Alex steen. Picks/Prospects in return.


----------



## jaleong

Looking to acquire a top 2 defender. Will listen to offers involving anyone


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


Patrik Berglund


60th Overall
152nd Overall


----------



## Noah

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Patrik Berglund
> 
> 
> 60th Overall
> 152nd Overall




Confirm


----------



## Noah

Signings:
Vladimir Tarasenko 2 years 4m, 5m
Ian Cole 1 year 1.25m
Joakim Lindstrom 1 year 900k


----------



## BStinson

Noah said:


> Signings:
> *Vladimir Tarasenko 2 years 3m each*
> Ian Cole 1 year 1.25m
> Joakim Anderson 1 year 900k




Yeah I don't think he will sign for 3 mil.

Also, did you want to trade for Joakim Andersson?


----------



## IPreferPi

We have a trade to announce!

To 

T.J. Galliardi
172nd Overall

To 

Kyle Chipchura


----------



## canwincup

Sundinisagod said:


> the actual draft doesn't start til Sunday, and I don't expect LA to be drafting right away either.




Alright I'll hold onto LA then! Might take a bit to get back on trade proposals


----------



## stayinalive

BStinson said:


> Yeah I don't think he will sign for 3 mil.
> 
> Also, did you want to trade for Joakim Andersson?




agree on tarasenko even though it is a bridge deal. I mean the Habs GM tried to sign Galchenyuk for the same deal and it was rejected...


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> Yeah I don't think he will sign for 3 mil.
> 
> Also, did you want to trade for Joakim Andersson?




Let's keep this for the PMs


----------



## BStinson

jawallstar1 said:


> Let's keep this for the PMs




My bad I was just curious how one of my players was signed by another team.


----------



## Noah

stayinalive said:


> agree on tarasenko even though it is a bridge deal. I mean the Habs GM tried to sign Galchenyuk for the same deal and it was rejected...




Whats a fair cap hit?


----------



## Divine Wind

Noah said:


> Whats a fair cap hit?




2 year/4.5 mil cap hit ... first year 4 and second year 5.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

BStinson said:


> My bad I was just curious how one of my players was signed by another team.




Man I didn't even notice that. Needless to say, that one isn't in the books.


----------



## Noah

jawallstar1 said:


> Man I didn't even notice that. Needless to say, that one isn't in the books.




Sorry I'm not familiar with St.Louis and messed up the last names. My bad


----------



## Noah

*Trade*


Alex Steen
177th



Jacob de la Rosa
Alexei Emelin
85th


----------



## donut

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> 2 year/4.5 mil cap hit ... first year 4 and second year 5.




This. No chance Tarasenko would sign for something less than Gallagher either. A lot of NHL players like to look at other players and base their contract around that. 

While we're talking about contracts (and yes I know this is a draft game more than a realistic one but), Matt Beleskey would probably command something in the $2.5-$3.5M range. He's 2nd in scoring for the Ducks


----------



## Noah

donut said:


> This. No chance Tarasenko would sign for something less than Gallagher either. A lot of NHL players like to look at other players and base their contract around that.
> 
> While we're talking about contracts (and yes I know this is a draft game more than a realistic one but), Matt Beleskey would probably command something in the $2.5-$3.5M range. He's 2nd in scoring for the Ducks




Once the Canadians trade is confirmed I will change it. I need that for cap space


----------



## hoc123

Noah said:


> Alex Steen
> 177th
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob de la Rosa
> Alexei Emelin
> 85th




Confirmed


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose still interested in trading about everyone except Hertl, Mueller, Tierney, Goldobin, and 1st.

Available:
Thornton
Burns
Vlasic
Marleau
Pavelski


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

PM ME OFFERS FOR:

Stewart
Stafford
Enroth
Neuvirth

+basically anyone else!


----------



## McMozesmadness

V.Fasth is available for a 4th R,Klinkhammer is available for 6th rounder at the deadline. 

T.Purcell and N.Nikitin can be had for peanuts or I can take back a contract.

Also J.Schultz is available he still has a ton of upside but I fear he'll never reach it here so PM me offers.

PM me


----------



## Hector Salamanca

SJSharks39 said:


> San Jose still interested in trading about everyone except Hertl, Mueller, Tierney, Goldobin, and 1st.
> 
> Available:
> Thornton
> Burns
> Vlasic
> Marleau
> Pavelski




Sorry


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Hector Salamanca said:


> For burns you want defence and prospect a guess ?




*Keep it to PMs please*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


Marcus Foligno



Teddy Purcell (Cap Relief)
Kyle Platzer
69th Overall


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a *BLOCKBUSTER* trade to announce:


Tyler Myers
31st Overall



Ryan O'Reilly
Joey Hishon
Spencer Martin
72nd Overall
162nd Overall


----------



## landy92mack29

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a *BLOCKBUSTER* trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Tyler Myers
> 31st Overall
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan O'Reilly
> Joey Hishon
> Spencer Martin
> 72nd Overall
> 162nd Overall




confirmed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The Buffalo Sabres are happy to announce that we have agreed "in principle" to a 6-year, $48M contract extension with C Ryan O'Reilly that will be officially signed on July 1 and will take effect in the 2016-2017 season and will run through the 2021-2022 season.


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey Devils are looking to replenish our prospect pipeline and rebuild. Pretty much everyone is available, whether for rental or for a hockey trade.

Jaromir Jagr is available for a 2015 2nd round pick for someone's playoff drive. I am also willing to eat some of his contract and/or take back a bad contract.

Fire me a PM if any of our assets interest your organization.


----------



## hoc123

Looking to move Parenteau, Gilbert, Desharnais and Gonchar for picks. PM me any offers.


----------



## jaleong

looking to acquire a top-4 (preferably top-2) defender, willing to move any prospects and/or young players for the right deal; PM offers

Also looking to move Ryan Kesler for picks and prospects/young players


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Looking to move johnson or fiĺppula


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!
Logan Couture+Justin Braun+ '15 2nd+ '15 6th for Tyler Seguin!


----------



## Paralyzer008

jaleong said:


> have announced today that they have signed
> 
> *Matt Beleskey: 2 years, 3 million (1.5 AAV)*
> Emerson Etem: 3 years, 4 million (1.33 AAV)
> Jakob Silfverberg: 4 years, 10 million (2.5 AAV)




Only cost you 1.5M for your 2nd leading goal scorer? 

Hometown discount


----------



## jaleong

Paralyzer008 said:


> Only cost you 1.5M for your 2nd leading goal scorer?
> 
> Hometown discount




does 2.5 sound OK?


----------



## donut

jaleong said:


> does 2.5 sound OK?




IMO it's going to be at least $3M-$3.5 IRL -- he's only 26 keep in mind, can still get better than he already is


----------



## Divine Wind

donut said:


> IMO it's going to be at least $3M-$3.5 IRL -- he's only 26 keep in mind, can still get better than he already is




3.5 is fair, he is having a career year leading up to being UFA after all.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to acquire a top-4 RHD. Willing to move anyone not named Girgensons, Reinhart, Zadorov, or Ristolainen.


----------



## edguy

Any interest in:

Eric Gryba
Mark Boroweicki
Patrick Weircioch

Looking to move one of the 3 Fairly cheap


----------



## jaleong

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> 3.5 is fair, he is having a career year leading up to being UFA after all.




His scoring has definitely tailed off since the hot streak tho, only last week he was a healthy scratch. I think it depends on how he plays for the rest of the year, but 2.5-3 seems fair to me, especially if he cant pass 25 goals.


----------



## Divine Wind

jaleong said:


> His scoring has definitely tailed off since the hot streak tho, only last week he was a healthy scratch. I think it depends on how he plays for the rest of the year, but 2.5-3 seems fair to me, especially if he cant pass 25 goals.




When do UFAs ever come at a fair price?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

**Just a Reminder*

The Trade Deadline will be 12 Noon EST tomorrow (Sunday, 1/25). We will then proceed to begin the Draft.*


----------



## stayinalive

Another trade to announce

to 
William Carrier
162nd Overall

to 
Brian Dumoulin


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

stayinalive said:


> Another trade to announce
> 
> to
> William Carrier
> 162nd Overall
> 
> to
> Brian Dumoulin




Confirmed.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


Malcolm Subban
138th Overall
198th Overall


Jhonas Enroth
Connor Hurley
72nd Overall


----------



## RyanOhReally

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Malcolm Subban
> 138th Overall
> 198th Overall
> 
> 
> Jhonas Enroth
> Connor Hurley
> 72nd Overall




Confirmed.


----------



## Divine Wind

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Malcolm Subban
> 138th Overall
> 198th Overall
> 
> 
> Jhonas Enroth
> Connor Hurley
> 72nd Overall




I like this for Buffalo, good trade overall.


----------



## landy92mack29

Trade:

Colorado receives Antoine Vermette

Arizona receives Stefan Elliot, Nick Magyar and pick 102(4th) in this years draft


----------



## IPreferPi

landy92mack29 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Colorado receives Antoine Vermette
> 
> Arizona receives Stefan Elliot, Nick Magyar and pick 102(4th) in this years draft




Confirmed


----------



## SJSharks72

Still looking to move:
Thornton
Marleau
Burns
Vlasic
Wingels
Niemi
Pavelski

Looking for young prospects/players with top 6 potential or top 4 potential


----------



## donut

donut said:


> * will be around for most of the day
> 
> Looking to
> 
> acquire a couple of more picks in the top 60 and young NHLers/prospects
> move out Bieksa, Vey and Burrows; possibly Higgins and Hansen too
> deal with the goaltending situation, one of Lack/Markstrom will be dealt
> keep this as realistic as possible
> *




Very much this. 

_(BTW, If anyone is interested in joining something similar to this game but more focused on the trading aspect (aka a GM Game) then PM me more details._


----------



## SJSharks72

Another trade to announce!
To Arizona:
Wingels+106 

To San Jose:
Lessio+65


----------



## IPreferPi

SJSharks39 said:


> Another trade to announce!
> To Arizona:
> Wingels+106
> 
> To San Jose:
> Lessio+65




Confirmed.


----------



## SJSharks72

Another trade!
To Vancouver
65th+137 

To San Jose
Linden Vey+169


----------



## donut

SJSharks39 said:


> Another trade!
> To Vancouver
> 65th+137
> 
> To San Jose
> Linden Vey+169




Confirm -- Happy to move up in the draft and re-acquire a 3rd Rd Pick. Vey has not really panned out to what we expected to be. Thanks for the smooth talks SJSharks39


----------



## IPreferPi

Still trying to move Korpikoski, Erat, Moss, and Crombeen. Gagner may also be available.


----------



## donut

RyanOhReally said:


> The Boston Bruins and Jaleong's Anaheim Ducks have agreed on a trade.
> 
> The Bruins will be receiving:
> -Nick Ritchie
> -Brandon Montour
> -2016 2nd Round Pick
> 
> The Anaheim Ducks will be receiving:
> -*Milan Lucic*






Noah said:


> *Alex Steen*
> 177th
> 
> 
> Jacob de la Rosa
> Alexei Emelin
> 85th






SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> *Logan Couture*+Justin Braun+ '15 2nd+ '15 6th for Tyler Seguin!




I would assume NTC/NMC don't matter anymore (despite your original post) considering all these deals involve players with a NTC/NMC and there was no vote/discussion that took place?


----------



## SJSharks72

donut said:


> I would assume NTC/NMC don't matter anymore (despite your original post) considering all these deals involve players with a NTC/NMC and there was no vote/discussion that took place?




I would say that all of those players would go though. All get a better chance at the cup except Couture who gets to go play with "Daddy" (Demers)


----------



## donut

SJSharks39 said:


> I would say that all of those players would go though. All get a better chance at the cup except Couture who gets to go play with "Daddy" (Demers)




Yikes. All their original teams had a better shot at the cup  (and that's an awful pitch for Couture and you know it )


----------



## SJSharks72

donut said:


> Yikes. All their original teams had a better shot at the cup  (and that's an awful pitch for Couture and you know it )




I should probably rephrase that. They all have better shots at the cup now (based on there being no key players being traded away from Anaheim or Montreal.) And Couture had this weird bromance with Demers. He got all the San Jose players to call him Daddy. Not saying Couture would waive for that, but the other players there's a good chance they would.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

donut said:


> I would assume NTC/NMC don't matter anymore (despite your original post) considering all these deals involve players with a NTC/NMC and there was no vote/discussion that took place?




Without CapGeek I haven't even been checking. But like SJ said, I think it's a given these players would waive.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Still looking for a top-4 RHD.

*Untouchable*
Zemgus Girgensons
Rasmus Ristolainen
Sam Reinhart
Nikita Zadorov


Everyone else is not only available, but On the Block!


----------



## RyanOhReally

jawallstar1 said:


> Without CapGeek I haven't even been checking. But like SJ said, I think it's a given these players would waive.




Yeah, i chose Anaheim for Lucic because I think he'd be smart enough to understand the value he'd have in going. Also puts him closer to his home in Vancouver.


----------



## IPreferPi

IPreferPi said:


> Still trying to move Korpikoski, Erat, Moss, and Crombeen. Gagner may also be available.




Forgot about Zbynek Michalek as well.


----------



## landy92mack29

Trade:

Colorado receives picks 5+156

New Jersey receives picks 11+41


----------



## Divine Wind

landy92mack29 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Colorado receives picks 5+156
> 
> New Jersey receives picks 11+41




NJD confirms.


----------



## landy92mack29

Colorado resigns:
hejda to 1 yr 2.5 extension
pickard to 2 yr 1.8 extension(900k per)
vermette to 3 yr 13.5 extension(4.5 per)


----------



## stayinalive

Another trade to announce

to 
Jamie Mcginn (50% retainend)
Maxime Talbot
Will Butcher
156th Overall Pick

to 
Brendan Sutter


----------



## landy92mack29

stayinalive said:


> Another trade to announce
> 
> to
> Jamie Mcginn (50% retainend)
> Maxime Talbot
> Will Butcher
> 156th Overall Pick
> 
> to
> Brandon Sutter




confirm


----------



## Divine Wind

*trade alert*

To : Zachary Fucale + 2016 5th round pick

To : Jaromir Jagr


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey devils have a ton of cap space and are willing to eat a bad contract if it comes along with a draft pick for playoff teams looking to clear cap space for additions.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> *trade alert*
> 
> To : Zachary Fucale + 2016 5th round pick
> 
> To : Jaromir Jagr




Habs get fleeced IMO.


----------



## stayinalive

jawallstar1 said:


> Habs get fleeced IMO.




Not really. That is actually one of the more realistic trades in here IMO. Typical deadline deal.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

stayinalive said:


> Not really. That is actually one of the more realistic trades in here IMO. Typical deadline deal.




To me a young potential top-5-in-the-league goaltender is worth more than a 40+ year old winger.


----------



## hoc123

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> *trade alert*
> 
> To : Zachary Fucale + 2016 5th round pick
> 
> To : Jaromir Jagr




Confirm


----------



## Divine Wind

jawallstar1 said:


> To me a young potential top-5-in-the-league goaltender is worth more than a 40+ year old winger.




Fucale is a good prospect, but he has regressed this season, sporting a sub 0.900 save percentage all year. That is with 2 good teams as well, Halifax and Quebec.

Obviously we still see potential in him or we would not have made this trade, but i feel some of the shine has rubbed off since his draft year.


----------



## Habs76

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> Logan Couture+Justin Braun+ '15 2nd+ '15 6th for Tyler Seguin!




Confirmed


----------



## hoc123

Trade:

Buffalo gets:
Derek Desharnais
Darren Dietz
2016 7'th 

Montreal receives:
Derek Stratford "50% retained"
Cody Hodgson


----------



## stayinalive

jawallstar1 said:


> To me a young potential top-5-in-the-league goaltender is worth more than a 40+ year old winger.




the thing is a lot of goalie prospects are those potential top 5 in the league type. Sadly all of them could wind out as complete busts. Projecting goalies is just ver hard. Fucale may have been super hyped as a 17 year old. But the reality is guys like Comrie, Jarry, Desrosiers, Demko, McDonald etc. are all in the very same class. It is not like Fucale is a sure thing. Also he is pretty much expendable for the Habs since they have Price.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> 
> Buffalo gets:
> David Desharnais
> Darren Dietz
> 2016 7'th
> 
> Montreal receives:
> Drew Stafford "50% retained"
> Cody Hodgson




Confirmed


----------



## jaleong

still looking to move Kesler and acquire picks, young players and a top-4 Dman. PM offers


----------



## Divine Wind

*trade alert*

To : Teemu Pulkkinen + 25th

To : Adam Larsson + 66th


----------



## hoc123

Trade:
NJD receives:
2016' 2'nd
Pareantau
Prust

Montreal receives:
96'th overall

This should leave Montreal with 10.6 Million in cap.


----------



## BStinson

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> *trade alert*
> 
> To : Teemu Pulkkinen + 25th
> 
> To : Adam Larsson + 65th




Agree/Confirmed

Looking to move Jakub Kindl for a pick (good 2nd pair pp qb)


----------



## Divine Wind

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> NJD receives:
> 2016' 2'nd
> Pareantau
> Prust
> 
> Montreal receives:
> 96'th overall
> 
> This should leave Montreal with 10.6 Million in cap.




NJD confirms. We sell some cap space to upgrade a 4th to a 2nd, even if a year removed.


----------



## Divine Wind

BStinson said:


> Agree/Confirmed
> 
> Looking to move Jakub Kindl for a pick (good 2nd pair pp qb)




Sorry, my error, with the compensation pick in the 2nd round, the pick is actually 66th overall.


----------



## BStinson

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Sorry, my error, with the compensation pick in the 2nd round, the pick is actually 66th overall.




No biggie



*Updated Trade Block*
Jakub Kindl
Jonathan Ericsson
Stephen Weiss


----------



## IPreferPi

We have a trade to announce!

To  

Zbynek Michalek

To  

115th Overall


----------



## hoc123

IPreferPi said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To
> 
> Zbynek Michalek
> 
> To
> 
> 115th Overall




Comfirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Still looking to move Chris Stewart and Michal Neuvirth! PM me!

Still want a top-4 RHD!


----------



## hoc123

Montreal UFA signings:

Drew Strafford 4-15 Million "3.75 per year"
Jaromir Jagr 1-3 million
Zbynek Michalek 2-6 "3 per year"

This leaves Montreal with 1 million in Cap left.

Looking to trade Gilbert,Tokarski and Eller. PM me any offers.


----------



## Divine Wind

I can't see Jagr taking a pay cut from 5.5 to 3.0 to re-sign with MON.


----------



## Divine Wind

*updated availability list:*

Ryan Clowe, LW - this season + 3 years @ 4.85 cap hit; willing to eat some salary, looking for a late pick.
Michael Ryder, RW - UFA @ 3.5 cap hit; Willing to eat some salary,looking for a late pick
Martin Havlat, LW - UFA @ 1.5 cap hit; looking for a late pick
Jordan Tootoo, RW - UFA @ 0.55 cap hit; looking for a late pick
Scott Gomez, C - UFA @ 0.55 cap hit; looking for a late pick
Peter Harrold, D - UFA @ 0.8 cap hit; looking for a late pick
Mark Fraser, D - UFA @ 0.55 cap hit; looking for a late pick

If you are interested in another asset not listed above (IE core player, prospect or pick), just send a PM, i am open to hockey trades. We are currently looking for a 3rd pairing RH defense man, preferably hard to play against and good defensively, and obviously more picks. 

* 2015 current picks:*

- 11th
- 25th
- 35th
- 41st


----------



## hoc123

Montreal receives:
Spooner, Khokhlacev, 108 overall

Boston receives:
Eller, 55 overall


----------



## RyanOhReally

hoc123 said:


> Montreal receives:
> Spooner, Khokhlacev, 108 overall
> 
> Boston receives:
> Eller, 55 overall




Confirmed


----------



## RyanOhReally

*Trade:*

*Boston Trades:*
17th
168th

*To Edmonton For:*
23rd
93rd


----------



## donut

* UPDATE

On the Block

Kevin Bieksa
Alex Burrows
Chris Higgins
Nick Bonino

Looking For

1st/2nd Rd Picks
the 138th + 140th pick in this years draft
Young NHLers with Potential

I'll be willing to play around with my picks too. I have the follow selections in the draft:

18th, 46th, 65th, 109th, 137th, 139th, 141st*


----------



## McMozesmadness

RyanOhReally said:


> *Trade:*
> 
> *Boston Trades:*
> 17th
> 168th
> 
> *To Edmonton For:*
> 23rd
> 93rd




Confirmed


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

OTB; Di Giuseppe, Murphy, Hainsey, Semin, Sekera, Gleason, Ward


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*CHRIS STEWART STILL ON THE BLOCK. PRICE IS CHEAP! PM!*


----------



## hoc123

Trade: 

Montreal gets:
88'th overall
178'th overall

Tampa Bay:
Tokarski


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


Chris Stewart (50%)



73rd Overall


----------



## SJSharks72

Looking to move Burns, Thornton, Marleau and Pavelski for young players.


----------



## edguy

*We have a trade to announce*

 Send:

Jared Cowen
Alex Chiasson
2015 2nd (Dal)
2016 3rd

 send:

Marc Edouard Vlasic


----------



## SJSharks72

edguy said:


> *We have a trade to announce*
> 
> Send:
> 
> Jared Cowen
> Alex Chiasson
> 2015 2nd (Dal)
> 2016 3rd
> 
> send:
> 
> Marc Edouard Vlasic




confirm


----------



## Hector Salamanca

I confirm the tokarski trade.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move David Desharnais for a pick.


----------



## edguy

* News release:*

Ottawa- The Ottawa Senators would like to thank Alex Chiasson and Jared Cowen for their time here, we here in Ottawa think very highly of these players and it is a sad day for us to see them leave.

With that being said we are so proud and happy to welcome Marc to our organization. Marc brings a calming force to our back end who takes great pride in his defensive and offensive game. 

Due to the #44 being worn by JG Pageau Marc has decided to wear #67







Our defence now looks like this:

Vlasic-Karlsson
Methot-Ceci
Weircioch-Gryba
Boroweicki-Phillips


----------



## hoc123

So the draft starts at 2:00 today?


----------



## Habs76

@Bob McKenzie

The Dallas Stars have acquired Michael Ryder for a 2015 6th round pick. #Trade #TSN #TradeDeadline2015


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

**TRADE DEADLINE HAS PASSED*

All trades that are made from now on should be valued based on if it's June right now. I am going to go ahead and start the Draft now as I won't be available later. Good luck to everyone.*


----------



## stayinalive

edguy said:


> *We have a trade to announce*
> 
> Send:
> 
> Jared Cowen
> Alex Chiasson
> 2015 2nd (Dal)
> 2016 3rd
> 
> send:
> 
> Marc Edouard Vlasic




wow the sharks got fleeced.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 1st Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are so proud to select...

...from the Erie Otters of the Ontario Hockey League...

*Connor McDavid!*






The Next GM has been notified


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Ryane Clowe (20% retained)

 
CAR 6th round selection


----------



## tavares

I'm looking for some offense on the wing !

Weber can be available for the right price


----------



## Divine Wind

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Ryane Clowe (20% retained)
> 
> 
> CAR 6th round selection (154th overall)





Confirmed.

*trade alert*

To the : DAL 2015 6th rounck pick (163th overall)

To the : Michael Ryder


----------



## Habs76

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> *trade alert*
> 
> To the : DAL 2015 6th rounck pick (163th overall)
> 
> To the : Michael Ryder




Confirmed. This was as a deadline deal, not a draft day trade as I posted it before the end of trade deadline.


----------



## Habs76

We have a trade to announce!

Patrik Nemeth
2015 4th round pick
Anders Lindback

For

Dustin Tokarski


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Confirmed


----------



## hoc123

Trade "man there are a ton right now"

Montreal gets:
Burns
150'th
169'th
2016 4'th
2016 6'th

San Jose gets:
24'th overall
Scherbak
Gilbert
Thrower


----------



## Habs76

: looking for an early 2nd.


----------



## Hector Salamanca

I resign lindback two way 900k for one year


----------



## SJSharks72

hoc123 said:


> Trade "man there are a ton right now"
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Burns
> 150'th
> 169'th
> 2016 4'th
> 2016 6'th
> 
> San Jose gets:
> 24'th overall
> Scherbak
> Gilbert
> Thrower




Confirm


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Resign nemeth 2 years 850k\year


----------



## hoc123

Lineup right now:

Pacioretty-Galchenyuk-Gallagher
Steen-Plekanec-Jagr
Sekac-Hodgson-Strafford 
Bournival-Dumont-Weise

Markov-Subban
Tinordi-Burns
Beauieu-Michaliek

Price
Condon

I have 2.5 million in cap now. looking for a Backup Goalie and a 4C


----------



## Noah

Looking to move emilen


----------



## Habs76

hoc123 said:


> Lineup right now:
> 
> Pacioretty-Galchenyuk-Gallagher
> Steen-Plekanec-Jagr
> Sekac-Hodgson-Strafford
> Bournival-Dumont-Weise
> 
> Markov-Subban
> Tinordi-Burns
> Beauieu-Michaliek
> 
> Price
> Condon
> 
> I have 2.5 million in cap now.



Habs use De La rose over Dumont IMO


----------



## hoc123

Habs76 said:


> Habs use De La rose over Dumont IMO




Traded De La Rose


----------



## McMozesmadness

We have a trade to announce:


Edmonton Receives:
- C.Fowler
- D.Smith-Pelly
- N.Kerdiles
- 30th Overall


Anaheim Receives: 
- 2nd Overall

Anaheim is now in the clock and has been notified.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Mozesmadness said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Edmonton Receives:
> - C.Fowler
> - D.Smith-Pelly
> - N.Kerdiles
> - 30th Overall
> 
> 
> Anaheim Receives:
> - 2nd Overall
> 
> Anaheim is now in the clock and has been notified.




Wow..


----------



## Noah

RyanOhReally said:


> Wow..




Yeah I'm stunned as well.


----------



## McMozesmadness

We have another smaller trade to announce:


Edmonton Receives:
- Z.Smith


Ottawa Receives:
- M.Roy


----------



## edguy

Mozesmadness said:


> We have another smaller trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Edmonton Receives:
> - Z.Smith
> 
> 
> Ottawa Receives:
> - M.Roy




Sens agree


----------



## hoc123

Mozesmadness said:


> We have another smaller trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Edmonton Receives:
> - Z.Smith
> 
> 
> Ottawa Receives:
> - M.Roy




EVERYTHING IS HAPPENING


----------



## hoc123

Trade

Montreal gets:
Joakim Andersson

Detroit gets:
178'th overall


----------



## BStinson

hoc123 said:


> Trade
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Joakim Andersson
> 
> Detroit gets:
> 178'th overall




Confirm


----------



## stayinalive

Mozesmadness said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Edmonton Receives:
> - C.Fowler
> - D.Smith-Pelly
> - N.Kerdiles
> - 30th Overall
> 
> 
> Anaheim Receives:
> - 2nd Overall
> 
> Anaheim is now in the clock and has been notified.




The Oilers are putting a lot of pressure on Fowlers shoulder with that trade.


----------



## RyanOhReally

stayinalive said:


> The Oilers are putting a lot of pressure on Fowlers shoulder with that trade.




Or the Ducks are putting a lot of pressure on who they pick (Eichel/Hanifin/Marner/Strome)


----------



## McMozesmadness

Oilers updated trade block:

Looking to move:

J.Schultz
A.Ference 
N.Nikitin (I will take back a bad contract)

Also for the right offer I would move Hall.

I need a gritty top pair potential right shot D-man as one of the pieces.


----------



## McMozesmadness

stayinalive said:


> The Oilers are putting a lot of pressure on Fowlers shoulder with that trade.




Something needs to change in Edmonton. The routine isn't working. 

I wanted a top pair young D and some gritty young pieces and got the exact package I was looking for.

I think Fowler does wonders for my blue line.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Mozesmadness said:


> Something needs to change in Edmonton. The routine isn't working.
> 
> I wanted a top pair young D and some gritty young pieces and got the exact package I was looking for.
> 
> I think Fowler does wonders for my blue line.




What's your line up atm?


----------



## hoc123

Montreal has bought out Cody Hodgson giving them 2.15 million in cap.


----------



## McMozesmadness

RyanOhReally said:


> What's your line up atm?




Going into the draft/free agency:

T.Hall - R.N.Hopkins - J.Eberle
B.Pouliot - D.Roy - N.Yakupov
M.Foligno - Z.Smith - D.S.Pelly
M.Hdricks - B.Gordan - T.Pitlick
M.Fraser 

C.Fowler - J.Petry
O.Klefbom - M.Fayne
M.Marincin - J.Schultz
N.Nikitin - A.Ference

B.Scrivens 
L.Brossoit


----------



## RyanOhReally

Mozesmadness said:


> Going into the draft/free agency:
> 
> T.Hall - R.N.Hopkins - J.Eberle
> B.Pouliot - D.Roy - N.Yakupov
> M.Foligno - Z.Smith - D.S.Pelly
> M.Hdricks - B.Gordan - T.Pitlick
> M.Fraser
> 
> C.Fowler - J.Petry
> O.Klefbom - M.Fayne
> M.Marincin - J.Schultz
> N.Nikitin - A.Ference
> 
> B.Scrivens
> L.Brossoit




It is an improvement, it's just goaltending that really brings it down


----------



## McMozesmadness

RyanOhReally said:


> It is an improvement, it's just goaltending that really brings it down




I'd still consider resigning Fasth or going after one of the FA tenders. I also feel that a lot of the supposed "goaltending" problems in Edmonton are more of a defence problem. I feel fixing the D would help with the goaltending.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Mozesmadness said:


> I'd still consider resigning Fasth or going after one of the FA tenders. I also feel that a lot of the supposed "goaltending" problems in Edmonton are more of a defence problem. I feel fixing the D would help with the goaltending.




Yes, but look at what Hutchinson as done for the Jets, even with all of their defensive injuries and struggles. Or Luongo with the Panthers


----------



## McMozesmadness

RyanOhReally said:


> Yes, but look at what Hutchinson as done for the Jets, even with all of their defensive injuries and struggles. Or Luongo with the Panthers




Good point. Anyways, there are a ton of holes in the Oilers. It's hard to fill them all.


----------



## jaleong

With the 2nd overall pick in the draft, the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select..

*Jack Eichel*






Next GM PM'ed


----------



## Divine Wind

*trade alert*

To : Ben Lovejoy and 91st

To : 41st


----------



## donut

donut said:


> * UPDATE
> 
> On the Block
> 
> Kevin Bieksa
> Alex Burrows
> Chris Higgins
> Nick Bonino
> 
> Looking For
> 
> 1st/2nd Rd Picks
> the 138th + 140th pick in this years draft
> Young NHLers with Potential
> 
> I'll be willing to play around with my picks too. I have the follow selections in the draft:
> 
> 18th, 46th, 65th, 109th, 137th, 139th, 141st*




Bump. I'm willing to part with Shinkaruk, Jensen and Gaunce in the right deal.


----------



## jaleong

still looking for a top-4 dman, willing to trade Kesler and/or picks/prospects. PM offers


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey Devils are looking for the following:

- Legit top 6 proven right wing.
- Bottom 6 center.

we currently have the following 2015 picks:

- 11th
- 25th
- 35th
- 91st
- 154th
- 163rd

We are looking for some solid additions and have over 16 million in cap space.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:
LA gets:
2016 2'nd "Minnesota"+ Martin Reway

Montreal gets:
Justin Williams


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Hanifin


----------



## IPreferPi

Open to moving down from the 4th overall (possibly as far as 10), make your best offer now.


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Looking for top 9 rw


----------



## Habs76

are willing to move Benn, Spezza or Seguin for high picks, prospects and young roster players.


----------



## SJSharks72

Habs76 said:


> are willing to move Benn, Spezza or Seguin for high picks, prospects and young roster players.




I already have Seguin. Couture, Braun and a couple of picks


----------



## canwincup

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> LA gets:
> 2016 2'nd "Minnesota"+ Martin Reway
> 
> Montreal gets:
> Justin Williams




Confirmed


----------



## Habs76

SJSharks39 said:


> I already have Seguin. Couture, Braun and a couple of picks




Right sorry.


----------



## hoc123

Trade:
Montreal gets:
Deangelo 
Gudlevskis

Tampa Bay gets:
Sekac 
178'th overall


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Confirmed


----------



## stayinalive

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> Montreal gets:
> Deangelo
> Gudlevskis
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> Sekac
> 178'th overall




I do not want to be rude, but that is a pretty bad trade for Tampa IMO.


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 4th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from the London Knights of the Ontario Hockey League, *Mitchell Marner*!






1(4) - C/RW Mitchell Marner, London (OHL)

Next GM has been PMed.


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!
Joe Pavelski to Vancouver for Nick Bonino+Hunter Shinkaruk+65th overall+ '16 5th


----------



## landy92mack29

With the 5th overall pick the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Erie Otters of the Ontario Hockey League Dylan Strome







Next GM has been PMed.


----------



## Habs76

stayinalive said:


> I do not want to be rude, but that is a pretty bad trade for Tampa IMO.




How? Sekac is a 22 year old top 6 power forward.


----------



## donut

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> Joe Pavelski to Vancouver for Nick Bonino+Hunter Shinkaruk+65th overall+ '16 5th




Confirm


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Habs76 said:


> How? Sekac is a 22 year old top 6 power forward.




*Potentially


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*I think the trades and picks are completely updated but please check it individually. I will get to signings tomorrow.*


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Sekac will be a stud and is a perfect fit in my top 9 ... Gud was 5 in my goalie dep, and I don't value deangelo that high, it will be hard to play 5 vs 5 in the NHL for him.


----------



## donut

DeAngelo is going to be a stud for TBL


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Will see.


----------



## Habs76

jawallstar1 said:


> *Potentially




Currently middle 6


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Palat-johnson-kucherov
Drouin-stamkos-callahan
Sekac-filpulla-killorn 
Paquette-boyle-connolly
Richard-namestnikov-brown

Stralman-hedman
Carle-garrison
Nemeth-sustr
Nesterov-gudas
Koekkoek-barberio

Bishop
Vasilevskiy
Lindback
Wilcox

2m left on the cap, look to trade down my 20 and my 27 picks and for a star player.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Hector Salamanca said:


> Palat-johnson-kucherov
> Drouin-stamkos-callahan
> Sekac-filpulla-killorn .. Slick top 9




Not to mention Bishop in net with Hedman and Stralman on Defence


----------



## Habs76

Ritchie - Ja.Benn - Nichushkin
Spezza - Couture - Ryder
Roussel - Eakin - Stewart
Hemsky - Fiddler - Sceviour
Cole - Eaves - Garbutt 

Braun - Daley
Goligoski - Hejda
Oleksiak - Klingberg
Jo.Benn 

Lehtonen
Tokarski

Looking for high picks, prospects & young roster players


----------



## Habs76

send F Patrick Eaves & D David Schlemko to the Texas Stars


----------



## Habs76

Trade Alert!

 acquire: 2016 2nd

 acquire: Jan Hejda


----------



## landy92mack29

Habs76 said:


> Trade Alert!
> 
> acquire: 2016 2nd
> 
> acquire: Jan Hejda




confirm


----------



## Habs76

Hector Salamanca said:


> Palat-johnson-kucherov
> Drouin-stamkos-callahan
> Sekac-filpulla-killorn .. Slick top 9




Stammer da 2nd liner!


----------



## landy92mack29

Colorado have been pleased with their offseason so far.

1-(5) Strome

2015-2016 projected lineup

Tanguay-Duchene-Iginla
Landeskog-Sutter-Mackinnon
Everberg-Vermette-Rendulic
Mcleod-Mitchell-Winchester

Myers-Johnson
Bigras-Barrie
Siemens-Stuart

Varlamov
Pickard

Extras:Holden, Guenin, ClichÃ©


----------



## Noah

Chris Porter 1 year 850k
Max Lapierre 1 year 1m


----------



## McMozesmadness

*Oilers Re-Sign:*
V.Fasth - 2 years 3.6m (1.8m per)
K.Aulie - 2 years 1.8m (900k per)(6
B.Davidson - 2 years 1.5m (750k per)
N.Yakupov - 2 years 6m (3m per)
T.Pitlick - 1 year 1m (1m per)
M.Fraser - 2 year 1.9m (950k per)

*Qualified:*
C.Hamilton 
M.Marincin
F.Tuohimma
K.Lain

*Release:*
R.Klinkhammer
A.Lander
J.Joensuu
S.Pinnizotto
T.Bunz
R.Hamilton
B.Hunt


----------



## Divine Wind

update:

*Re-signed:*

Tim Sestito, C (1 year, 0.6 cap hit)
Marek Zidlicky, D (1 year, 3.5 cap hit)
Bryce Salvador, D (1 year, 3.5 cap hit)
Teemu Pulkkinen, RW (2 year, 1.2 cap hit)
Keith Kidkaid, G (1 year, 0.6 cap hit)


*Released:*

Martin Havlat, LW
Jordan Tootoo, RW
Scott Gomez, C
Peter Harrold, D
Mark Fraser, D


*Current 15/16 projected roster going into free agency:*

Elias (5.5) - Zajac (5.75) - Parenteau (4.0)
Cammalleri (5.0) - Henrique (4.0) - Pulkkinen (1.2)
Ruutu (3.8) - Zubrus (3.1) - Bernier (0.667)
prust (2.5) - Josefson (0.8) - Sestito (0.6)

Greene (5.0) - Severson (0.575)
Salvador (3.5) - Zidlicky (3.5)
Merrill (0.84) - Lovejoy (1.2)

Schneider (6.0)
Kinkaid (0.6, RFA)

Gelinas (1.0), Gionta (0.85)

* Total cap - 59.882 
Total cap space - 12.118*

*Clowe's cap hit - 0.97 X 3 years
*Kovalchuk's cap hit - 0.25 X 3 years


*Trades (deadline and leading up to the draft):
*
To New Jersey: 11th, 41st
To Colorado: 5th, 156th

To New Jersey: Zachry Fucale, 2016 5th Round Pick
To Montreal: Jaromir Jagr

To New Jersey: Teemu Pulkkinen, 25th
To Detroit: Adam Larsson, 66th

To New Jersey: PA Parenteau, Brandon Prust, 2016 2nd Round Pick
To Montreal: 96th

To New Jersey: 163rd
To Dallas: Michael Ryder

To New Jersey: 154th
To Carolina: Ryan Clowe (20% retained)

To New Jersey: Ben Lovejoy, 91st
To Anaheim: 41st


*Current 2015 picks:*

- 11th
- 25th
- 35th
- 91st
- 154th
- 163rd


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose's current lineup:

Chiasson-Seguin-Shinkaruk
Nieto-Hertl-Goldobin
Lessio-Bonino-Karlsson
Sheppard-Tierney-Vey
Goodrow/McGinn

Cowen-Tennyson
Mueller-Dillon
Abelthauser-Gilbert
Thrower/UFA

Stalock
Grosenick

Looking to upgrade defense and goal.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Update:

*Re-signed:*

Carl Soderberg C/LW (4 Years, 4.0 Cap Hit)
Reilly Smith RW (2 Years, 3.0 Cap Hit)
Torey Krug D (2 Years, 3.0 Cap Hit)
Dougie Hamilton D (2 Years, 3.0 Cap Hit)
Daniel Paille LW (2 Years, 1.25 Cap Hit)
Craig Cunningham LW/RW (1 Year, 0.6 Cap Hit)
Jordan Caron RW (1 Year, 0.6 Cap Hit)
Gregory Campbell C (1 Year, 1.5 Cap Hit)

*Released:*

Adam McQuaid D
Matt Bartkowski D
Nik Svedberg G

*Current 15/16 projected roster going into free agency:*

Soderberg (4.0) - Krecji (7.25) - Eriksson (4.15)
Marchand (4.5) - Bergeron (6.5) - Smth (3.0)
Paille (1.25) - Eller (2.5) - Pastrnak (0.925)
Ritchie (0.925) - Kelly (3.0) - Griffith (0.8)

Seidenberg (4.0) - Hamilton (3.0)
Krug (3.0) - Chara (6.9)
Morrow (0.85) - Miller (0.8)

Rask (7.0)
Enroth (1.25)

Campbell (1.5), Cunningham (0.6), Warsofsky (0.6)

*Total Cap Hit - 67.25*
*Cap Space - 4.75*

Marc Savard = Long Term Injury Reserve

*Trades (deadline and leading up to the draft):*

To Boston: Nick Ritchie, Brandon Montour, 2016 2nd
To Anaheim: Milan Lucic

To Boston: Jhonas Enroth, Connor Hurley, 72nd
To Buffalo: Malcolm Subban, 138th, 198th

To Boston: Lars Eller, 55th
To Montreal: Ryan Spooner, Alexander Khokhlacev, 108th

To Boston: 23rd, 93rd
To Edmonton: 17th, 168th

*Current Picks:*

-23rd
-36th
-47th
-55th
-72nd
-78th
-93rd


----------



## DakrSnooze

I like Arizona taking Marner at 4th. Good pick.


----------



## Sundinisagod

DakrSnooze said:


> I like Arizona taking Marner at 4th. Good pick.




It gets much more interesting after the top 5 imho, lookin forward to see what Philly does at 6. Many difficult decisions at that point, about a half dozen players I'd be torn between there, I think I like the 10 slot better lol.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*WE'VE LOST A GM

Paralyzer008 has decided that he can't put forth the time and effort he feels is necessary to continue. Please talk around to try and get a replacement GM.*


----------



## Jetabre

I'd be more than willing to take on WPG as a 2nd team. I'm guessing you prefer having 1 person per team though so can just keep that as a secondary option if you want.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jetabre said:


> I'd be more than willing to take on WPG as a 2nd team. I'm guessing you prefer having 1 person per team though so can just keep that as a secondary option if you want.




I'll keep that in mind but as you said I prefer to not have people double up.


----------



## Divine Wind

What is happening with Gilles32/philly? It has been 8 hours he has been on the clock, are we auto picking his selection?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Philadelphia's 6 hours are up. In accordance with the auto rule, the Flyers are awarded Lawson Crouse.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Divine Wind

The CLB GM has been PMed and is now on the clock.


----------



## edguy

entertaining offers to move back in the draft from 8th overall to no later than 20th overall. PM me if interested


----------



## Patmac40

*GMJK sprints to the podium*
With the 7th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets are proud to select, Mikko Rantanen.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*2*
|40||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|67||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|68||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|86||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## SJSharks72

We have a trade to announce!

To OTT:
16th overall
42nd overall
Freddie Hamilton

To SJS:
8th overall

With the 8th overall pick, San Jose is very happy to select Zach Werenski'


----------



## edguy

SJSharks39 said:


> We have a trade to announce!
> 
> To OTT:
> 16th overall
> 42nd overall
> Freddie Hamilton
> 
> To SJS:
> 8th overall




 Agree


----------



## TopShelfGinos

With the 9th Overall pick in the Draft the Minnesota Wild are proud to select:

Pavel Zacha!

Minnesota is also looking to acquire a late first rounder if anyone is looking to move one!


----------



## Sundinisagod

*10)*  *Ivan Provorov*


----------



## jaleong

Any interest in Kesler? Looking to acquire picks in this year's draft and prospects in return


----------



## Divine Wind

With the 11th overall pick in the 2015 NHL draft, the New Jersey Devils are proud to select, from the Halifax Mooseheads of the QMJHL, RW Timo Meier.




​

We felt that though this pick may appear a bit off of the board, by season's end he will have worked his way up the rankings to this range, as NHL CSS has him 13th at the mid term. We like his drive and determination, size, scoring, and other intangibles such as his willingness to block shots, stick up for team mates, or do whatever is in his power to win. We view him as a complete type player and he adds to our right wing depth well, a position that was sorely lacking within our organization.

Dallas is now on the clock with the 12th overall selection, GM PMed.


----------



## Eat Bread

Calgary is looking to move the 2nd round pick to get try and move up into the late 1st round.


----------



## Hector Salamanca

20 and 27 are available


----------



## SJSharks72

Willing to move 24 to either move up or down.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to package 26 and 29 to move up in the first. PM me.


----------



## edguy

Updated Roster

*Hoffman-Turris-Ryan
MacArthur-Zibanejad-Stone
Condra-Pageau-Lazar
Michalek-Legwand-Hamilton
Extras- Neil, Greening

Vlasic-Karlsson
Methot-Ceci
Weircioch-Gryba
Extras- Philips, Boroweicki

Anderson
Lehner

Top Prospects:

Matt Puempel
Shane Prince
Andreas Englund
Marc Olivier Roy
Nick Paul
Fredrick Claesson
Tobias Lindberg
Chris Dreidger

Picks:

16th
38th
42nd
99th
129th
189th
*​


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, 12th Overall, Yevgeni Svechnikov!


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 13th pick - *Oliver Kylington*


----------



## edguy

Jetabre said:


> select with the 13th pick - *Oliver Kylington*




steal at 13 IMO Great pick up. Florida's Defence is going to be strong for years to come now with Gudbranson Kulikov Kylington and Ekblad


----------



## RyanOhReally

edguy said:


> steal at 13 IMO Great pick up. Florida's Defence is going to be strong for years to come now with Gudbranson Kulikov Kylington and Ekblad




Add in the two college kids, Mccoshen and Matheson, They're set!


----------



## hi

If the  are still available I'll take them


----------



## TT1

*Chicago is looking for a top pairing or #3 RHD*, everyone on my roster is available including our picks.


----------



## Divine Wind

How many 2016 2nd round picks does Montreal have exactly?



> Trade #18
> To Montreal: 96th Overall
> To New Jersey: PA Parenteau, Brandon Prust, 2016 2nd Round Pick






> Trade #33
> To Montreal: Justin Williams
> To Los Angeles: Martin Reway, 2016 2nd Round Pick


----------



## hoc123

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> How many 2016 2nd round picks does Montreal have exactly?




2 Minnesota's and Montreal's. Montreal's is to New Jersey and Minnesota's is to LAK


----------



## Divine Wind

hoc123 said:


> 2 Minnesota's and Montreal's. Montreal's is to New Jersey and Minnesota's is to LAK




OK, thank you, I wasn't sure which one I had.


----------



## Divine Wind

> "Looks like we have a block buster folks!"
> 
> "@TSNBobMcKenzie here, reporting live from the floor of the 2015 NHL draft on day 1, and I am unsure about the details as of yet, as there are so many moving parts involved. We heard a ton of rumors about the Chicago Blackhawks and the New Jersey talking about something big leading up to the draft, and it looks like it has come to fruition"
> 
> "Details are coming in now ... "




To : Marian Hossa + 83 + 203
To : Teemu Pullkinen + 25 + 35 + 154 + 163 



> "Pullkinen was dealt to the Devils the day before along with Detroit's 1st round pick in the Larsson deal, but it turns out his stint was a short one. Hossa may be older but he brings the scoring the swamp faithful desperately seek, and can help the Devils make the playoffs to get the gate revenues that will help with long term sustainability. New Jersey is definitely a team to watch leading into free agency, as they still have just over 8 million in cap space."


----------



## TT1

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> To : Marian Hossa + 83 + 203
> To : Teemu Pullkinen + 25 + 35 + 154 + 163




confirm, nice write up


----------



## RyanOhReally

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> To : Marian Hossa + 83 + 203
> To : Teemu Pullkinen + 25 + 35 + 154 + 163




Huge trade


----------



## hi

The only untouchables as of right now are Trouba, Scheifele, Ehlers and Morrissey. 

Wheeler, Kane, Ladd, Little, Byfuglien, Bogosian etc. are all on the block as well as all of our picks in the entry draft


----------



## canwincup

select Mathew Barzal


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

canwincup said:


> select Mathew Barzal




Still a huge steal here IMO. He should be in the top-8.


----------



## donut

ZZZZZzzzzz on the Nucks front.


----------



## Eat Bread

Sorry for the wait guys, have been sick all day. 

 proudly select Jeremy Roy


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 16th overall from Ottawa of the OHL....

*Travis Konecny*










1st round (16)- *Travis Konecny, Center (Ottawa 67's, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-
2nd round (42)-
4th round (99)-
5th round (129)-
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## TT1

to 

Jamie Benn 
Braun
Klingberg
Roussel
113th (4th)

to 

Seabrook
Sharp
Rozsival
25th
54th (2nd)


----------



## Habs76

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Jamie Benn
> Braun
> Klingberg
> Roussel
> 113th (4th)
> 
> to
> 
> Seabrook
> Sharp
> Rozsival
> 25th
> 54th (2nd)




Confirmed


----------



## Habs76

Habs76 said:


> Sharp - Couture - Nichushkin
> Spezza - Eakin - Ryder
> Ritchie - Fiddler - Stewart
> Hemsky - Garbutt- Sceviour
> Cole - Eaves
> 
> Seabrook - Daley
> Goligoski - Hejda
> Oleksiak - Klingberg
> Jo.Benn
> 
> Lehtonen
> Tokarski
> 
> Looking for high picks, prospects & young roster players




Updated


----------



## edguy

will be around all day! looking for some help on the left side top 6!


----------



## OilTastic

Jetabre said:


> select with the 13th pick - *Oliver Kylington*






edguy said:


> steal at 13 IMO Great pick up. Florida's Defence is going to be strong for years to come now with Gudbranson Kulikov Kylington and Ekblad




^kind of like in 2010 when d-man Cam Fowler fell to #12 and into the lap of the Anaheim Ducks!


----------



## Habs76

Auto Edmonton


----------



## Patmac40

It's been almost 7 hours so the Oilers will be auto'd.

 is awarded Jakub Zboril - Saint John (QMJHL)

Next GM has been PM'd


----------



## donut

*

The Vancouver Canucks are thrilled to select 18th overall Nick Merkley from the Kelowna Rockets*


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Sick steal


----------



## donut

*Looking to acquire a late first or early 2nd round pick -- willing to move Jensen, Gaunce, Burrows, Bieksa to get it done. *


----------



## donut

Hector Salamanca said:


> Sick steal




Thanks. I had him 12th on my list -- fits the bill perfectly for the Canucks (offensive centre).


----------



## stayinalive

donut said:


> Thanks. I had him 12th on my list -- fits the bill perfectly for the Canucks (offensive centre).




while Merkley is a great pick at 18, I am not sure he is the offensive Center you are looking for. He is playing on the Wing all the time for Kelowna and I am not sure if he could move back to Center in the NHL. FWIW he actually was forced to play Center in the Top Prospects Game and had a pretty forgettable game.


----------



## canucks10

With the 19th pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft The Washington Capitals are pleased to select... *Kyle Connor* from Youngstown of the USHL


----------



## Hector Salamanca

20th pick is on block, looking to trade down.


----------



## donut

stayinalive said:


> while Merkley is a great pick at 18, I am not sure he is the offensive Center you are looking for. He is playing on the Wing all the time for Kelowna and I am not sure if he could move back to Center in the NHL. FWIW he actually was forced to play Center in the Top Prospects Game and had a pretty forgettable game.




Will be interesting to see how he develops; either on the wing or at centre he'll be putting up great numbers


----------



## McMozesmadness

Why the **** was I auto'd? I got a PM at 5 in the morning. Got up went to school and haven't had a chance to check until my lunch. Is the clock really running at 5 in the a.m. and during work hours. I wasn't even auto'd by jaw.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Mozesmadness said:


> Why the **** was I auto'd? I got a PM at 5 in the morning. Got up went to school and haven't had a chance to check until my lunch. Is the clock really running at 5 in the a.m. and during work hours. I wasn't even auto'd by jaw.




The clock starts at 7 and is six hours. I was giving you the benefit of the doubt; and actually I hadn't checked it until just now. If you'd like to go ahead and change your pick, go ahead, but it can't be someone who was picked subsequently (Merkley, Connor).


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*For future reference, and this goes for everyone, if you think you may not be able to make a pick, PM me in advance with your top-X choices (X being the number of picks until yours).*


----------



## McMozesmadness

jawallstar1 said:


> The clock starts at 7 and is six hours. I was giving you the benefit of the doubt; and actually I hadn't checked it until just now. If you'd like to go ahead and change your pick, go ahead, but it can't be someone who was picked subsequently (Merkley, Connor).




Fair enough. But still I wasn't given much slack.

I'll switch to Carlo.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Just as a side note.

I'm ok with Carlo. I would have taken him had Konecny been gone.

But for the guy that Auto'd me.... How do I get auto'd Zboril over Merkley?


----------



## stayinalive

Mozesmadness said:


> Just as a side note.
> 
> I'm ok with Carlo. I would have taken him had Konecny been gone.
> 
> But for the guy that Auto'd me.... How do I get auto'd Zboril over Merkley?




Zboril is rankead ahead of Merkley by Central Scouting.


----------



## McMozesmadness

stayinalive said:


> Zboril is rankead ahead of Merkley by Central Scouting.




Really? Well then, I retract my words.


----------



## TT1

to 

Couture
Goligoski

to 

#22
#173 (6th)
Brad Richards
Pulkinen
Runblad
Erixon

*2015-2016 Roster*

Benn - Toews - Kane
Saad - Couture - Versteeg
Bickell - Shaw - Roussel
Teravainen - Krueger - Smith

Keith - Braun
Hjalmarsson - Goligoski
Oduya - Klingberg

Crawford
Raanta

not sure if i'm cap compliant but i'd be surprised if i wasnt (after moving Sharp, Hossa, Seabrook)

*Chicago resigns: *

Krueger for 5 years @ 1.2M per
Saad for 5 years @ 4.5M per
Oduya for 2 years @ 2.5M per


----------



## Habs76

TT1 said:


> to
> 
> Couture
> Goligoski
> 
> to
> 
> #22
> #173 (6th)
> Brad Richards
> Pulkinen
> Runblad
> Erixon
> 
> *2015-2016 Roster*
> 
> Benn - Toews - Kane
> Saad - Couture - Versteeg
> Bickell - Shaw - Roussel
> Teravainen - Krueger - Smith
> 
> Keith - Braun
> Hjalmarsson - Goligoski
> Oduya - Klingberg
> 
> Crawford
> Raanta
> 
> not sure if i'm cap compliant but i'd be surprised if i wasnt (after moving Sharp, Hossa, Seabrook)
> 
> *Chicago resigns: *
> 
> Krueger for 5 years @ 1.2M per
> Saad for 5 years @ 4.5M per
> Oduya for 2 years @ 2.5M per




Confirmed


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Colin white


----------



## Joey Bones

Still looking to get into the late 1st round. Everyone is available except Stepan, Brassard, McDonagh, & Lundqvist. Pm me for interest


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

Andrej Sekera
Ryan Murphy
Phil Di Giuseppe
CAR 4th 2015


Marc Staal


----------



## Joey Bones

BoldNewLettuce said:


> Andrej Sekera
> Ryan Murphy
> Phil Di Giuseppe
> CAR 4th 2015
> 
> 
> Marc Staal




Agreed


----------



## Hector Salamanca

27th is available for later picks


----------



## hi

select

*Daniel Sprong*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

showjaxx said:


> select
> 
> *Daniel Sprong*




Another steal.


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, 22nd overall, Jansen Harkins!


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select with the 23rd Overall pick... Rasmus Andersson from the Barrie Colts in the Ontario Hockey league


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*Just a reminder: Jakub Zboril IS AVAILABLE. Edmonton changed their pick upon being auto'd (THIS WON'T ALWAYS BE ALLOWED!).*


----------



## RyanOhReally

jawallstar1 said:


> *Just a reminder: Jakub Zboril IS AVAILABLE. Edmonton changed their pick upon being auto'd (THIS WON'T ALWAYS BE ALLOWED!).*




I would have chosen Andersson either way. He's a big bodied, RHD who's putting up PPG in his first OHL season.


----------



## SJSharks72

Jeremy Bracco could someone pm next gm?


----------



## tavares

I want another late first or early second

PM me


----------



## Divine Wind

update:

The addition of Hossa changes everything for New Jersey, and we are putting Damon Severson up on the block. He is 20, and is playing top line minutes already, and projects very well, and is locked up for 2 more season at a cap hit of 0.888. He will make an immediate impact on anyones D core.

We are seeking a stud proven top 6 center in return, and have cap room. We are willing to move him straight up for the right player or perhaps a nice package with a good pivot as the center piece of the trade.


----------



## TopShelfGinos

Full rebuild mode after the koivu trade!

looking for an additional 2nd rounder and Prospects
Also would like a 1G for the right price

available:
1RW Pominville (5.6 mil until 17/18)
1/2LW Vanek (6.5 mil until 16/17)
4C Brodziak(UFA)
3D Spurgeon (2.667 until 15/16)

Possibly availlabe:
Dumba
Zucker

PM with any offers


----------



## Divine Wind

**Trade alert**

To : Mikko Koivu + Charlie Coyle + Ryan Carter
To : Damon Severson + PA Parenteau + John Quenneville


----------



## TopShelfGinos

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> **Trade alert**
> 
> To : Mikko Koivu + Charlie Coyle + Ryan Carter
> To : Damon Severson + PA Parenteau + John Quenneville




Comfirmed

The Minnesota Wild Organization would like to Thank Mikko for his many years of Service and are sad to see him go. However after the trying season We have decided it was time to move in another direction. On another note Welcome Damon,PA, and John to the Minnesota Wild!

Line-up:

Parise-Granlund-Pominville
Vanek-Haula-Niedereiter
Zucker-Graovac/Quenneville-Parenteau
Cooke-Brodziak-Fontaine

Suter-Brodin
Scandella-Severson
Spurgeon-Folin
Dumba

Dubnyk
Kuemper


----------



## Divine Wind

update:

*re-signs:* 

Ryan Carter to a $725,000 1 year deal.


*Projected 15/16 roster:*

Elias - Henrique - Hossa
Cammalleri - Koivu - coyle
Ruutu - Zajac - Zubrus
Prust - Carter - Bernier

Merrill - Zidlicky
Greene - Lovejoy
Salvador - Gelinas

Schneider
Kinkaid


*Top prospects:*

Timo Meier
Reid Boucher
Stefan Matteau
Steve Santini
Zach Fucale


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

RyanOhReally said:


> I would have chosen Andersson either way. He's a big bodied, RHD who's putting up PPG in his first OHL season.




I wasn't saying either way. I just wanted to clarify to everyone. It's happens in past mocks I've done where people get upset because they thought someone was taken.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SJSharks39 said:


> Jeremy Bracco could someone pm next gm?



Done.


----------



## TT1

looking for a 2nd line RW upgrade on Versteeg, roster players/picks/prospects are available.

prospect pool: http://www.hockeysfuture.com/teams/chicago_blackhawks/
picks: listed in OP

2015-2016 Roster:

Benn - Toews - Kane
Saad - Couture - Versteeg
Bickell - Shaw - Roussel
Teravainen - Krueger - Smith

Keith - Braun
Hjalmarsson - Goligoski
Oduya - Klingberg

Crawford
Raanta

i'd also be willing to move Crawford in order to give myself some cap flexibility for the right deal, Bickell is also available. I'm also willing to move either Kane or Toews.
D-core is pretty much off limits unless i can get an upgrade.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move Berglund and Desharnais for a pick. PM me.


----------



## Habs76

The Dallas Stars are proud to select, Anthony Beauvillier


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 26th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Charlottetown Islanders of the QMJHL...

*Filip Chlapik*







*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)*


Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Still shopping for lower picks


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Filip ahl

20.Colin white
27.filip ahl


----------



## Divine Wind

I am shocked Brock Boeser is still on the board, someone is going to end up with a steal.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> I am shocked Brock Boeser is still on the board, someone is going to end up with a steal.




I still have like 5 guys ahead of him on my list.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> I am shocked Brock Boeser is still on the board, someone is going to end up with a steal.




He is very high on my list. But this is when I expect him to go (25-35) and the group is so close in talent and potential that I think he could fall to 35 or even 40 without it being a huge surprise.


----------



## Hector Salamanca

Many many talented players still on the board, ahl is a risky pick but he have all the tools. He's puck protection is off the chart.


----------



## tavares

Nashville Predators select Jordan Greenway


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 29th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Saint John Sea Dogs of the QMJHL...

*Jakub Zboril*






*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL)*


----------



## Eat Bread

Zadorov - Risto 
Zboril - Pysyk 

Nice.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 30th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Portland Winterhawks of the WHL:


*PAUL BITTNER*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL




​


----------



## McMozesmadness

Pick number 32 is available for a package of picks. 

One of the picks needs to be in the second round though (Around 50ish)

PM me


----------



## SJSharks72

Bonino Thornton and Marleau are all still available.


----------



## landy92mack29

With the 31st pick the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Brandon Wheat Kings....


Ryan Pilon


----------



## McMozesmadness

I'm in discussions for a deal.

Pick coming soon if nothing happens.


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 32nd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Waterloo Black Hawks of the USHL:


*BROCK BOESER*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
1- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL



​


----------



## stayinalive

landy92mack29 said:


> With the 31st pick the Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Brandon Wheat Kings....
> 
> 
> Ryan Pilon




no one saw that one coming
pick makes sense though.


----------



## IPreferPi

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 32nd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:
> 
> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:
> 
> From the Waterloo Black Hawks of the USHL:
> 
> 
> *BROCK BOESER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
> 1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
> 1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
> 1- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Argh! Just 2 away...


----------



## tavares

I'm looking for another 2nd round!

PM me


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

We have a trade to announce:


Patrik Berglund
73rd Overall



42nd Overall
2016 4th


----------



## edguy

jawallstar1 said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Patrik Berglund
> 73rd Overall
> 
> 
> 
> 42nd Overall
> 2016 4th




Agreed. 

We would like to welcome Patrik to the Senators Organization!





 Projected lines:

Hoffman-Turris-Ryan
MacArthur-Zibanejad-Stone
Berglund-Pageau-Lazar
Condra-Legwand-Neil
Extras: Michalek/Greening

Vlasic-Karlsson
Methot-Ceci
Weicioch-Gryba
Extras: Phillips/Boroweicki

Anderson
Lehner

Top 5 Prospects: 

Travis Konecny
Matt Puempel
Shane prince
Andreas Englund
Jake DeBrusk


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take Tommy Novak

(3) Noah Hanifin
(33) Thomas Novak


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 34th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...

from the Peterborough Petes of the Ontario Hockey League, *Matthew Spencer*!








1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)


----------



## TT1

Chicago selects Thomas Chabot


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select with the 36th Overall pick, from the Barrie Colts of the Ontario Hockey League... *Mackenzie Blackwood*






23rd-Rasmus Andersson RHD 6'0", 210lbs
*36th-Mackenzie Blackwood G 6'4", 215lbs*


----------



## Patmac40

With the 37th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select, Nicolas Meloche.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|40||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|67||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|68||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|86||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 38th overall from Swift Current of the WHL....

*Jake DeBrusk*










1st round (16)- *Travis Konecny, Center (Ottawa 67's, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Jake DeBrusk, Left Wing (Swift Current Broncos, WHL)*
3rd round (73)-
4th round (99)-
5th round (129)-
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## Noah

Looking to move up to 38-42 range, PM if interested.


----------



## TopShelfGinos

With the 39th pick the Minnesota Wild Select 

Dennis Yan!






1/9- Pavel Zacha
2/39- Dennis Yan


----------



## stayinalive

We have a trade to announce

to 

40th Overall Pick


to 

53rd Overall Pick
144th Overall Pick
Harrison Ruopp


----------



## Patmac40

stayinalive said:


> We have a trade to announce
> 
> to
> 
> 40th Overall Pick
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 53rd Overall Pick
> 144th Overall Pick
> Harrison Ruopp




Confirmed


----------



## stayinalive

With the 40th overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from the Chicoutimi SaguenÃ©ens of the QMJHL *Nicolas Roy*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)​


----------



## jaleong

With the 41st pick in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Anaheim Ducks are proud to select

*Jens LÃ¶Ã¶ke*






Next GM PMed


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 42nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Sarnia Sting of the OHL...

*Nikita Korostelev*

*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)*


----------



## Eat Bread

Damn it jawall!


----------



## jaleong

Still looking for a young top-4 defenseman, willing to part with Kesler, Silfverberg, Cogliano, any picks/prospects that I have left.

PM me offers


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 43rd pick - *Roope Hintz*


----------



## BStinson

Jetabre said:


> select with the 43rd pick - *Roope Hintz*




Good pickup, I was going to see if I could trade up for him.


----------



## canwincup

select Alexander Dergachyov


----------



## donut

Will OP be updated sometime soon?


----------



## Eat Bread

Hmm... Kind of going off the board a little...


The  select (LW/RW) Dmytro Timashov of the Quebec Remparts.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

donut said:


> Will OP be updated sometime soon?




It's now updated. Sorry, been busy today.


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, 46th Overall, Brandon Carlo!


----------



## Patmac40

Habs76 said:


> are proud to select, 46th Overall, Brandon Carlo!




He went 17th overall


----------



## Habs76

Patmac40 said:


> He went 17th overall




 are proud to select, 46th Overall, Daniel Vladar!


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select from the Regina Pats in the Western Hockey League, *Jesse Gabrielle*






23rd - Rasmus Andersson 6'0" 210lbs
36th - Mackenzie Blackwood 6'4" 215lbs
*47th - Jesse Gabrielle 6'0" 215lbs*


----------



## donut

* are proud to select Jacob Larsson *


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Comment no longer relevant.


----------



## donut

yikes lol google failed me


----------



## TT1

Still looking for a 2nd line RW, i have lotsa pieces to offer. Willing to do a big deal aswell.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Looking to move the signing rights to Meszaros and Benoit for a late pick. PM me.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

looking to package liles and boychuk for a rhd. Cam Ward for a late pick.


----------



## canucks10

Washington selects Erik Cernak of Kosice Slovakia


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones is not available today so he PM'd me his list.

The Rangers select Jacob Forsbacka Karlsson.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Sundinisagod

^ next team has been pm'd.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Winnipeg is awarded Guillaume Brisebois.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## hi

Sorry just got back. I was going to take Brisebois anyway. Thanks jaw


 are also looking to trade Evander Kane or Andrew Ladd for a package that includes a LHD


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Joey Bones is not available today so he PM'd me his list.
> 
> The Rangers select Jacob Forsbacka Karlsson.
> 
> Someone please PM the next GM.




Thanks jawallstar1! But just to make the announcement

The New York Rangers are extremely proud to select with the 50th overall pick, from the Omaha Lancers of the USHL, center Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to move down in the draft. Pick #58 is available for later picks. PM me for offers/interest.


----------



## TT1

Chicago selects Matej Tomek

2 (35): Thomas Chabot
2 (54): Matej Tomek


----------



## Patmac40

With the 53rd overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select, Ryan Gropp.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|68||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*3*
|86||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Can someone PM the next GM please?


----------



## BStinson

Pm'd Habs76


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, D Erik Cernak!


----------



## BStinson

Habs76 said:


> are proud to select, D Erik Cernak!




Already picked


----------



## Habs76

BStinson said:


> Already picked




I'll take Dante Salituro


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select, with the 55th overall pick, from the Linkoping Jr HC in the SuperElit league, *Gabriel Carlsson*






23rd - Rasmus Andersson RHD, 6'0" 210lbs Barrie Colts
36th - Mackenzie Blackwood G, 6'4" 215lbs Barrie Colts
47th - Jesse Gabrielle LW 6'0" 215lbs Regina Pats
*55th - Gabriel Carlsson LHD 6'4" 185lbs Linkoping Jr.*


----------



## BStinson

With the 56th pick the  select
*Jesper Lindgren *
MODO (SHL)






*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6â€™0â€​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66| |
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*4*
|116| |
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|146||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|176||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|178||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Next GM pm'd


----------



## Joey Bones

#58 is available!! PM me for offers!!


----------



## Noah

With the 57th pick of the 2015 NHL entry draft the  are proud to select Mitchell Vande Sompel


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 58th pick, the New York Rangers are happy to select from Assat of Liiga, center Aleksi Saarela.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela


----------



## tavares

Nashville Predators selec with the 59th pick : Adam Musil


----------



## hoc123

tavares said:


> Nashville Predators selec with the 59th pick : Adam Musil




How the hell did he last this long?


----------



## RyanOhReally

hoc123 said:


> How the hell did he last this long?




I was surprised that Saarela went before him


----------



## Noah

With the 60th pick of the 2015 NHL entry draft the  select JOEL ERIKSSON EK


----------



## jaleong

With the 61st overall pick in the draft, the Ducks select

*Noah Juulsen*


----------



## McMozesmadness

jaleong said:


> With the 61st overall pick in the draft, the Ducks select
> 
> *Noah Juulsen*




Steal of the draft so far.

I was considering at 32, he will blast up the draft charts soon.


----------



## canucks10

The Washington Capitals select Zachary Senyshyn


----------



## hoc123

RyanOhReally said:


> I was surprised that Saarela went before him




I was expecting 3-5 round. Not as high on him as before due to his last concussion. Way to muck risk for reward in my mind.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

looking for another 3rd/4th

I will still deal Semin, Ward, Liles, and young Zack Boychuk and entertain other offers.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Michael Spacek.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

I was toying with taking Spacek. 






I guess I'll take Sami Niku

(3) Noah Hanifin
(33) Thomas Novak
(64) Sami Niku


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose selects Yakov Trenin


----------



## BStinson

With the 66th pick the  select
*Denis Guryanov​*


*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6’0”​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6’2”​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|116| |
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|146||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|176||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|178||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

PM'ing next GM

Still looking to move Ericsson and Kindl


----------



## Patmac40

With the 67th and 68th overall picks, the Columbus Blue Jackets select, Travis Dermott and Callum Booth.














*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Can someone PM the next GM please?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 69th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the United States Under-18 Development Program...

*Christian Fischer*






*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)*


----------



## IPreferPi

jawallstar1 said:


> *Christian Fischer*




Damn it! Ugh. Missed it by that much...


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 70th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, *Blake Speers*!








1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)


----------



## hoc123

IPreferPi said:


> Damn it! Ugh. Missed it by that much...




Just missed him by 19


----------



## hoc123

IPreferPi said:


> With the 70th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...
> 
> from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, *Blake Speers*!




Oh come on. I was hoping he would slip to 89'th


----------



## BStinson

To Montreal: Jonathan Ericsson
To Detroit: 96th


----------



## hoc123

BStinson said:


> To Montreal: Jonathan Ericsson
> To Detroit: 96th




But i am Montreal and I didn't agree to that. We never even talked about a deal.


----------



## RyanOhReally

hoc123 said:


> But i am Montreal and I didn't agree to that. We never even talked about a deal.




I was going to say, I negotiated that deal for my 93rd


----------



## tavares

pick no89 is available!

I'm looking for a forward


----------



## Sundinisagod

71)  *Brendan Guhle*


----------



## RyanOhReally

alright I'll re-announce this,

To Boston: Jonathon Ericsson

To Detroit: 93rd Overall Pick


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select with the 72nd Overall pick, from the Niagara Ice Dogs, *Vince Dunn*






23rd - Rasmus Andersson RHD Barrie Colts 6'0" 210lbs
36th - Mackenzie Blackwood G Barrie Colts 6'4" 215lbs
47th - Jesse Gabrielle LW Regina Pats 6'0" 215lbs
55th - Gabriel Carlsson LHD Linkoping Jr. 6'4" 185lbs
*72nd - Vince Dunn LHD Niagara Ice Dogs 6'0" 185lbs*


----------



## edguy

Didn't get a PM.... I'll pick shortly


----------



## RyanOhReally

edguy said:


> Didn't get a PM.... I'll pick shortly




My bad!


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 73rd overall from St. John of the QMHL....

*Nathan Noel*










1st round (16)- *Travis Konecny, Center (Ottawa 67's, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Jake DeBrusk, Left Wing (Swift Current Broncos, WHL)*
3rd round (73)-*Nathan Noel, Center (St. John, QMJHL)*
4th round (99)-
5th round (129)-
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

select Victoriaville forward Gabriel Gagne with the 74th overall pick.


----------



## Divine Wind

Has the next gm has been notified?


----------



## landy92mack29

IPreferPi said:


> With the 70th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...
> 
> from the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds of the Ontario Hockey League, *Blake Speers*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
> 2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
> 3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)




biggest steal of the draft


----------



## hoc123

landy92mack29 said:


> biggest steal of the draft




Bigger then Ryan Pilon


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Has the next gm has been notified?




Yes.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Willing to trade down from 78


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

RyanOhReally said:


> alright I'll re-announce this,
> 
> To Boston: Jonathon Ericsson
> 
> To Detroit: 93rd Overall Pick




Still need Detroit to confirm this deal.


----------



## Divine Wind

The 6 hour window for LA's pick has passed, are we going to auto pick?


----------



## BStinson

RyanOhReally said:


> alright I'll re-announce this,
> 
> To Boston: Jonathon Ericsson
> 
> To Detroit: 93rd Overall Pick



Agree


hoc123 said:


> But i am Montreal and I didn't agree to that. We never even talked about a deal.



Stupid Iphone and at work my bad


----------



## Divine Wind

LA Kings auto-pick: LW Brendan Warren, USA U18 NTDP

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Eat Bread

The  select from the WHL, (D) Parker Wotherspoon.


----------



## stayinalive

ForeverFlameFan said:


> The  select from the WHL, (D) Parker Wotherspoon.




the term steal gets thrown out way too often, but hands down this is robbery.


----------



## donut

there seems to be a lot of "steals" -- are people making a lot of off the board picks early or is this draft class just crazy deep


----------



## Eat Bread

stayinalive said:


> the term steal gets thrown out way too often, but hands down this is robbery.




I took a risk at not picking him 45th. I'll gladly take the brother of Tyler W.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Flyers are proud to pick Maxim Tretiak


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are proud to select, with the 78th overall pick, from the Swift Current Broncos in the Western Hockey League, *Glenn Gawdin*






23rd - Rasmus Andersson RHD 6'0" 210lbs, Barrie Colts (OHL)
36th - Mackenzie Blackwood G 6'4" 215lbs, Barrie Colts (OHL)
47th - Jesse Gabrielle LW 6'0" 215lbs, Regina Pats (WHL)
55th - Gabriel Carlsson LHD 6'4" 185lbs, Linkoping JR. (Sweden)
72nd - Vince Dunn LHD 6'0" 180lbs, Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL)
*78th - Glenn Gawdin C 6'1" 190lbs, Swift Current Broncos (WHL)*

@tsnjamesduthie tweets "Glenn Gawdin is perfect for the Boston Bruins. a real steak and potatoes kid. They'll be calling him Flash Gordon... but in a Boston accent. #NHLDRAFT15 #Ted"


----------



## Divine Wind

RyanOhReally said:


> The  are proud to select, with the 78th overall pick, from the Swift Current Broncos in the Western Hockey League, *Glenn Gawdin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23rd - Rasmus Andersson RHD 6'0" 210lbs, Barrie Colts (OHL)
> 36th - Mackenzie Blackwood G 6'4" 215lbs, Barrie Colts (OHL)
> 47th - Jesse Gabrielle LW 6'0" 215lbs, Regina Pats (WHL)
> 55th - Gabriel Carlsson LHD 6'4" 185lbs, Linkoping JR. (Sweden)
> 72nd - Vince Dunn LHD 6'0" 180lbs, Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL)
> *78th - Glenn Gawdin C 6'1" 190lbs, Swift Current Broncos (WHL)*
> 
> @tsnjamesduthie tweets "Glenn Gawdin is perfect for the Boston Boston. a real steak and potatoes kid. They'll be calling him Flash Gordon... but in a Boston accent. #NHLDRAFT15 #Ted"




... On the topic of steals. I was starting to get my hopes up he would be there at 83. He is argueably 2nd round talent.


----------



## WhatWhat

The Dude drafting for Dallas has managed to make them about 10 times worse then they are right now


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

WhatWhat said:


> The Dude drafting for Dallas has managed to make them about 10 times worse then they are right now




Thanks for the input. Please don't post again.


----------



## Eat Bread

WhatWhat said:


> The Dude drafting for Dallas has managed to make them about 10 times worse then they are right now




That's your opinion.


----------



## Habs76

WhatWhat said:


> The Dude drafting for Dallas has managed to make them about 10 times worse then they are right now




I agree. Dude's a total idiot.


----------



## hoc123

Habs76 said:


> I agree. Dude's a total idiot.


----------



## Divine Wind

I see we we're getting close to auto pick time again, which is too bad. I was hoping we would have covered more rounds this weekend


----------



## edguy

WhatWhat said:


> The Dude drafting for Dallas has managed to make them about 10 times worse then they are right now




Ahh this must be the media hecklers that come with being an NHL GM lol


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Anaheim is awarded Austin Wagner.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## jaleong

jawallstar1 said:


> Anaheim is awarded Austin Wagner.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




I didn't get notified until late, would I be able to switch my pick to Ilya Samsonov?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

jaleong said:


> I didn't get notified until late, would I be able to switch my pick to Ilya Samsonov?




Alright, however it will still count against you for missing a pick.



*WAGNER IS AVAILABLE!*


----------



## canucks10

The Washington Capitals select Allexadre Carrier of the Gatineau Olympic


----------



## Noah

Habs76 said:


> I agree. Dude's a total idiot.




What does his name even mean? Sounds like a total turkey


----------



## TT1

Shopping Bickell for a decent replacement or prospect + a 3rd round pick. PM me if you have anything in mind!


----------



## hoc123

Trade

Montreal gets:
87'th overall

St Louis gets:
108'th overall+150'th overall


----------



## Noah

hoc123 said:


> Trade
> 
> Montreal gets:
> 87'th overall
> 
> St Louis gets:
> 108'th overall+150'th overall




Confirm


----------



## hoc123

Ok it's been way to long this pick needs to be autoed


----------



## SJSharks72

hoc123 said:


> Ok it's been way to long this pick needs to be autoed




It hasn't been that long since the window opened for autopick.


----------



## hoc123

SJSharks39 said:


> It hasn't been that long since the window opened for autopick.




Well it's been 2 hours past now


----------



## Divine Wind

I agree, it has been 7 hours since the last pick.

Auto pick: NYR select Austin Wagner from the Regina Pats

Winnipeg Jets are now on the clock and the next GM has been notified.


----------



## hi

select

*Jonas Siegenthaler*


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey Devils select from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, defenseman Vladislav Gavrikov.

The next GM has been notified.

11. Timo Meier
83. Vladislav Gavrikov


----------



## hoc123

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> The New Jersey Devils select from Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, defenseman Vladislav Gavrikov.
> 
> The next GM has been notified.




Damn it. Was hoping he would sneak into the 5th round


----------



## Divine Wind

hoc123 said:


> Damn it. Was hoping he would sneak into the 5th round




My plan was taking him at 91, and Siegenthaler at 83, but as you can see i had to change that plan ... lol.


----------



## Joey Bones

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> I agree, it has been 7 hours since the last pick.
> 
> Auto pick: NYR select Austin Wagner from the Regina Pats
> 
> Winnipeg Jets are now on the clock and the next GM has been notified.




Apologies for missing the pick, mind if I switch him out for Gustav Bouramman?


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 84th pick - *Keegan Kolesar*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Joey Bones said:


> Apologies for missing the pick, mind if I switch him out for Gustav Bouramman?




Sure. But like I told jaelong, it will count against you missing a pick.


----------



## Noah

selects Adam Marsh


----------



## Noah

Can someone PM next?


----------



## hoc123

Noah said:


> Can someone PM next?




I got it.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 86th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select the Swedish Sebastien Aho.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86|Sebastian Aho|
D/L​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
2-17-96​
|SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
*5*
|128||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

OP has been updated



Looking to move down a bit from 92. PM me.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Patmac40 said:


> With the 86th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select the Swedish Sebastien Aho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
> *1*
> |7|Mikko Rantanen|
> RW/C/L​
> |
> 6'4"​
> |
> 209 lbs​
> |
> 10-29-96​
> |TPS (Liiga)
> *2*
> |37|Nicolas Meloche|
> D/R​
> |
> 6'2"​
> |
> 198 lbs​
> |
> 7-18-97​
> |Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
> *2*
> |53|Ryan Gropp|
> LW/L​
> |
> 6'3"​
> |
> 190 lbs​
> |
> 9-16-96​
> |Seattle (WHL)
> *3*
> |67|Travis Dermott|
> D/L​
> |
> 5'11"​
> |
> 195 lbs​
> |
> 12-22-96​
> |Erie (OHL)
> *3*
> |68|Callum Booth|
> G/L​
> |
> 6'2"​
> |
> 196 lbs​
> |
> 5-27-97​
> |Quebec (QMJHL)
> *3*
> |86|Sebastian Aho|
> D/L​
> |
> 5'10"​
> |
> 176 lbs​
> |
> 2-17-96​
> |SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
> *5*
> |128||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *6*
> |158||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *7*
> |188||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |





Nice haul.


----------



## Noah

hoc123 said:


> I got it.




Thanks man


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select for their first 2 picks in the draft from JYP in SM-Lilga *Julius Nattinen* and from Karpat in SM-Lilga *Sebastian Aho* "Finland"


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> Sure. But like I told jaelong, it will count against you missing a pick.




Of course and just to make sure everyone knows Austin Wagner is still available!!

... and just to announce....

With the 81st pick, the New York Rangers select from Sault Set. Marie of the OHL, defenseman Gustav Bouramman.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman


----------



## hoc123

Trade

Montreal gets:
92'nd+182'nd+198'th overall

Buffalo gets
96'th+132'nd+205'th overall


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Trade
> 
> Montreal gets:
> 92'nd+182'nd+198'th overall
> 
> Buffalo gets
> 96'th+132'nd+205'th overall




Confirmed


----------



## tavares

Trade

To NYR 
Salomaki + 89th + 209th

To NSH
Hayes


----------



## Joey Bones

tavares said:


> Trade
> 
> To NYR
> Salomaki + 89th + 209th
> 
> To NSH
> Hayes




Confirmed. Picking now.


----------



## donut

MTL picked Aho who was taken the pick before him.


----------



## hoc123

donut said:


> MTL picked Aho who was taken the pick before him.




I took the Finnish Aho. The guy before me took the Swedish Aho. Incase you don't know there 2 draft eligible players with the same name.


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 89th pick, the New York Rangers are proud to select from Leksand of the SHL, center Fredrik Forsberg.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman
3 (89) C: Fredrik Forsberg


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

90th overall pick.  select Niagara Ice Dogs forward Graham Knott.


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey Devils select from Owen Sound Attack, defenseman Thomas Schemitsch

11. RW Timo Meier
83. D Vladislav Gavrikov
91. D Thomas Schemitsch

The next GM has been notified and is now on the clock.


----------



## hoc123

Montreal is proud to select from Boston University in the NCAA *A.J Greer*


----------



## BStinson

Sorry about the delay. Never received a PM.
With the 93rd pick the  select *David Kase*



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6â€™0â€​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6â€™2â€​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|93|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5â€™11â€​
|
169 lbs​
|
01-28-97​
|Chomotuv (Czech2)
*4*
|116| |
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|146||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|176||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|178||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Notifying next GM,


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 94th pick, the New York Rangers select from Muskegon of the USHL, defenseman Joseph Cecconi.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman
3 (89) C: Fredrik Forsberg
4 (94) D: Joseph Cecconi


----------



## canucks10

Washington selects Dmitri Yudin


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 96th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Chicago Steel of the USHL...

Buffalo, NY native

*Dennis Gilbert*






*
1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)*


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Flyers are proud to pick...

Joel Ek-Eriksson and Guillaume Brisebois


----------



## hi

Andrew Ladd still on the block


----------



## stayinalive

Gillies32 said:


> Flyers are proud to pick...
> 
> Joel Ek-Eriksson and Guillaume Brisebois




both taken. use ctrl+f to search the OP....


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Sorry, Flyers select Chase Pearson and Joni Tuulola


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 99th overall from Charlottetown of the QMjHL....

*Kameron Kielly*










1st round (16)- *Travis Konecny, Center (Ottawa 67's, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Jake DeBrusk, Left Wing (Swift Current Broncos, WHL)*
3rd round (73)-*Nathan Noel, Center (St. John, QMJHL)*
4th round (99)-*Kameron Kielly, Center (Charlottetown, QMJHL)*
5th round (129)-
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## edguy

looking to pick up a 5th or 6th round pick! PM me if you have one available


----------



## donut

*Willing to move our remaining picks for players further in their development.*


----------



## donut

donut said:


> *Willing to move our remaining picks for players further in their development.*




For everyone who's wondering, these are my remaining picks:

4th Rd Pick (109)
5th Rd Pick (137, 139, 141)


----------



## Divine Wind

*trade alert*

To : 109 + 137 + 139 + 141
To : Joshua Jacobs + Reid Boucher


----------



## donut

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> *trade alert*
> 
> To : 109 + 137 + 139 + 141
> To : Joshua Jacobs + Reid Boucher




Confirm. Though I might have been able to make some "steals" and find some gems in the 4th and 5th round, Jacobs and Boucher can help the Canucks sooner rather than later. Best of luck to New Jersey with the draft.


----------



## Noah

Minnesota gets
Barbashev


St.louis gets
Dumba+100


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

St Louis has selected Loik Levielle via PM.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## OilTastic

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 96th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Chicago Steel of the USHL...
> 
> Buffalo, NY native
> 
> *Dennis Gilbert*
> 
> *
> 1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
> 1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
> 1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
> 2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
> 3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
> 4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)*




^Buffalo making out like bandits....


----------



## BakedBuffalo

OilTastic said:


> ^Buffalo making out like bandits....




Yea, I would be thrilled with that haul


----------



## Sundinisagod

101)  *Felix Sandstrom*







pm'ing next team.


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 102nd pick, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...

from AIK of the Allsvenskan league, *Robin Kovacs*!






1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)


----------



## stayinalive

IPreferPi said:


> With the 102nd pick, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...
> 
> from AIK of the Allsvenskan league, *Robin Kovacs*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
> 2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
> 3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
> 4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)




Even better than Buffalo. Love the Kovacs pick. Easily a 2nd rounder in my books.


----------



## IPreferPi

stayinalive said:


> Even better than Buffalo. Love the Kovacs pick. Easily a 2nd rounder in my books.




Was intending to draft him and Forsberg in the 4th, but when Forsberg came off the board, I got really nervous and tried a few times to move up. Fortunately it seems Kovacs dropped into my lap anyway!


----------



## Eat Bread

stayinalive said:


> Even better than Buffalo. Love the Kovacs pick. Easily a 2nd rounder in my books.




You're an easy pleaser . 

All jokes aside, this draft is freakin' deep.


----------



## stayinalive

ForeverFlameFan said:


> You're an easy pleaser .
> 
> All jokes aside, this draft is freakin' deep.




I just only post if someone makes a great pick. There where countless picks, that I really did not like much, some where I would cry for days if I were a fan of that team


----------



## hoc123

Hey would just like to say there is a mock draft coming up with 16 GM's needed. Sign up if interested.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Austin Wagner.

They will be on full auto-pick from now on.


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 104th pick - *Cooper Marody*


Florida's Draft Picks
1 - 13 - Oliver Kylington, LD
2 - 43 - Roope Hintz, LW
3 - 84 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
4 - 104 - Cooper Marody, RW


----------



## TopShelfGinos

Noah said:


> Minnesota gets
> Barbashev
> 
> 
> St.louis gets
> Dumba+100




Confirmed sorry it took so long, work once again was a rough day


----------



## Joey Bones

Looking to move back from #111 for a 4th/5th + 6th/7th. PM me for offers.


----------



## Divine Wind

*trade alert*

To : 111th
To : 139th + 203rd


----------



## Joey Bones

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> *trade alert*
> 
> To : 111th
> To : 139th + 203rd




Confirm


----------



## canwincup

select Jeremy Lauzon


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 106th pick, the Arizona Coyotes are excited to select...

from the USNTDP of the US Hockey League, *Jack Roslovic*!






1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)
4(106) - Jack Roslovic, C, USNTDP (USHL)


----------



## Divine Wind

We have passed the 6 hour window, is this pick going to be autoed?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Nashville is awarded Erik Foley. They are now on autopick from now on.

Sorry it's so late; had a very busy day. Please feel free to autopick in the future as soon as the window is up.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Noah

Blake Clarke


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey Devils select from Moncton Wildcats of the QMJHL, C Cameron Askew.

11. RW Timo Meier, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
83. D Vladislav Gavrikov, Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
91. D Thomas Schemitsch, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
109. C Cameron Askew, Moncton Wildcats, QMJHL

The next GM has been PM'ed.


----------



## canucks10

Washington selects Nick McBride of the Prince Albert Raiders 
Can someone pm the next gm I'm at work


----------



## Divine Wind

The New Jersey Devils select from HC Slovan Bratislava of the KHL, G Denis Godla.

11. RW Timo Meier, Halifax Mooseheads, QMJHL
83. D Vladislav Gavrikov, Lokomotiv Yaroslavl, KHL
91. D Thomas Schemitsch, Owen Sound Attack, OHL
109. C Cameron Askew, Moncton Wildcats, QMJHL
111. G Denis Godla, HC Slovan Bratislava, KHL

The next GM has been PM'ed.


----------



## hi

select

*Vladimir Tkachev*


----------



## TT1

Chicago selects Denis Malgin

2 (35): Thomas Chabot
2 (52): Matej Tomek
4 (113): Denis Malgin

*2015-2016 Roster:*

Benn - Toews - Kane
Saad - Couture - Versteeg
Bickell - Shaw - Roussel
Teravainen - Krueger - Smith

Keith - Braun
Hjalmarsson - Goligoski/Klingberg
Oduya - Goligoski/Klingberg

Crawford
Raanta


----------



## stayinalive

we have a trade to announce:

to 
114th Pick
174th Pick

to 
120th Pick
180th Pick
210th Pick


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

Confirmed by the Islanders.


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

114th overall  select Sudbury defenseman Kyle Capobianco.


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 115th pick in the 2015 NHL Draft, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from Farjestad of the SuperElit, *Adam Werner*!






1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)
4(106) - Jack Roslovic, C, USNTDP (USHL)
4(115) - Adam Werner, G, Farjestad (SuperElit)


----------



## BStinson

With the 116th pick the  select *Kay Schweri*


> A player that is small in stature, he can sometimes appear invisible: because he is a blur. Makes high percentage plays through the neutral zone, and then uses his speed to enter the opposition's end of the ice. Creative from the hashmarks down and can create scoring chances in a multitude of ways. All-in-all, a dynamic skater with good puck skills and a high level of hockey intelligence, Kay Schweri possesses all of the tools needed to become a prolific scoring winger -EliteProspects





*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6â€™0â€​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6â€™2â€​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|93|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5â€™11â€​
|
169 lbs​
|
01-28-97​
|Chomotuv (Czech2)
*4*
|116|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5â€™10â€​
|
174lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
*5*
|146||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|176||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|178||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
Notifying Next GM


----------



## Noah

The  are proud to select Pavel Karnaukhov


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Artem Volkov.

Nashville is awarded John Marino.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 120th overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from Mettalurg Novokuznetsk of the KHL *Kirill Kaprizov*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)
4(120)- Kirill Kaprizov, Left Wing, Novokuznetsk(KHL)​


----------



## tavares

Christian Jaros for Nashville ! Not John Marino thanks


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

tavares said:


> Christian Jaros for Nashville ! Not John Marino thanks




Sorry by virtue of missing your last pick your team is now on auto.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Austin Strand.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 122nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Guelph Storm of the OHL...

*Pius Suter*






*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)
5 (122): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) (Our Rank: 90)*


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 123rd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Owen Sound Attack of the OHL:


*PETRUS PALMU*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
2- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
5- (123) - *Petrus Palmu* - Owen Sound Attack - OHL


​


----------



## OilTastic

jawallstar1 said:


> With the 122nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...
> 
> ...from the Guelph Storm of the OHL...
> 
> *Pius Suter*
> 
> *1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
> 1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
> 1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
> 2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
> 3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
> 4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)
> 5 (122): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) (Our Rank: 90)*




^great pick at this spot ! Buffalo is drafting the best of anyone so far!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

select rookie coke machine forward Gustav Olhaver of Rogle BK (Allsvenksan)

(3) Noah Hanifin, D
(33) Tommy Novak, C
(64) Sami Niku, D
(124) Gustav Olhaver, LW


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 125th overall pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from HC Kosice of the Slovak Extraliga, *Radovan Bondra*!






1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)
4(106) - Jack Roslovic, C, USNTDP (USHL)
4(115) - Adam Werner, G, Farjestad (SuperElit)
5(125) - Radovan Bondra, LW/RW, HC Kosice (Extraliga)


----------



## hoc123

OilTastic said:


> ^great pick at this spot ! Buffalo is drafting the best of anyone so far!




I loving Arizona's draft to.


----------



## IPreferPi

hoc123 said:


> I loving Arizona's draft to.




Hah, this is actually the first mock I've done that's gotten this far. I feel a bit out of my element this deep into a draft, haha.


----------



## Divine Wind

IPreferPi said:


> Hah, this is actually the first mock I've done that's gotten this far. I feel a bit out of my element this deep into a draft, haha.




There is no better way to learn about a year's draft class than diving into a 7 round mock. You find all sorts of interesting prospects even into the late rounds with a bit of research.


----------



## IPreferPi

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> There is no better way to learn about a year's draft class than diving into a 7 round mock. You find all sorts of interesting prospects even into the late rounds with a bit of research.




Oh, absolutely. It's a rewarding experience learning about the guys outside the Top 100. Late rounds are were the scouts earn their keep.


----------



## Noah

St. Louis selects Ben Blacker


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Flyers select Terrell Draube


----------



## TT1

im really surprised that certain player hasnt been drafted yet o_o, i made an attempt to trade up for him several times but the way things are going i think hes gonna fall down to me..
hes not a big name player or anything but he's a really solid 3rd round pick imo

edit: just to clarify, hes not gonna be a superstar or anything but hes very likely to be an NHL'er


----------



## Patmac40

With the 128th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Vladimir Tkachev









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86|Sebastian Aho|
D/L​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
2-17-96​
|SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
*5*
|128|Vladimir Tkachev|
LW/R​
|
5'10"​
|
160 lbs​
|
10-05-95​
| Quebec (QMJHL)
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
Can someone PM the next gm?


----------



## hoc123

Patmac40 said:


> With the 128th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Vladimir Tkachev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Round*
> |
> *Pick​*
> |
> *Player​*
> |
> *Pos/Sht​*
> |
> *Height​*
> |
> *Weight​*
> |
> *Birthdate​*
> |
> *Current Team (League)​*
> ------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
> *1*
> |7|Mikko Rantanen|
> RW/C/L​
> |
> 6'4"​
> |
> 209 lbs​
> |
> 10-29-96​
> |TPS (Liiga)
> *2*
> |37|Nicolas Meloche|
> D/R​
> |
> 6'2"​
> |
> 198 lbs​
> |
> 7-18-97​
> |Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
> *2*
> |53|Ryan Gropp|
> LW/L​
> |
> 6'3"​
> |
> 190 lbs​
> |
> 9-16-96​
> |Seattle (WHL)
> *3*
> |67|Travis Dermott|
> D/L​
> |
> 5'11"​
> |
> 195 lbs​
> |
> 12-22-96​
> |Erie (OHL)
> *3*
> |68|Callum Booth|
> G/L​
> |
> 6'2"​
> |
> 196 lbs​
> |
> 5-27-97​
> |Quebec (QMJHL)
> *3*
> |86|Sebastian Aho|
> D/L​
> |
> 5'10"​
> |
> 176 lbs​
> |
> 2-17-96​
> |SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
> *5*
> |128|Vladimir Tkachev|
> LW/R​
> |
> 5'10"​
> |
> 160 lbs​
> |
> 10-05-95​
> | Quebec (QMJHL)
> *6*
> |158||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> *7*
> |188||
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> ​
> |
> Can someone PM the next gm?




He's already been chosen.


----------



## edguy

Can i make my pick or should i wait till CBJ repicks?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

edguy said:


> Can i make my pick or should i wait till CBJ repicks?




Go ahead


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 129th overall from Charlottetown of the QMjHL....

*Alexandre Goulet*










1st round (16)- *Travis Konecny, Center (Ottawa 67's, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Jake DeBrusk, Left Wing (Swift Current Broncos, WHL)*
3rd round (73)-*Nathan Noel, Center (St. John, QMJHL)*
4th round (99)-*Kameron Kielly, Center (Charlottetown, QMJHL)*
5th round (129)-*Alexandre Goulet, Left Wing (Charlottetown, QMJHL)*
7th round (189)-

next gm has been notified​


----------



## Patmac40

Sorry about that guys, had a brainfart and didn't notice Tkachev was gone. I'll change my pick:



With the 128th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Brent Gates Jr.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
RW/C/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86|Sebastian Aho|
D/L​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
2-17-96​
|SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
*5*
|128|Brent Gates Jr.|
C/L​
|
6'1"​
|
190 lbs​
|
8-12-97​
|Green Bay (USHL)
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## RyanOhReally

The  are calling it a day. Walking in to the deadline and draft our goal was to dump some cap and still be able to ice a playoff calibre team.

*Our Opening Day Roster:*

Carl Soderberg - David Krecji - Loui Eriksson
Brad Marchand - Patrice Bergeron - Reilly Smith
Daniel Paille - *Lars Eller* - David Pastrnak
*Nick Ritchie* - Chris Kelly - Seth Griffith
Gregory Campbell - Craig Cunningham

Dennis Seidenberg - Dougie Hamilton
Torey Krug - Zdeno Chara
*Jonathan Ericsson* - Kevan Millar
David Warsofsky

Tuuka Rask
*Jhonas Enroth*

*Our Draft:*

(1)23rd: Rasmus Andersson RHD, 6'0", 210lbs, Barrie Colts (OHL)
(2)36th: Mackenzie Blackwood G, 6'4", 215lbs, Barrie Colts (OHL)
(2)47th: Jesse Gabrielle LW, 6'0", 6'0", 215lbs, Regina Pats (WHL)
(2)55th: Gabriel Carlsson LHD, 6'4", 190lbs, Linkoping JR. (Sweden)
(3)72nd: Vince Dunn LHD, 6'0", 180lbs, Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL)
(3)78th: Glenn Gawdin C, 6'1", 190lbs, Swift Current Broncos (WHL)

*Top Prospects:*
Nick Ritchie LW
Rasmus Andersson RHD
Mackenzie Blackwood
Brandon Montour RHD
Jesse Gabrielle LW
Connor Hurley C
Gabriel Carlsson LHD
Vince Dunn LHD
Peter Cehlarik LW
Joe Morrow LHD
Ryan Donato C
Ryan Fitzgerald C
Glenn Gawdin C
Jared Knight C/LW
Zane McIntyre G


----------



## Sundinisagod

We have a trade to announce:


 Ryan Kujawinski


 131 + 191


----------



## Divine Wind

Sundinisagod said:


> We have a trade to announce:
> 
> 
> Ryan Kujawinski
> 
> 
> 131 + 191




confirm.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota is awarded Andrew Nielsen and are now on auto-pick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Divine Wind

With the 131st pick, the New Jersey Devils select from the Des Moines Buccaneers of the USHL, F Nikita Pavlychev.





*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|11|Timo Meier|
RW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-08-96​
|Halifax Mooseheads(QMJHL)
*3*
|83|Vladislav Gavrikov|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
205 lbs​
|
11-21-95​
|Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (KHL)
*3*
|91|Thomas Schemitsch|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Owen Sound Attack (OHL)
*4*
|109|Cameron Askew|
C/R​
|
6'3"​
|
194 lbs​
|
5-13-97​
|Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
*4*
|111|Denis Godla|
G/L​
|
5'11"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-04-95​
|HC Slovan Bratislava (KHL)
*5*
|131|Nikita Pavlychev|
F/L​
|
6'6"​
|
207 lbs​
|
3-23-97​
|Des Moines Buccaneers (USHL)
*5*
|137||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|191||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 132nd Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Saginaw Spirit of the OHL...

*Mitchell Stephens*






*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)
5 (122): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) (Our Rank: 90)
5 (132): Mitchell Stephens, C, Saginaw (OHL) (Our Rank: 91)*


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, Nathan Noel!


----------



## edguy

Habs76 said:


> are proud to select, Nathan Noel!




taken.. 73rd overall


----------



## Habs76

Kirill Pilipenko


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 134th pick - *Hayden McCool*.



Florida's Draft Picks
1 - 13 - Oliver Kylington, LD
2 - 43 - Roope Hintz, LW
3 - 84 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
4 - 104 - Cooper Marody, RW
5 - 134 - Hayden McCool, C


----------



## hoc123

Jetabre said:


> select with the 134th pick - *Hayden McCool*.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida's Draft Picks
> 1 - 13 - Oliver Kylington, LD
> 2 - 43 - Roope Hintz, LW
> 3 - 84 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
> 4 - 104 - Cooper Marody, RW
> 5 - 134 - Hayden McCool, C




Man that's a "Cool' name isn't it


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> Man that's a "Cool' name isn't it




Oh no you didn't!


----------



## hoc123

jawallstar1 said:


> Oh no you didn't!




I'm sorry. I am way to cheesy.


----------



## canwincup

select Rasmus Andersson


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

canwincup said:


> select Rasmus Andersson




He went in the first round dude.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

The next team can draft in the mean time.


----------



## Eat Bread

I will be making my pick soon!


----------



## Eat Bread

select 136th OA (D) Olivier Galipeau


----------



## Divine Wind

With the 137th pick, the New Jersey Devils select from the Tri-City Storm of the USHL, Chris Wilkie.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|11|
Timo Meier
|
RW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-08-96​
|Halifax Mooseheads(QMJHL)
*3*
|83|
Vladislav Gavrikov
|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
205 lbs​
|
11-21-95​
|Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (KHL)
*3*
|91|
Thomas Schemitsch
|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Owen Sound Attack (OHL)
*4*
|109|
Cameron Askew
|
C/R​
|
6'3"​
|
194 lbs​
|
5-13-97​
|Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
*4*
|111|
Denis Godla
|
G/L​
|
5'11"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-04-95​
|HC Slovan Bratislava (KHL)
*5*
|131|
Nikita Pavlychev
|
F/L​
|
6'6"​
|
207 lbs​
|
3-23-97​
|Des Moines Buccaneers (USHL)
*5*
|137|
Chris Wilkie
|
RW/L​
|
6'​
|
194 lbs​
|
07-10-96​
|Tri-City Storm (USHL)
*5*
|141||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|191||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## canwincup

jawallstar1 said:


> He went in the first round dude.




My bad. I'll take Casey Fitzgerald


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 138th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from SKA St Petersburg in Russia...

*Yegor Rykov*






*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)
5 (122): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) (Our Rank: 90)
5 (132): Mitchell Stephens, C, Saginaw (OHL) (Our Rank: 91)
5 (138): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) (Our Rank: 104)*


----------



## BStinson

Jawall you keep picking my guys .... it's not fair....


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 139th pick, the New York Rangers select from the USNTDP of the USHL, defenseman Nick Boka.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman
4 (94) D: Joseph Cecconi
5 (139) D: Nick Boka


----------



## canucks10

Washington selects Ethan Bear


----------



## Divine Wind

With the 141st pick, the New Jersey Devils select from the Belleville Bulls of the OHL, Trent Fox.




*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|11|
Timo Meier
|
RW/L​
|
6'1"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-08-96​
|Halifax Mooseheads(QMJHL)
*3*
|83|
Vladislav Gavrikov
|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
205 lbs​
|
11-21-95​
|Lokomotiv Yaroslavl (KHL)
*3*
|91|
Thomas Schemitsch
|
D/R​
|
6'3"​
|
201 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Owen Sound Attack (OHL)
*4*
|109|
Cameron Askew
|
C/R​
|
6'3"​
|
194 lbs​
|
5-13-97​
|Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)
*4*
|111|
Denis Godla
|
G/L​
|
5'11"​
|
176 lbs​
|
4-04-95​
|HC Slovan Bratislava (KHL)
*5*
|131|
Nikita Pavlychev
|
F/L​
|
6'6"​
|
207 lbs​
|
3-23-97​
|Des Moines Buccaneers (USHL)
*5*
|137|
Chris Wilkie
|
RW/L​
|
6'​
|
194 lbs​
|
07-10-96​
|Tri-City Storm (USHL)
*5*
|141|
Trent Fox
|
C/L​
|
6'2"​
|
185 lbs​
|
7-16-97​
|Belleville Bulls (OHL)
*7*
|191||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## hi

select

*Caleb Jones*


----------



## TT1

Chicago selects Simon Bourque


----------



## Divine Wind

TT1 said:


> Chicago selects Simon Bourque




Was this the player you were hoping would slip to you?


----------



## TT1

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Was this the player you were hoping would slip to you?




no it was Stephens, but i have Bourque going in the 3rd

edit: i have him ranked 5th amongst Q Dmen, after Roy/Chabot/Meloche/Brisebois


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

TT1 said:


> no it was Stephens, but i have Bourque going in the 3rd
> 
> edit: i have him ranked 5th amongst Q Dmen, after Roy/Chabot/Meloche/Brisebois




I figured it was Stephens. I had to snatch him up, especially after your comment.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 144th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Lukas Jasek.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
C/RW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86|Sebastian Aho|
D/L​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
2-17-96​
|SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
*5*
|128|Brent Gates Jr.|
C/L​
|
6'1"​
|
190 lbs​
|
8-12-97​
|Green Bay (USHL)
*5*
|144|Lukas Jasek|
RW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
172 lbs​
|
8-28-97​
|HC Trinec (ELH)
*6*
|158||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 145th pick - *Samuel Montembeault*.



Florida's Draft Picks
1 - 13 - Oliver Kylington, LD
2 - 43 - Roope Hintz, LW
3 - 84 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
4 - 104 - Cooper Marody, RW
5 - 134 - Hayden McCool, C
5 - 145 - Samuel Montembeault, G


----------



## BStinson

select *Veeti Vainio* with the 146th pick in the draft



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6â€™0â€​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6â€™2â€​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|93|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5â€™11â€​
|
169 lbs​
|
01-28-97​
|Chomotuv (Czech2)
*4*
|116|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5â€™10â€​
|
174lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
*5*
|146|Veeti Vainio|
D/R​
|
6â€™​
|
163lbs​
|
06-16-97​
|Blues (Jr. Liiga)
*6*
|176||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*6*
|178||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|

Notifying Next GM


----------



## Noah

Tyler Soy


----------



## McMozesmadness

Tampa and Nashville are on auto.

I don't know who to give them though???


----------



## Jaycer

As an outsider looking in (and trying to get a feel for how these things work), I've noticed the absence of Cape Breton defenseman Jason Bell, who is fairly raw but seems to have some nice offensive skills. No clue about him, really, but I've seen him on a few lists, as high as late second/early third round, sometimes.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Sam Dove-McFalls.

Nashville is awarded David Cotton.


----------



## RyanOhReally

Jaycer said:


> As an outsider looking in (and trying to get a feel for how these things work), I've noticed the absence of Cape Breton defenseman Jason Bell, who is fairly raw but seems to have some nice offensive skills. No clue about him, really, but I've seen him on a few lists, as high as late second/early third round, sometimes.




I made a few attempts to trade up for him but it never panned out. I like him a lot but I guess when you get past the 4th round in a fantasy draft, some players are going to fall to the side


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Jaycer said:


> As an outsider looking in (and trying to get a feel for how these things work), I've noticed the absence of Cape Breton defenseman Jason Bell, who is fairly raw but seems to have some nice offensive skills. No clue about him, really, but I've seen him on a few lists, as high as late second/early third round, sometimes.




I probably would've taken him a few spots ago but I had enough CHL players and needed a few guys who were from College or Europe so I had their rights longer.


----------



## Noah

St Louis is proud to select Jason Bell.


----------



## stayinalive

Jaycer said:


> As an outsider looking in (and trying to get a feel for how these things work), I've noticed the absence of Cape Breton defenseman Jason Bell, who is fairly raw but seems to have some nice offensive skills. No clue about him, really, but I've seen him on a few lists, as high as late second/early third round, sometimes.




Definitely a good player. Should have gone a bit earlier. But then again, there are quite a few guy who should be long gone by now IMO. That is just the nature of a draft.


----------



## Jaycer

Huh. My comment went over surprisingly well.

Well, that's enough from me! Back to the shadows I go!

I'll be judging you.


----------



## jaleong

are proud to select

*Zachary Senshyn*


----------



## RyanOhReally

jaleong said:


> are proud to select
> 
> *Zachary Senshyn*





Already picked, 62


----------



## jaleong

RyanOhReally said:


> Already picked, 62




ah i spelled his name wrong when i was searching for him, my bad


----------



## jaleong

select

*Pavel Podluboshnov*


----------



## Noah

is proud to select Liam Herbst


----------



## hoc123

jaleong said:


> select
> 
> *Pavel Podluboshnov*




I really want to see him make it just to see how bad announcers fail at saying his name.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

hoc123 said:


> I really want to see him make it just to see how bad announcers fail at saying his name.




It's pod-luh-BOSH-nov right?


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 153rd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL:


*GUSTAF FRANZEN*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
2- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
5- (123) - *Petrus Palmu* - Owen Sound Attack - OHL
6- (153) - *Gustaf Franzen* - Kitchener Rangers - OHL

​


----------



## TT1

Chicago selects Justin Lemcke

2 (35): *Thomas Chabot*
2 (52): *Matej Tomek*
4 (113): *Denis Malgin*
5 (143): *Simon Bourque*
6 (154): *Justin Lemcke*


----------



## Joey Bones

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 153rd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:
> 
> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:
> 
> From the Kitchener Rangers of the OHL:
> 
> 
> *GUSTAF FRANZEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
> 1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
> 1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
> 2- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
> 5- (123) - *Petrus Palmu* - Owen Sound Attack - OHL
> 6- (153) - *Gustaf Franzen* - Kitchener Rangers - OHL
> 
> ​




How in the Hell did he drop to the 6th round?!!!!


----------



## stayinalive

Joey Bones said:


> How in the Hell did he drop to the 6th round?!!!!




Maybe because he is undersized, among the oldest players in the draft and does not do much offensively? I saw him like 4 or 5 times with the national team and twice earlier this year with Kitchener. Can not really say I saw much in him.

That said Justin Lemcke is a great Pick. Would have taken him at 156...

So TBL is autoed Lucas Carlsson, Defenseman, Brynas (SHL) and Pittsburgh (Me) is otc. I will pick shortly...


----------



## stayinalive

With the 156h overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from the Everett Silvertips of the Western Hockey League *Kevin Davis*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)
4(120) - Kirill Kaprizov, Left Wing, Novokuznetsk(KHL)
6(156) - Kevin Davis, Defenseman, Everett(WHL)​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Philly is awarded Karch Bachman and they are now on autopick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 158th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Anthony Cirelli.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
C/RW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86|Sebastian Aho|
D/L​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
2-17-96​
|SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
*5*
|128|Brent Gates Jr.|
C/L​
|
6'1"​
|
190 lbs​
|
8-12-97​
|Green Bay (USHL)
*5*
|144|Lukas Jasek|
RW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
172 lbs​
|
8-28-97​
|HC Trinec (ELH)
*6*
|158|Anthony Cirelli|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
165 lbs​
|
7-15-97​
|Oshawa (OHL)
*7*
|188||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

select G, Michael Lackey. 






(3) Noah Hanifin, D
(33) Tom Novak, C
(64) Sami Niku, D
(124) Gustav Olhaver, LW
(159) Michael Lackey, G


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota is autopicked Jack Massie.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Roman Dymacek


----------



## TT1

thank god i didnt trade my 6th round picks, theres still so many quality players left o_o


----------



## stayinalive

With the 162th overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from the US National Development Program *Luke Opilka*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)
4(120) - Kirill Kaprizov, Left Wing, Novokuznetsk(KHL)
6(156) - Kevin Davis, Defenseman, Everett(WHL)
6(162) - Luke Opilka, Goaltender, USNTDP(USHL)​


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Chicago selected through PM Kevin Stenlund.

Someone please PM the next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Florida is awarded Grant Gabriele.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Jetabre

Never received a PM, but I'll take the auto as punishment for not checking the thread till now if my turn was close.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Chicago is awarded Jack Sadek.

Calgary is awarded Jiri Fronk and is now on autopick.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, from Russia, Dmitri Yudin!


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 168th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the LuleÃ¥ Hockey of the SEL:


*CHRISTIAN JAROÅ *








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
2- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
5- (123) - *Petrus Palmu* - Owen Sound Attack - OHL
6- (153) - *Gustaf Franzen* - Kitchener Rangers - OHL
6- (168) - *ChristiÃ¡n JaroÅ¡* - LuleÃ¥ Hockey - SEL
​


----------



## Divine Wind

Mozesmadness said:


> With the 168th pick in the 2015 NHL draft:
> 
> The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:
> 
> From the LuleÃ¥ Hockey of the SEL:
> 
> 
> *CHRISTIAN JAROÅ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
> 1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
> 1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
> 2- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
> 5- (123) - *Petrus Palmu* - Owen Sound Attack - OHL
> 6- (153) - *Gustaf Franzen* - Kitchener Rangers - OHL
> 6- (168) - *ChristiÃ¡n JaroÅ¡* - LuleÃ¥ Hockey - SEL
> ​




Really nice draft for the Oil. I would be happy with these results.


----------



## canucks10

Habs76 said:


> are proud to select, from Russia, Dmitri Yudin!




Already taken by Washington


----------



## canucks10

Washington selects Kirill Kaprizov of Metallurg Novokuznetsk in the KHL


----------



## Habs76

canucks10 said:


> Already taken by Washington




 select Mads Eller


----------



## hoc123

canucks10 said:


> Washington selects Kirill Kaprizov of Metallurg Novokuznetsk in the KHL




2 things

1. He's already chossen
2. It's my pick.

I select Andrew Mangiapane


----------



## canucks10

hoc123 said:


> 2 things
> 
> 1. He's already chossen
> 2. It's my pick.
> 
> I select Andrew Mangiapane




my bad i got pm'd ill take Chase Pearson


----------



## Divine Wind

canucks10 said:


> my bad i got pm'd ill take Chase Pearson




97. Philadelphia Flyers: Chase Pearson, C, Youngstown (USHL)


----------



## Joey Bones

Should the Rangers make their pick or should we wait on Washington?

Also if there is a GM not signed up in my mock draft and would like to play, I just need one person to come up and take the Islanders. PM me if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 171st pick, the New York Rangers select from London of the OHL, defenseman Chris Martenet.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman
3 (89) C: Fredrik Forsberg
4 (94) D: Joseph Cecconi
5 (139) D: Nicholas Boka
6 (171) D: Chris Martenet


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 172nd pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from the Prince Albert Raiders of the Western Hockey League, *Reid Gardiner*!






1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)
4(106) - Jack Roslovic, C, USNTDP (USHL)
4(115) - Adam Werner, G, Farjestad (SuperElit)
5(125) - Radovan Bondra, LW/RW, HC Kosice (Extraliga)
6(172) - Reid Gardiner, C/RW, Prince Albert (WHL)


----------



## canucks10

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> 97. Philadelphia Flyers: Chase Pearson, C, Youngstown (USHL)




This is hard to keep track of OK how about Joe Gatenby and if he's taken just auto me


----------



## Habs76

are proud to select, of Medicine Hat, WHL, Scott Allen!


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

At 174  select Moncton Wildcats forward Conor Garland.


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Candians are proud to select at 175'th overall pick from the Portland Winterhawks Adin Hill


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> Chicago is awarded Jack Sadek.
> 
> Calgary is awarded Jiri Fronk and is now on autopick.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




never received a PM, guess thats because Florida missed their pick 

my fault for not giving you my next pick tho, didnt know they were so close to each other lol

edit: is it ok if i change my pick? if i can my pick is gonna be *Brad Morrison*

2 (35): *Thomas Chabot (D)*
2 (52): *Matej Tomek (G)*
4 (113): *Denis Malgin (F)*
5 (143):* Simon Bourque (D)*
6 (154): *Justin Lemcke (D)*
6 (163): *Kevin Stenlund (F)*
6 (165): *Brad Morrison (F)*

with that pick Chicago's 2015 draft is complete! 
all in all im pretty happy w/ my selections given where i drafted and the amount of picks i traded to upgrade my roster.

*Heres our 2015-2016 roster*:

Benn - Toews - Kane
Saad - Couture - Versteeg
Bickell - Shaw - Roussel
Teravainen - Krueger - Smith

Keith - Braun
Hjalmarsson - Goligoski/Klingberg
Oduya - Goligoski/Klingberg

Crawford
Raanta


----------



## BStinson

@Hoc123 you seriously need to PM the next GM this is third time
@TT I was going to snag himâ€¦.
 select *Jean-Christophe Beaudin* with the 176th pick in the draft



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6â€™0â€​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6â€™2â€​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|93|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5â€™11â€​
|
169 lbs​
|
01-28-97​
|Chomotuv (Czech2)
*4*
|116|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5â€™10â€​
|
174lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
*5*
|146|Veeti Vainio|
D/R​
|
6â€™​
|
163lbs​
|
06-16-97​
|Blues (Jr. Liiga)
*6*
|176| Jean-Christophe Beaudin |
C/R​
|
6â€™1â€​
|
181lbs​
|
03-25-97​
|Huskies (QMJHL)
*6*
|178||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
PMâ€™ing next GM


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Jack Sadek.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## jaleong

how long are the draft windows here


----------



## TT1

6 hours


----------



## BStinson

select *Tate Olson* with the 178th pick in the draft



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6â€™0â€​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6â€™2â€​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|93|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5â€™11â€​
|
169 lbs​
|
01-28-97​
|Chomotuv (Czech2)
*4*
|116|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5â€™10â€​
|
174lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
*5*
|146|Veeti Vainio|
D/R​
|
6â€™​
|
163lbs​
|
06-16-97​
|Blues (Jr. Liiga)
*6*
|176| Jean-Christophe Beaudin |
C/R​
|
6â€™1â€​
|
181lbs​
|
03-25-97​
|Huskies (QMJHL)
*6*
|178|Tate Olson|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
174lbs​
|
03-21-97​
|Prince George Cougars (WHL)
*7*
|206||
​
|
​
|
​
|
​
|
PMâ€™ing next GM


----------



## Eat Bread

jawallstar1 said:


> Chicago is awarded Jack Sadek.
> 
> Calgary is awarded Jiri Fronk and is now on autopick.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




Just for the record, I received no PM.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Sorry for the last few who didn't receive a PM. There must be something wrong with my messaging system because I know I sent them.


----------



## TT1

jawallstar1 said:


> Sorry for the last few who didn't receive a PM. There must be something wrong with my messaging system because I know I sent them.




yea happens sometime when you send PM's via certain devices. My PM's dont go through when i send them from my Kindle


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Nashville is awarded Jan Ordos. In the future please autopick if you see it is an autopick next. I will take care of it if I am online but I haven't been today.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 180th overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from the Val-d'Or Foreurs of the QMJHL *Anthony Richard*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)
4(120) - Kirill Kaprizov, Left Wing, Novokuznetsk(KHL)
6(156) - Kevin Davis, Defenseman, Everett(WHL)
6(162) - Luke Opilka, Goaltender, USNTDP(USHL)
6(180) - Anthony Richard, Center, Val-d'Or(QMJHL)​


----------



## jaleong

are proud to select

*Lukas Klok*


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select 182nd overall Giorgio Estephan


----------



## McMozesmadness

With the 183rd pick in the 2015 NHL draft:

The Edmonton Oilers are proud to select:

From the Kelowna Rockets of the WHL:


*DEVANTE STEPHENS*








*EDMONTON OILERS 2015 DRAFT*
1- (17) - *Brandon Carlo* - Tri-City Americans - WHL
1- (30) - *Paul Bittner* - Portland Winterhawks - WHL
2- (32) - *Brock Boeser* - Waterloo Black Hawks - USHL
5- (123) - *Petrus Palmu* - Owen Sound Attack - OHL
6- (153) - *Gustaf Franzen* - KitchenHer Rangers - OHL
6- (168) - *ChristiÃ¡n JaroÅ¡* - LuleÃ¥ Hockey - SEL
7- (183) - *Devante Stephens* - Kelowna Rockets - WHL
​


----------



## Joey Bones

Way over the time limit.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

take

D, Will Borgen






(3) Noah Hanifin, D, 
(33) Tommy Novak, C 
(64) Sami Niku, D
(124) Gustav Olhaver, LW
(159) Michael Lackey, G
(184) Will Borgen, D


----------



## IPreferPi

With the 185th pick, the Arizona Coyotes are proud to select...

from the Wausau West Warriors of Wausau, Wisconsin, *Adam Parsells*!








1(4) - Mitchell Marner, C/RW, London (OHL)
2(34) - Matthew Spencer, RHD, Peterborough (OHL)
3(70) - Blake Speers, C/RW, Sault Ste. Marie (OHL)
4(102) - Robin Kovacs, RW/LW, AIK (Allsvenskan)
4(106) - Jack Roslovic, C, USNTDP (USHL)
4(115) - Adam Werner, G, Farjestad (SuperElit)
5(125) - Radovan Bondra, LW/RW, HC Kosice (Extraliga)
6(172) - Reid Gardiner, C/RW, Prince Albert (WHL)
7(185) - Adam Parsells, RHD, Wausau West (USHS)


----------



## canwincup

LA kings select Trevor Cox


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Philly is autoed Troy Terry.

Someone please PM the next GM.


----------



## Patmac40

With the 188th overall pick, the Columbus Blue Jackets select Cavan Fitzgerald.









*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*1*
|7|Mikko Rantanen|
C/RW/L​
|
6'4"​
|
209 lbs​
|
10-29-96​
|TPS (Liiga)
*2*
|37|Nicolas Meloche|
D/R​
|
6'2"​
|
198 lbs​
|
7-18-97​
|Baie-Comeau (QMJHL)
*2*
|53|Ryan Gropp|
LW/L​
|
6'3"​
|
190 lbs​
|
9-16-96​
|Seattle (WHL)
*3*
|67|Travis Dermott|
D/L​
|
5'11"​
|
195 lbs​
|
12-22-96​
|Erie (OHL)
*3*
|68|Callum Booth|
G/L​
|
6'2"​
|
196 lbs​
|
5-27-97​
|Quebec (QMJHL)
*3*
|86|Sebastian Aho|
D/L​
|
5'10"​
|
176 lbs​
|
2-17-96​
|SkellefteÃ¥ (SHL)
*5*
|128|Brent Gates Jr.|
C/L​
|
6'1"​
|
190 lbs​
|
8-12-97​
|Green Bay (USHL)
*5*
|144|Lukas Jasek|
RW/R​
|
6'1"​
|
172 lbs​
|
8-28-97​
|HC Trinec (ELH)
*6*
|158|Anthony Cirelli|
C/L​
|
6'0"​
|
165 lbs​
|
7-15-97​
|Oshawa (OHL)
*7*
|188|Cavan Fitzgerald|
D/L​
|
6'0"​
|
196 lbs​
|
8-23-96​
|Halifax (QMJHL)


----------



## edguy

The *Ottawa Senators* are proud the select 189th overall from Charlottetown of the QMjHL....

*David Henley*






1st round (16)- *Travis Konecny, Center (Ottawa 67's, OHL)*
2nd round (38)-*Jake DeBrusk, Left Wing (Swift Current Broncos, WHL)*
3rd round (73)-*Nathan Noel, Center (St. John, QMJHL)*
4th round (99)-*Kameron Kielly, Center (Charlottetown, QMJHL)*
5th round (129)-*Alexandre Goulet, Left Wing (Charlottetown, QMJHL)*
7th round (189)-*David Henley, Defence (Charlottetown, QMJHL)*

next gm has been notified​


----------



## edguy

next GM's on auto actually...someone wanna pick for them?


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Next pick is autoed Ethan Szypula.

Someone PM the next GM.


----------



## Divine Wind

NJD selects Jarrett Meyer from the Owen Sound Attack of the OHL


----------



## landy92mack29

The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Medicine Hat Tigers.....Dryden Hunt


----------



## stayinalive

landy92mack29 said:


> The Colorado Avalanche are proud to select from the Medicine Hat Tigers.....Dryden Hunt




I like that pick. Certainly had Hunt among others in mind for my two 7th round picks.


----------



## Habs76

The  are proud to select, from the Moncton Wildcats, Noah Zilbert!


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 194th pick - *Danny Moynihan*



*Florida's Draft Picks*
1 - 13 - Oliver Kylington, LD
2 - 43 - Roope Hintz, LW
3 - 84 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
4 - 104 - Cooper Marody, RW
5 - 134 - Hayden McCool, C
5 - 145 - Samuel Montembeault, G
6 - 164 - Grant Gabriele, RD
7 - 194 - Danny Moynihan, C


----------



## canwincup

LA selects Lukka Zorko


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Calgary is awarded Mikhail Vorobyev.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

San Jose trades the next pick to Buffalo for their 2016 7th and Colin Jacobs.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 197th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Sioux City Musketeers of the USHL...

*David Trinkberger*






*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)
5 (122): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) (Our Rank: 90)
5 (132): Mitchell Stephens, C, Saginaw (OHL) (Our Rank: 91)
5 (138): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) (Our Rank: 104)
7 (197): David Trinkberger, D, Sioux City (USHL) (Our Rank: 171)*


----------



## hoc123

The Montreal Canadians are proud to select with the 198'th overall pick from the Kelowna Rockets Tyson Baillie.

Looking for one more 7'th round pick PM me if interested.


----------



## SJSharks72

jawallstar1 said:


> San Jose trades the next pick to Buffalo for their 2016 7th and Colin Jacobs.




Confirm.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Minnesota is autoed Jacob Jaremko.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## Eat Bread

jawallstar1 said:


> Calgary is awarded Mikhail Vorobyev.
> 
> Next GM has been notified.




I didn't get PMed again. Oh well.


----------



## hi

select


*Colt Conrad*


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa is awarded Roy Radke.

Next GM has been notified.


----------



## hi

select 


*Jacob Olson, USHS*


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 203rd pick, the New York Rangers select from Victoria of the WHL, defenseman Chaz Reddekopp.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman
3 (89) C: Fredrick Forsberg
4 (94) D: Joseph Cecconi
5 (139) D: Nicholas Boka
6 (171) D: Chris Martenet
7 (203) D: Chaz Reddekopp


----------



## stayinalive

With the 204th overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from the Acadie-Bathurst Titan of the QMJHL *Mark Simpson*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)
4(120) - Kirill Kaprizov, Left Wing, Novokuznetsk(KHL)
6(156) - Kevin Davis, Defenseman, Everett(WHL)
6(162) - Luke Opilka, Goaltender, USNTDP(USHL)
6(180) - Anthony Richard, Center, Val-d'Or(QMJHL)
7(204) - Mark Simpson, Center, Acadie-Bathurst(QMJHL)​


----------



## jaleong

The 2015 draft is over for Anaheim, and with a flurry of moves my roster for the future stands as 

Lucic-Getzlaf-Perry
Etem-Kesler-Palmieri
Rakell-Eichel-Silfverberg
Maroon-Cogliano-LÃ¶Ã¶ke

Theodore-Lindholm
Vatanen-Pettersson
Juulsen-Robak

Gibson
Andersen


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

With the 205th Overall Selection in the 2015 NHL Entry Draft, the Buffalo Sabres are proud to select...

...from the Brandon Wheat Kings of the WHL...

*Rihards Bukarts*

*1 (1): Connor McDavid, C, Erie (OHL) (Our Rank: 1)
1 (26): Filip Chlapik, C, Charlottetown (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 18)
1 (29): Jakub Zboril, D, Saint John (QMJHL) (Our Rank: 21)
2 (42): Nikita Korostelev, RW, Sarnia (OHL) (Our Rank: 25)
3 (69): Christian Fischer, RW, USA NTDP (USHL) (Our Rank: 58)
4 (96): Dennis Gilbert, D, Chicago (USHL) (Our Rank: 83)
5 (122): Pius Suter, C, Guelph (OHL) (Our Rank: 90)
5 (132): Mitchell Stephens, C, Saginaw (OHL) (Our Rank: 91)
5 (138): Yegor Rykov, D, SKA St Petersburg (Russia) (Our Rank: 104)
7 (197): David Trinkberger, D, Sioux City (USHL) (Our Rank: 171)
7 (205): Rihards Bukarts, C, Brandon (WHL) (Our Rank: 188)*


----------



## BStinson

With our last pick in the 2015 draft the  select *Jan Scotka*



*Round*
|
*Pick​*
|
*Player​*
|
*Pos/Sht​*
|
*Height​*
|
*Weight​*
|
*Birthdate​*
|
*Current Team (League)​*
------|------|-----------------------------|--------|---------|--------|----------|------------------------------
*2*
|56|Jesper Lindgren|
D/R​
|
6’0”​
|
161 lbs​
|
05-19-97​
|MODO (SHL)
*3*
|66|Denis Guryanov|
W/L​
|
6’2”​
|
183 lbs​
|
06-07-97​
|Ladya (KHL)
*4*
|93|David Kase|
C/LW/L​
|
5’11”​
|
169 lbs​
|
01-28-97​
|Chomotuv (Czech2)
*4*
|116|Kay Schweri|
RW/L​
|
5’10”​
|
174lbs​
|
12-28-96​
|Sherbrooke Phoenix (QMJHL)
*5*
|146|Veeti Vainio|
D/R​
|
6’​
|
163lbs​
|
06-16-97​
|Blues (Jr. Liiga)
*6*
|176| Jean-Christophe Beaudin |
C/R​
|
6’1”​
|
181lbs​
|
03-25-97​
|Huskies (QMJHL)
*6*
|178|Tate Olson|
D/L​
|
6'2"​
|
174lbs​
|
03-21-97​
|Prince George Cougars (WHL)
*7*
|206|Jan Scotka|
D/L​
|
6’2”​
|
201lbs​
|
05-20-96​
|HC Pardubice (Czech)

We are happy with our haul and looking forward to Adam Larsson on our blueline for next year.

PM'ing next GM


----------



## Jetabre

select with the 207th pick - *Matt Bradley*



*Florida's Draft Picks*
1 - 13 - Oliver Kylington, LD
2 - 43 - Roope Hintz, LW
3 - 84 - Keegan Kolesar, RW
4 - 104 - Cooper Marody, RW
5 - 134 - Hayden McCool, C
5 - 145 - Samuel Montembeault, G
6 - 164 - Grant Gabriele, RD
7 - 194 - Danny Moynihan, C
7 - 207 - Matt Bradley, LW


----------



## SuperNintendoChalmrs

The Islanders finish off their fantastic draft  by selecting Sam Wenner from Le Sueur-Henderson high school.



74. Gabriel Gagne, RW, Victoriaville Tigres (QMJHL)
90. Graham Knott, LW, Niagara (OHL)
114.	Kyle Capobianco, D, Sudbury 
174. Conor Garland, RW, Moncton (QMJHL)
208. Sam Wenner, C, Le Sueur-Henderson H.S. (Minnesota)


----------



## Joey Bones

With the 209th pick, the New York Rangers selecet from Geneve-Servette of the NLA, center Auguste Impose.







2 (50) C: Jakob Forsbacka-Karlsson
2 (58) C: Aleksi Saarela
3 (81) D: Gustav Bouramman
3 (89) C: Fredrik Forsberg
4 (94) D: Joseph Cecconi
5 (139) D: Nicholas Boka
6 (171) D: Chris Martenet
7 (203) D: Chaz Reddekopp
7 (209) C: Auguste Impose


That concludes the  draft. Special thanks to jawallstar1 for hosting this great mock.


----------



## stayinalive

With the 210th overall pick, the Pittsburgh Penguins select...

from the Prince George Cougars of the Western Hockey League *Jared Bethune*








2(40) - Nicolas Roy, Center, Chicoutimi(QMJHL)
4(120) - Kirill Kaprizov, Left Wing, Novokuznetsk(KHL)
6(156) - Kevin Davis, Defenseman, Everett(WHL)
6(162) - Luke Opilka, Goaltender, USNTDP(USHL)
6(180) - Anthony Richard, Center, Val-d'Or(QMJHL)
7(204) - Mark Simpson, Center, Acadie-Bathurst(QMJHL)
7(210) - Jared Bethune, Center, Prince George(WHL)​


----------



## SJSharks72

San Jose's final roster:
Marleau-Thornto-Hertl
Nieto-Seguin-Goldobin
Lessio-Bonino-Chiasson
Karlsson-Tierney-Vey
Goodrow

Cowen-Tennyson
Mueller-Dillon
Abelthauser-Gilbert

Stalock
Niemi


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Tampa Bay is awarded Alex Lambacher to end the draft.

Thanks to all for participating!


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

well done, yet again.

good sir. 



final roster;

Staal-Staal-Semin
Clowe-Lindholm-Skinner
Gerbe-Rask-Boychuk
McGinn-McClement-Dwyer

Staal-Faulk
Hanifin-Liles
Hainsey-Fleury

Ward/Khudobin?

or something similar....

Added Clowe and Staal, gave up Murphy, Di Giuseppe and a 4th...drafted Hanifin, Novak, Niku, Olhaver, Lackey, and Borgen. 

So so.


----------



## RyanOhReally

BoldNewLettuce said:


> well done, yet again.
> 
> good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> final roster;
> 
> Staal-Staal-Semin
> Clowe-Lindholm-Skinner
> Gerbe-Rask-Boychuk
> McGinn-McClement-Dwyer
> 
> Staal-Faulk
> Hanifin-Liles
> Hainsey-Fleury
> 
> Ward/Khudobin?
> 
> or something similar....
> 
> Added Clowe and Staal, gave up Murphy, Di Giuseppe and a 4th...drafted Hanifin, Novak, Niku, Olhaver, Lackey, and Borgen.
> 
> So so.




I am happy to see that there were very few changes to your roster during this draft. I admire the lack of overkill on trades


----------



## edguy

Roster for 2015/2016:

Hoffman-Turris-Ryan
MacArthur-Zibanejad-Stone
Berglund-Pageau-Lazar
Michalek-Legwand-Neil
Extras: Condra/Hamilton

Vlassic-Karlsson
Methot-Ceci
Weircioch-Gryba
Extras: Boroweicki/Phillips

Anderson
Lehner

Top 10 Prospects:

Shane Prince
Travis Konecny
Matt Puempel
Andreas Englund
Jake DeBrusk
Fredrick Claesson
Marc Olivier Roy
Nick Paul
Nathan Noel
Francis Perron


​


----------



## hoc123

Final roster:

Max Pacioretty- Alex Galchenyuk- Brendan Gallagher
Jaromir Jagr- Tomas Plekanec- Justin Williams
Alex Steen- Ryan Spooner- Drew Stratford
Michael Bournival- Joakim Andersson- Dale Weise

Andrei Markov- P.K Subban
Jarred Tinordi- Brent Burns
Nathan Beaulieu- Zbynek Michalek

Carey Price
Kristers Gudlevskis

Top prospects (bolded if chosen in 2015 draft):
1. Alexander Khokhlachev
2. Anthony DeAngelo
3. Charles Hudon
4. Mike McCarron
5. Ryan Spooner
6. Sven Andrighetto
7. Christian Thomas
8. Artturi Lekhonan 
9. Kristers Gudlevskis
10. Magnus Nygren
11. Tim Bozon
12. Jeremy Gregoire
*13. Juilas Nattinen
14. Sebastan Aho
15. A.J Greer
16. Andrew Mangipane*
17. Daniel Audette
18. Brett Lernout
19. Mike Condon
*20. Adin Hill*

Had a really fun draft. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## TT1

good draft everyone, and ty jawallstar for all the time and effort you put into it!


----------



## Divine Wind

TT1 said:


> good draft everyone, and ty jawallstar for all the time and effort you put into it!




Agreed. i thought it rolled along smoothly for the most part, confusion was at a minimum and it was completed. I have seen a lot of 7 round mocks flame out by the 4th round or earlier over the years.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

When the two current rounds get to around the 5th round or so I plan on running another so keep an eye out boys!


----------



## TT1

pls let me have MTL :<


----------



## Noah

Thanks for hosting that Jawallstar1.


----------



## Divine Wind

jawallstar1 said:


> When the two current rounds get to around the 5th round or so I plan on running another so keep an eye out boys!




Do you mind if I call the oilers?


----------



## Joey Bones

jawallstar1 said:


> When the two current rounds get to around the 5th round or so I plan on running another so keep an eye out boys!




Word!


----------



## SJSharks72

jawallstar1 said:


> When the two current rounds get to around the 5th round or so I plan on running another so keep an eye out boys!




Can I call the Sharks?


----------



## jaleong

If people are actually allowed to call dibs on teams, may I please call the Leafs? They're always taken within 5 minutes of a draft being up


----------



## SJSharks72

jaleong said:


> If people are actually allowed to call dibs on teams, may I please call the Leafs? They're always taken within 5 minutes of a draft being up




I don't think we are actually going to be able to call dibs on teams. I mean I know I was kidding. It also wouldn't be fair to other people.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

SJSharks39 said:


> *I don't think we are actually going to be able to call dibs on teams*. I mean I know I was kidding. It also wouldn't be fair to other people.




I never said that...


----------



## jaleong

jawallstar1 said:


> I never said that...




It's pretty much the same 50 people in these drafts anyways why not get a head start on picking teams so we can get it going faster next time


----------



## RyanOhReally

I say we start a new draft thread in a few days and that way we'll have all 30 GM's by the time the other two drafts are in round 5-6.


----------



## BoldNewLettuce

i will....also....request the oilers...

or winnipeg.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

Hey guys if you want to participate in the next one PM me your request. I'll start the next thread soon.

Current enrollment (obviously I got the Sabres)

Dr_Gonz0 - Oilers
Jaelong - Leafs
SJSharks39 - Blue Jackets
Joey Bones - NY Rangers
BoldNewLettuce - Jets
TT1 - Canadiens
hoc123 - Lightning
Habs76 - Hurricanes
RyanOhReally - Wild
Patmac40 - Coyotes
dathockeydoe - Flames
AaronMK - Senators
uncleben85 - Avalanche
canwincup - Canucks
Rare Jewel - Devils


----------



## hoc123

I'll take Tampa if were calling teams


----------



## Divine Wind

hoc123 said:


> I'll take Tampa if were calling teams




Tampa is a ton of fun to GM, nice roster and assets.


----------



## Divine Wind

jawallstar1 said:


> Hey guys if you want to participate in the next one PM me your request. I'll start the next thread soon.
> 
> Current enrollment (obviously I got the Sabres)
> 
> Dr Gonz_0 - Oilers
> Jaelong - Leafs
> SJSharks39 - Sharks
> Joey Bones - NY Rangers
> BoldNewLettuce - Jets
> TT1 - Canadiens
> hoc123 - Lightning
> Habs76 - Hurricanes
> RyanOhReally - Wild




Sweet, thank you, and its Dr_Gonz0 ... lol.


----------



## hoc123

Dr_Gonz0 said:


> Tampa is a ton of fun to GM, nice roster and assets.




Plus it's one of the three teams I know pretty well along with Montreal, and Buffalo.


----------



## canwincup

I will take the canucks! Thanks jaws


----------



## Rare Jewel

NJ for me if possible.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

New Thread is up.


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

*5-Year Bump
*
Here are some notable picks:

- Filip Ahl, #27 to TB (Actually taken at #109 by OTT, 0 NHL games to date)
- DeBrusk, Boeser, and Chabot going in the 2nd round
- Christian Fischer, #69 to BUF (Actually taken at #32 by ARI, 213 NHL games to date)
- Vince Dunn, #72 to BOS (Actually taken at #56 by STL, 224 NHL games to date)
- Ilya Samsonov, #79 to ANA (Actually taken at #22 by WSH, expected to start in 20-21)
- Sebastian Aho, #88 to MTL (Actually taken #35 by CAR, 310 NHL games to date)
- Jack Roslovic, #106 to ARI (Actually taken #25 by WPG, 180 NHL games to date)
- Anthony Cirelli, #158 to CBJ (Actually taken #72 by TB, 168 NHL games to date)

Notable trades:

To Anaheim: Milan Lucic
To Boston: Nick Ritchie, Brandon Montour, 2016 2nd

To Colorado: Tyler Myers, 31st Overall
To Buffalo: Ryan O'Reilly, Joey Hishon, Spencer Martin, 72nd Overall, 162nd Overall

To Ottawa: Marc-Edouard Vlasic
To San Jose: Jared Cowen, Alex Chiasson, 42nd Overall, 2016 3rd Round Pick

To Dallas: Brent Seabrook, Patrick Sharp, Michal Rozsival, 25th Overall, 54th Overall
To Chicago: Jamie Benn, Justin Braun, Carl Klingberg, Antoine Roussel, 113th Overall


----------



## hockeynorth

Ristostadt said:


> *5-Year Bump
> *
> Here are some notable picks:
> 
> - Filip Ahl, #27 to TB (Actually taken at #109 by OTT, 0 NHL games to date)
> - DeBrusk, Boeser, and Chabot going in the 2nd round
> - Christian Fischer, #69 to BUF (Actually taken at #32 by ARI, 213 NHL games to date)
> - Vince Dunn, #72 to BOS (Actually taken at #56 by STL, 224 NHL games to date)
> - Ilya Samsonov, #79 to ANA (Actually taken at #22 by WSH, expected to start in 20-21)
> - Sebastian Aho, #88 to MTL (Actually taken #35 by CAR, 310 NHL games to date)
> - Jack Roslovic, #106 to ARI (Actually taken #25 by WPG, 180 NHL games to date)
> - Anthony Cirelli, #158 to CBJ (Actually taken #72 by TB, 168 NHL games to date)
> 
> Notable trades:
> 
> To Anaheim: Milan Lucic
> To Boston: Nick Ritchie, Brandon Montour, 2016 2nd
> 
> To Colorado: Tyler Myers, 31st Overall
> To Buffalo: Ryan O'Reilly, Joey Hishon, Spencer Martin, 72nd Overall, 162nd Overall
> 
> To Ottawa: Marc-Edouard Vlasic
> To San Jose: Jared Cowen, Alex Chiasson, 42nd Overall, 2016 3rd Round Pick
> 
> To Dallas: Brent Seabrook, Patrick Sharp, Michal Rozsival, 25th Overall, 54th Overall
> To Chicago: Jamie Benn, Justin Braun, Carl Klingberg, Antoine Roussel, 113th Overall



I especially like MTL taking Aho


----------



## Nephasted

WOWW

Trade #28
To San Jose: Nikita Scherbak, Tom Gilbert, Dalton Thrower, 24th Overall
To Montreal: Brent Burns, 150th Overall, 169th Overall, 2016 4th Round Pick, 2016 6th Round Pick


----------



## uncleben

Nephasted said:


> WOWW
> 
> Trade #28
> To San Jose: Nikita Scherbak, Tom Gilbert, Dalton Thrower, 24th Overall
> To Montreal: Brent Burns, 150th Overall, 169th Overall, 2016 4th Round Pick, 2016 6th Round Pick



And the 150th was then traded for STL's 3rd rd, 87 OA

Using this draft's picks, it turned into:
Nikita Scherbak, Tom Gilbert, Dalton Thrower, and Jeremy Bracco
FOR
Brent Burns, Julius Nattinen, Andrew Mangiapane, '16 4th, '16 6th

Using the real world results at those exact draft spots:
Nikita Scherbak, Tom Gilbert, Dalton Thrower, and Travis Konecny
FOR
Brent Burns, Lukas Vejdemo, David Cotton, '16 4th, '16 6th

Using those team's respective picks (i.e., using Montreal's real-life 26th overall instead of 24th; using San Jose's '16 4th; etc.):
Nikita Scherbak, Tom Gilbert, Dalton Thrower, and Noah Juulsen
FOR
Brent Burns, Mike Robinson, Adam Parsells, Otto Koivula, Mark Shoemaker


None of those end up working out in San Jose's favour. Though, Konecny would be nice to have too.


----------



## uncleben

Looks like Montreal was the busiest. 13 trades!

PLAYERS IN: Jaromir Jagr, Brent Burns, Justin Williams, Sebastian Aho (88th), Alex Steen, Zbynek Michalek, Drew Stafford, Cody Hodgson, Anthony DeAngelo, Ryan Spooner, Julius Nattinen (87th), Andrew Mangiapane (169th), AJ Greer (92nd),Kristers Gudlevskis, Alex Khokhlachev, Giorgio Estephan (182nd), Joakim Andersson, Tyson Baillie (198th)

PLAYERS OUT: Tom Gilbert, Alexei Emelin, Brandon Prust, PA Parenteau, Lars Eller, David Desharnais, Jacob de la Rose, Jiri Sekac, Dustin Tokarski, Zachary Fucale, Nikita Scherbak, Darren Dietz, Dalton Thrower, Martin Reway

That's a killer haul


----------



## uncleben

@Ristostadt can you imagine how different everything would be right now???

Jack Eichel, Brendan Guhle, Will Borgen, Devante Stephens, Giorgio Estephan, Ivan Chukarov
FOR
Connor McDavid, Filip Chlapik, Jakub Zboril, Nikita Korostelev, Christian Fischer, Dennis Gilbert, Pius Suter, Mitchell Stephens, Yegor Rykov, David Trinkberger, Rihards Bukarts


----------



## My Cozen Dylan

uncleben said:


> @Ristostadt can you imagine how different everything would be right now???
> 
> Jack Eichel, Brendan Guhle, Will Borgen, Devante Stephens, Giorgio Estephan, Ivan Chukarov
> FOR
> Connor McDavid, Filip Chlapik, Jakub Zboril, Nikita Korostelev, Christian Fischer, Dennis Gilbert, Pius Suter, Mitchell Stephens, Yegor Rykov, David Trinkberger, Rihards Bukarts



I love Jack, but that first flip alone would make it all worth it lol.


----------



## heusy_79

Ristostadt said:


> *5-Year Bump
> *
> Here are some notable picks:
> 
> - Filip Ahl, #27 to TB (Actually taken at #109 by OTT, 0 NHL games to date)
> - DeBrusk, Boeser, and Chabot going in the 2nd round
> - Christian Fischer, #69 to BUF (Actually taken at #32 by ARI, 213 NHL games to date)
> - Vince Dunn, #72 to BOS (Actually taken at #56 by STL, 224 NHL games to date)
> - Ilya Samsonov, #79 to ANA (Actually taken at #22 by WSH, expected to start in 20-21)
> - Sebastian Aho, #88 to MTL (Actually taken #35 by CAR, 310 NHL games to date)
> - Jack Roslovic, #106 to ARI (Actually taken #25 by WPG, 180 NHL games to date)
> - Anthony Cirelli, #158 to CBJ (Actually taken #72 by TB, 168 NHL games to date)
> 
> Notable trades:
> 
> To Anaheim: Milan Lucic
> To Boston: Nick Ritchie, Brandon Montour, 2016 2nd
> 
> To Colorado: Tyler Myers, 31st Overall
> To Buffalo: Ryan O'Reilly, Joey Hishon, Spencer Martin, 72nd Overall, 162nd Overall
> 
> To Ottawa: Marc-Edouard Vlasic
> To San Jose: Jared Cowen, Alex Chiasson, 42nd Overall, 2016 3rd Round Pick
> 
> To Dallas: Brent Seabrook, Patrick Sharp, Michal Rozsival, 25th Overall, 54th Overall
> To Chicago: Jamie Benn, Justin Braun, Carl Klingberg, Antoine Roussel, 113th Overall




I had to check the GM list to be sure but I knew I would never had made that Lucic trade Haha woof


----------



## Dan Kelly

boy my  really hit the jackpot taking McDavid, Carlo and Boeser !!


----------



## BStinson

Dan Kelly said:


> boy my  really hit the jackpot taking McDavid, Carlo and Boeser !!



Check out trade #29 - no McDavid


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

hoc123 said:


> Trade:
> Montreal gets:
> Deangelo
> Gudlevskis
> 
> Tampa Bay gets:
> Sekac
> 178'th overall





Habs76 said:


> How? Sekac is a 22 year old top 6 power forward.





Hector Salamanca said:


> Sekac will be a stud and is a perfect fit in my top 9 ... Gud was 5 in my goalie dep, and I don't value deangelo that high, it will be hard to play 5 vs 5 in the NHL for him.



Man I love reading old posts, it’s crazy how predictions can just get destroyed in a few years. For example I once thought Nick Spaling and Jonathan Blum would be the cornerstones of Nashville, reading through these old trades are a good time.


----------



## Habs76

ViktorBaeArvidsson said:


> Man I love reading old posts, it’s crazy how predictions can just get destroyed in a few years. For example I once thought Nick Spaling and Jonathan Blum would be the cornerstones of Nashville, reading through these old trades are a good time.



I never said my takes were good , but I was a lot younger and dumber then lol.


In my defense, Sekac had a wicked rookie camp and there was a lot of hype surrounding him.


----------



## ViktorBaeArvidsson

Habs76 said:


> I never said my takes were good , but I was a lot younger and dumber then lol.
> 
> 
> In my defense, Sekac had a wicked rookie camp and there was a lot of hype surrounding him.



As the king of bad takes, I don’t blame ya I also thought Sekac was going to be pretty good, he’s doing well in Russia haha


----------



## Dan Kelly

BStinson said:


> Check out trade #29 - no McDavid




ah i didn't. thanx for this!


----------



## OB5

uncleben said:


> Looks like Montreal was the busiest. 13 trades!
> 
> PLAYERS IN: Jaromir Jagr, Brent Burns, Justin Williams, Sebastian Aho (88th), Alex Steen, Zbynek Michalek, Drew Stafford, Cody Hodgson, Anthony DeAngelo, Ryan Spooner, Julius Nattinen (87th), Andrew Mangiapane (169th), AJ Greer (92nd),Kristers Gudlevskis, Alex Khokhlachev, Giorgio Estephan (182nd), Joakim Andersson, Tyson Baillie (198th)
> 
> PLAYERS OUT: Tom Gilbert, Alexei Emelin, Brandon Prust, PA Parenteau, Lars Eller, David Desharnais, Jacob de la Rose, Jiri Sekac, Dustin Tokarski, Zachary Fucale, Nikita Scherbak, Darren Dietz, Dalton Thrower, Martin Reway
> 
> That's a killer haul




Montreal absolutely destroyed this draft....look at who they drafted too! Aho, Hill, Greer, Mangiapane. Nice work.


----------



## TT1

that feel when u get Chabot in the 2nd round..


----------

